# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Κόμβοι Βριλησσίων

## racer

(συνέχεια από την θεματική ενότητα που βρίσκετε εδώ)

Μετά από προσεχτική μελέτη (!) καταλήξαμε στις παρακάτω συνδέσεις/εγκαταστάσεις:
1. Σύνδεση του ocean με τον Nicolas
2. Σύνδεση του Nicolas με τον Stardust
3. Σύνδεση του Stardust σε peer-to-peer με τον Jilout
4. Εγκατάσταση sector κεραίας 120 μοιρών στον Nicolas
5. Εγκατάσταση omni κεραίας στον Stardust

Για να υλοποιηθούνε τα παραπάνω χρειάζονται τα εξής:

Στο node ocean (799) απαιτείται αναβάθμιση από τύπο Cx σε Bx. Για τον λόγο αυτό θα αγοραστεί και θα εγκατασταθεί ένα ακόμα access point (Ιαπωνικών προδιαγραφών) που θα λειτουργεί ως AP με MAC Filter και 2 clients το πολύ (Nicolas και πιθανός και mayhem). Το AP θα χρησιμοποιήσει την SD grid 19db κεραία (παροχή του GGEORGAN)
Σημείωση: στο node ocean λειτουργεί ένα πολυκατευθυντικό interface πολύ χαμηλής ισχύος το οποίο χρησιμοποιείται από το node racer αλλά είναι ανοιχτό προς όποιον τυχερό το 'πιάνει'. Επιπλέον λειτουργεί backbone link με το node Xtreme (941)

Στο node Nicolas (842) απαιτείται εξ αρχής εγκατάσταση κόμβου τύπου Bx με πολυκατευθυντικό interface. Για τον λόγο αυτό απαιτείται η αγορά
- μια sector κεραία ανοίγματος 120 μοιρών
- δύο AP (το ένα ιαπωνικών προδιαγραφών)
- μία SD grid 19db κεραία
Τα έξοδα των παραπάνω αγορών θα καλυφθούνε προς το παρόν από τον GGΕORGAN με απώτερο σκοπό την επιπλέον εξάπλωση του δικτύου (thanks :: ).
Σημείωση: o Nicolas θα παρέχει στο δίκτυο ένα AP (Cisco) που θα χρησιμοποιήσει την sector.

Στο node Stardust η αναβάθμιση σε node τύπου Bx έχει σχεδόν ολοκληρωθεί με έξοδα των Stardust και Ablaz3r. Μένει μόνο η τοποθέτηση της omni κεραίας που μου είχε παραχωρήσει ο σύλλογος προς χρήση στα Βριλήσσια και η μετατροπή του link με Jilout σε peer-to-peer. Αυτά θα ολοκληρωθούνε άμεσα.

Επεξήγηση επιλογών:
- Ο Nicolas δεν πρέπει να εγκαταστήσει ταρατσο-pc μιας και είναι προβληματική λύση που δεν ενδείκνυται για κεντρικούς κόμβους. Το pc πρέπει να είναι εύκολα προσβάσιμο.
- Ο Nicolas είναι σε αρκετά ψηλό σημείο στα Άνω Βριλήσσια και με την sector κεραία θα καλύψει όποιον έχει θέα προς βορρά καθώς και επιπλέον περιοχές (Χαλάνδρι) αλλά και τα Γλυκά Νερά (!)
- Η λύση των δύο πολυκατευθυντικών interface στην περιοχή των Βριλησσίων είναι μονόδρομος μίας και πολλά κτίρια είναι παλιές μονοκατοικίες που δίπλα τους έχουνε χτιστεί καινούργιες πολυκατοικίες που τους κρύβουνε την θέα. Άρα πρέπει να έχουμε εναλλακτικές επιλογές.
- Τα AP 'Ιαπωνικών προδιαγραφών' θα είναι 'hackarismena' Linksys (με atmel chipset) για να λειτουργήσουνε τα 3 interfaces του Nicolas στον ίδιο ιστό
- Το link ocean-stardust δυστυχώς δεν είναι εφικτό

Τελειώνοντας θα θέλαμε την βοήθεια του υπόλοιπου AWMN για έναν 'φθηνό' τρόπο αγοράς των 2 Linksys WAP11 AP. Έχετε τίποτα να προτείνετε?


ΥΓ: διαβάστε το κόμβος δικτύου για επεξήγηση των κόμβων Cx και Bx.

----------


## ggeorgan

Πολύ ωραία τα έγραψες racer, αν και με μερικά ορθογραφικά λάθη που χρειάσθηκε να διορθώσω μόνο και μόνο για να βγαίνει νόημα (για τους μεγαλυτέρας ηλικίας αναγνώστες).
Τώρα, για να παρακολουθήσουμε την εκτέλεση του σχεδίου, ας γράφουμε εδώ μόλις συμπληρώσουμε κάθε ενέργεια που προβλέπει το σχέδιο.

----------


## ggeorgan

Λοιπόν. η sector 120 και το ένα WAP11 έρχονται. 
Τι παίζει για το άλλο των ιαπωνικών προδιαγραφών ; Απαντήστε αν ένα οποιοδήποτε μπορεί να hackαρισθεί για να παίξει ιαπωνικά, ώστε να το φέρω κι' αυτό.

----------


## stardust

Προς όλους τους ενδιαφερόμενους κατοίκους των Β.Προαστείων και ειδικότερα των Βριλησσίων.Η OMNI είναι στον αέρα....Για όσους θέλουν να δούνε εάν πιάνουνε να βγάλουν στις ταράτσες τις κεραίες τους(!) και να testάρουνε να δούνε.Ακόμα η ΟΜΝΙ δεν βγαίνει στο AWMN επειδή υπάρχουν κάποια προβλήματα με τον router που πιστεύω σύντομα να φτιαχθούν.Παρόλαυτα καλό είναι να αρχίσουν τα tests.Όποιος χρείαζεται ΙΡ να στείλει ΡΜ

----------


## ggeorgan

Σάββατο πουρνό-πουρνό το βλέπω. Πρώτα σετάρουμε το παλιό PC, αν έχεις ή ένα δικό μου, αν δεν έχεις (πες εγκαίρως μήπως το φέρουμε σεταρισμένο και μετά βάζουμε interfaces.
Θυμάμαι καλά όταν λέω οτι θα στήσουμε μια κατευθυντική και μια sector σε 2 linksys ; Έχω όλο τον εξοπλισμό στα χέρια μου, εκτός από το 1 linksys.
Όσοι πιστοί δηλώστε συμμετοχή γιατί μόνοι μας δεν θα τα καταφέρουμε.
ocean διαβάζεις ;

----------


## ocean

> Σάββατο πουρνό-πουρνό το βλέπω. 
> ...ocean διαβάζεις ;


Διαβάζω ...  ::  αλλα δεν μπορω με τίποτα το Σάββατο το πρωί.

Μπορω Κυριακή αν θέλετε... Επίσης Για να Ανακεφαλαιώσουμε απο την δική μου την πλευρά:

1. Θα στηθεί στον ιστό μου αλλη μια SD 19 για το Link με Nikolas (την έχει ήδη ο racer σπιτι του και μπορώ να περάσω να την παρω - racer επιβεβαίωσε μας οτι ειναι ετσι ...)

2. Περιμένω ενα Linksys που το έχει παραγγείλει ο racer για αυτή την δουλειά... αυτό που ειναι ??

3. Εχω μια spare D-Link 520 αν τελικά την χρειαστούμε πουθενα.

4. Εχω και φορητό εξοπλισμό για δοκιμές αλλά η Engenius που έχω για το 
φορητό μου δεν παίρνει εξωτερική κεραία  ::  - πάντος θα το έχω μαζί μου μπάς και χρειαστεί.

5. Θα στείλω το τηλ μου με PM στούς GGEORGAN και Nikolas για να συννενοηθούμε ... αν τελικά βολεύει για Κυριακή. παρτε με τηλ αυριο (Πέμπτη) μέσα στην ημέρα για να το κανονίσουμε.

----------


## ablaz3r

Εγώ το Σάββατο είμαι ελεύθερος οπότε για ότι χρειαστείτε, βάλτε μια φωνή κ θα έρθω... Τώρα βέβαια όσο αφορά την ώρα... κατά προτίμηση μετά τις 12 γιατί το πάπλωμα βαραίνει απότομα τα Σαββατοκύριακα!  ::

----------


## ggeorgan

ablaz3r
ευχαριστώ. Στείλε pm με αριθμό τηλεφώνου για να μπορώ να σε βρώ σε βραχεία προθεσμία.
ocean
Εν τάξει από μένα και για Κυριακή, αν άλλος δεν μπορεί, ας το γράψει. Το κακό είναι οτι το Σάββατο τα καταστήματα είναι ανοιχτά, αν μας λείψει κανένα μικροϋλικό. Θα δώ μήπως μπορέσω να κανονίσω να σετάρουμε το PC για linux και wireless από το Σάββατο. mayhem ακούς ; Εσύ ocean ξέρεις απ' αυτά όπως ο racer ; 
Linksys έχω το ένα ήδη και άλλα δύο έρχονται (ένα από τα τρία είναι για τον ocean), μπορεί να έχουμε και το δεύτερο πριν την Κυριακή. Pigtails για τα Linksys ποιος έχει ; Ηλεκτρολογικά κουτιά να τα βάλουμε μέσα ποιος θα φέρει ; Καλώδιο UTP ; Μονωτικά ;
Φορητά και κάρτες, δόξα τω Θεώ, έχω και δέχονται και κεραία.
Τεχνική βοήθεια από εμπείρους θέλουμε. Stardust ακούς ;
Οπωσδήποτε θα δοκιμάσουμε το σύνολο του εξοπλισμού και των ρυθμίσεων σε κλειστό χώρο πριν βγούμε έξω. Βγάλτε, πάντως, και τίποτα χειμωνιάτικο για να μην την πάθετε σαν κι εμένα που γύριζα για επιθεώρηση ψυγεία στο Βέλγιο με εσωτερική θερμοκρασία -25 βαθμούς C και ήμουν με το σακκάκι (και 25 χρόνων, φευ).

----------


## dti

> Pigtails για τα Linksys ποιος έχει ; Καλώδιο UTP ;


Μπορώ να σας δώσω πρεσσαριστούς κοννέκτορες rTNC και Ν male ή female, 2-3 μέτρα LMR-400 και FTP cat.5 καλώδιο.
Πείτε μου όμως ακριβώς τί θέλετε να τα δώσω σήμερα στον ablaz3r που θα έλθει για άλλο λόγο σπίτι μου (δεν πιστεύω τα 2 rSMA pigtails που μου ζήτησε να είναι γι αυτή την εγκατάσταση, γιατί τα Linksys παίρνουν rTNC κι όχι rSMA).

----------


## ocean

> Θα δώ μήπως μπορέσω να κανονίσω να σετάρουμε το PC για linux και wireless από το Σάββατο. mayhem ακούς ; Εσύ ocean ξέρεις απ' αυτά όπως ο racer ;


Αν δεν καταφέρετε να στήσετε το PC με linux μέχρι την Κυριακή, θα το στήσουμε επι τόπου με BSD ( Θα μας πάρει κανα μισαωράκι το πολύ  ::  )




> Pigtails για τα Linksys ποιος έχει ; Ηλεκτρολογικά κουτιά να τα βάλουμε μέσα ποιος θα φέρει ; Καλώδιο UTP ; Μονωτικά ;


Καλώδια UTP , ηλεκτρολογικά κουτιά και μονωτικά θα φέρω εγώ καθώς και εργαλεία. Επίσης έχω εναν RTNC connector και ενα Ν αλλα δέν εχω RF καλώδιο καθόλου ...

Που θα συναντηθούμε και πότε ?

----------


## ggeorgan

dti
Θέλουμε 3 πρεσσαριστούς connectors αρσενικούς και 3 θηλυκούς, το καλώδιο LMR και δανεικό το εργαλείο που το δουλεύει κανείς (αν ήξερε και κανείς πώς θα ήταν καλύτερα). Αν προλάβει ο ablaz3r, δώστου τα και στείλε μου λογαριασμό. Αν όχι, περνάω όταν και όπως σε βολεύει για παράδοση-παραλαβή και εξόφληση επί τόπου.

----------


## dti

Ο ablaz3r όταν πέρασε δεν ήξερε τίποτε, οπότε παρέλαβε μόνο τα δικά του.
Εχω πολλά Ν male αλλά μόνο 2 N female. 
H πρέσσα στη διάθεσή σας, ίσως μπορέσω να έλθω κι εγώ να σας δείξω και πώς φτιάχνονται.
Pigtails και rTNC για τα Linksys δεν θα χρειαστείτε;

----------


## ablaz3r

Κρίμα... αν έβλεπα τα posts λίγο πιο νωρίς θα έπαιρνα κ αυτά που θα μας χρειαστούνε... Anw, OK και από μένα για την Κυριακή! Για τον Stardust δεν ξέρω, αλλά μην ανησυχείτε, θα τον φέρουμε σηκωτό αν χρειαστεί!  ::  
Αντε να οργανωθούμε μήπως και καταφέρουμε και τα προλάβουμε όλα την Κυριακή!
cya

----------


## ggeorgan

Σωστός ο ablaz3r, παρά το νεαρόν της ηλικίας ! Δεν αναλαμβάνει χωρίς προτέρα ενημέρωση.
dti, να πω τι θέλουμε. Έχουμε να τοποθετήσουμε 3 LinkSys WAP11 σε κουτιά και να τα συνδέσουμε με PC's κάτω με καλώδιο UTP και τροφοδοσίας. Αυτό είναι απλό ! Στην σύνδεση με την κεραία είναι τα δύσκολα : Έχουμε δύο SD με N male και μία sector με N female. Ιδεωδώς, λοιπόν θέλουμε «pigtails» ως εξής : Δύο r(p?)TNC προς Ν female και ένα r(p?)TNC προς Ν male. Τι μπορεί να γίνει ;

----------


## dti

Εχω ένα έτοιμο rTNC σε N male pigtail με LMR-400, εύκαμπτο.
Θα φτιάξουμε τα άλλα 2 rTNC σε Ν female με LMR-400 1-2 μέτρα.
Επομένως, υπάρχουν όλα τα υλικά όσον αφορά τη σύνδεση των linksys με τις κεραίες.
Καλώδιο ftp cat. 5 θα χρειαστείτε και αν ναι πόσα μέτρα;
(δεν έχω όμως την κατάλληλη πρέσα για τα rj-45)

----------


## ggeorgan

dti
Άς αφήσουμε το ftp/utp για επιτόπιο έρευνα. Έχω υπόλοιπο 25m τουλάχιστον και άλλο κομμάτι μη μετρημένο. Έχω πρέσσα για RJ-45 και τώρα την σφίγγω και σωστά, όχι όπως πριν 10 μέρες που μαρτύρησα να βρώ γιατί το ... καλώδιο δεν έπαιζε ! Λές ν' ανέβεις Κυριακή μόνο για τόσα λίγα πράγματα ; Άσε να επικοινωνήσουμε μες την μέρα να δούμε πώς θα τα ρυθμίσουμε.
spirosco
ευχαριστούμε, φυλάμε την προθυμία προσσφοράς σου για επομένη ανάγκη και σου γράφουμε και τις νενομισμένες μονάδες συνεισφοράς για την παρούσα.
mayhem
ακριβώς αυτό ήθελα ν' ακούσω. Ανάμενε τηλέφωνο και σ' ευχαριστώ από τώρα.

----------


## stardust

Ο Stardust διάβασε όλα σας τα topic σήμερα.Είχα αρκέτα προβλήματα όπως στο routing,τις Cisco.Βέβαια τώρα λύθηκαν μετά από 1 μήνα ταλαιπωρίας και μπορώ να πω ότι κοιμάμαι ήσυχα τα βράδια.Έγώ να ενημερώσω ότι είναι έτοιμα όλα τα interfaces μου.Η δρομολόγηση λειτουργεί μια χαρά(δεν έχω προλάβει να την χαρώ!!).Η κεραία που θα συνδεθεί με τον Νicolas είναι ήδη up και standby.

Αυτό που θα ήθελα να πώ είναι το θέμα με τις ΙΡ δηλαδή έλεγα να μας δώσουν ενα c-class να μοιραστούμε με τον Nικόλα για να έχουμε και μια ελευθερία "κινήσεων".Βέβαια εαν την Κυριακή θέλουμε να το ολοκληρώσουμε πρέπει ήδη να έχει καταχωρηθεί το c-class.

Όσο για την Κυριακή θα έρθω να βοηθήσω όσο μπορώ.

----------


## Nikolas

Καλησπερα και απο μενα.
 
@GGEORGAN. αγνοησε το PM μου, το εστειλα πριν διαβασς το thread. Εχεις παρολα αυτα το τηλεφωνο μου και οτι θες επικοινωνουμε.

@ Γενικα Οποτε θελετε ειστε ευπροσδεκτοι για καφεδακι και setarisma. Πρεσσα για rj-45 εχει ο Βαγγελης (vtb) νομιζω και επισεις ξερει και απο Linux οποτε απο θεμα set-up θα τον αγγαρεψω.  ::  

Για Κυριακη μεσα αλλα επειδη μαλλων θα ειμαι μπουζουκια σαββατο βραδυ θα πρεπει να με ξυπνισετε εσεις κατα τις 9.  ::  (Μην ανχωνετε κανεις, ξυπναω ευκολα)

GGEORGAN, αν θες, περνα και Σαββατο πρωι να ανεβασουμε τισ καιραιες και γενικα να κανουμε την εξωτερικη δουλεια και μετα φτιαχνουμε τα αλλα in the house. Τηλεφωνησε μου το πρωι να κανωνισουμε. (Βοηθεια θα εχουμε τον Βαγγελη σιγουρα και οπιος αλλος θελει)

Αυτα
Νικολας

P.S. @GGEORGAN Ξαναδιαβαζα το Post, Μηπως ξεχναμε το Pigtail για το Cisco 350;; just to be sure  ::

----------


## ablaz3r

Δυστυχώς λόγω έλλειψης εξοπλισμού δεν μπόρεσαν να γίνουν πολλά. Αυτό που κάναμε είναι ότι συνδέσαμε το cisco AP του Nikola με την Sector και από τις λίγες μετρήσεις που κάναμε έιδαμε ότι παίζει πολύ καλά... Θα το αφήσουμε ανοιχτό 2-3 μέρες δημιουργόντας του λίγο traffic για να δούμε πως τα πάει... Το επόμενο ραντεβού μας θα είναι μάλλον σε 2 βδομάδες όπου θα έχουμε παραλάβει και τα 2 linksys AP που μας λείπουν οπότε θα γίνουν και τα κατευθυντικά μεταξύ ocean - nikolas και nikolas - stardust. Αυτά!

----------


## stardust

Καλησπέρα και εγώ θέλω να πώ 2 λογάκια.1ον)Ανανέωσα την nodedb(Να ναι καλά ο Aliens που μου το θύμησε(EΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ALIENS))και τώρα υπάρχει μια πιο ρεαλιστική άποψη του θέματος.2ον)Η ΟΜΝΙ είναι στον αέρα και λειτουργεί κανονικότατα πλέον μετά από τις υπεράνθρωπες προσπάθειες του ablaz3r και εμένα.(SSID:stardust).Γι'αυτό όσοι θέλουν να δούνε αν με βλέπουν να σηκώσουν τις κεραίες τους..3ον)Όπως είπε και o ablaz3r τα πράγματα είναι ακόμη υπό κατασκευή στον κόμβο του Νicolas.Πιστεύω να oλοκληρωθεί σύντομα..

----------


## Nikolas

καλημερα
Επι τροχαδην.
Το AP θα ειναι off-line μεχρι την τριτη το απογευμα λογο τεχνικων δυσκολιων,( δεν εφτανε το τρυπανι να περασει τον τοιχο).
Αν εχει κανεις ενα ΜΑΚΡΥ 10αρακι τρυπανι ας μου πει.

@Ocean Κοιτα τι θα γινει τελικα με τις ΙΡ για την συνδεση μας με το AWMN

Αυτα για την ωρα, σας αφηνω γιατι ειναι 5:30 το πρωι και φευγω για τον Παλασκα 
Νικολας

----------


## vtbg

Νομίζω ότι ήρθε η ώρα και για το δικό μου post.

πληροφοριακά το τρυπάνι που δεν πέρασε έχει μήκος 50 πόντους ... (σχόλια για τους εν λόγο τοίχους περιττεύουν ...)

Σήμερα το απόγευμα (μετά την δουλεία ...) θα ασχοληθώ με το μηχάνημα που θα εκτελεί τα χρέη του router.

Το ποιο θα είναι και πόσα ethernet interfaces θα έχει θα το ξέρουμε αύριο ...

Αυτό που πιθανά να βόλευε για δουλέψει προσωρινά (από τρίτη) είναι να μας παραχωρήσει ο ocean ένα μικρό subnet π. χ. /28 ή /27 για να μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε "εξαντλητικές" δοκιμές και του κόμβου αλλά και να ξέρουμε τι μας περιμένει.

Ακόμα αν προλάβω αύριο μάλλον θα αλλάξω και την πολικότητα της κεραίας μου οπότε θα μπορούμε να έχουμε και bandwidth demanding εφαρμογές  :: 

Αυτά για τωρα ...

Βαγγέλης.

----------


## ggeorgan

Βαγγέλη (v.t.b.)
Το PC που έφερα μπορεί να δεχθεί κάρτες δικτύου PCMCIA και από μπροστά, όπου έχει χώρο για δύο. Δεν ξέρω πώς πάνε από απόδοση, αλλά έχω διαθέσιμες των 10 Mbit/sec μαζί με τις υποδοχές τους για RJ-45. Έφθασε ένα ακόμη LinkSys, οπότε, αν το χρειασθείς, πάρε στο κινητό που σου στέλνω με pm.

----------


## v.t.b.

Όχι δεν είναι στραβά (είχα καλό οδηγό ...) απλά εκεί που πρέπει να τρυπηθεί ο τείχος είναι λίγο ...

Αυτό θα το λύσω γρήγορα ...

Αναφορικά τώρα με το PC και Interfaces θέλω λίγο χρόνο και θα τα πούμε αύριο (για να κανονήσουμε και για το AP) ....

----------


## ocean

> ...
> Αυτό που πιθανά να βόλευε για δουλέψει προσωρινά (από τρίτη) είναι να μας παραχωρήσει ο ocean ένα μικρό subnet π. χ. /28 ή /27 για να μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε "εξαντλητικές" δοκιμές και του κόμβου αλλά και να ξέρουμε τι μας περιμένει.


Πάρτε 2 6ρια:


```
Subnet 1:
IP Address       : 10.21.120.72
Address Class    : Classless /29
Network Address  : 10.21.120.72

Subnet Address   : 10.21.120.72
Subnet Mask      : 255.255.255.248
Subnet bit mask  : nnnnnnnn.nnnnnnnn.nnnnnnnn.nnnnnhhh
Subnet Bits      : 29
Host Bits        : 3
Possible Number of Subnets : 1
Hosts per Subnet : 6

Subnet	Mask	Subnet Size	Host Range	Broadcast
10.21.120.72	255.255.255.248	6	10.21.120.73  to  10.21.120.78	10.21.120.79
```



```
Subnet 2:
IP Address       : 10.21.120.80
Address Class    : Classless /29
Network Address  : 10.21.120.80

Subnet Address   : 10.21.120.80
Subnet Mask      : 255.255.255.248
Subnet bit mask  : nnnnnnnn.nnnnnnnn.nnnnnnnn.nnnnnhhh
Subnet Bits      : 29
Host Bits        : 3
Possible Number of Subnets : 1
Hosts per Subnet : 6

Subnet	Mask	Subnet Size	Host Range	Broadcast
10.21.120.80	255.255.255.248	6	10.21.120.81  to  10.21.120.86	10.21.120.87
```

Ετοιμάζω και εγώ το δεύτερο κουτί σιγα σιγά.... Ελπίζω μέχρι την Πέμπτη να το έχω "Κρεμάσει" στον ιστό ωστε το link Ocean--Nikolas να είναι standby....

Y.Γ.

Μην ξεχάσετε το ανεμιστηράκι στο κουτί... ειναι ΠΟΛΥ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ !!!

----------


## v.t.b.

Δυστυχώς η Γαλάζια κυρία (IBM pc300gl ...) μου το παίζει Diva (λέτε να έχει μάθει για ... την σχέση μου με τα μοβ κουτιά της SUN  ::  ?? ).
Οπότε προχωράω με ένα pentium MMX 233 και 48ΜΒ RAM.
Για αρχή θα του βάλω 3 ethernet ifs και μια κλασική vandem isa2pcmcia που του έχω "φορεμένη" τώρα.


Τα υπόλοιπα τα λέμε από αύριο που θα είναι διαθέσιμος, λογικά, και ο Νικόλας

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από v.t.b.
> 
> πληροφοριακά το τρυπάνι που δεν πέρασε έχει μήκος 50 πόντους ... (σχόλια για τους εν λόγο τοίχους περιττεύουν ...)
> 
> 
> Ε, για όνομα, παραπάνω από 50 πόντους δεν έχω....


Θυμάμαι μια φορά που χρειάστικε να τρυπήσω τοίχο 70 εκατοστά και αναγκάστικα να πάρω σιδερόβεργα κατάλληλη που την τρόχισα από την μια πλευρά και τρύπισα τοίχο από πέτρα.
Να το εφαρμόσεις αν δεν μπορελις αλλιώς.

----------


## Nikolas

Ναμαι και εγώ.

Βλεπω εντονη κινητικοτητα αυτες τισ 2 μερες και χαιρομαι ιδιαιτερα  ::  

@Ocean Θελω τα φωτα σου για το πως θα βγαλω τροφοδοσια για το ανεμιστηρακι βγαζοντας τα αναγκαια Volts ΡΟΕ του Cisco, ωστε να μην τραβαω 220 Volts καλωδιο μεχρι εκει πανω. 
Οποιος εχει καμια ιδεα η εχει κανει κατι παρομιο ειναι ευπροσδεκτος να βοηθησει φυσικα.  ::  

Το ΑΡ θα ειναι Online μολις ανοιξω την τρυπα στον τοιχο πραγμα που μαλλον θα γινει σημερα.

Οσο για θεματα ΙΡ και γενικοτερα routing εχω εναποθεσει τις ελπιδες μου στον Βαγγελη (V.T.B.) 

Αυτα για την ωρα. 
Θα ειμαι παλι εξοδου πεμπτη και παρασκευη απογευμα και δυστιχως το ΣαββατοΚυριακο μεσα (Εκτως αν εχει κανεις σας κανενα Ναυαρχο θειο να μου δωσει αδεια  ::  )

Αν ειναι κατι που επειγει contact VTB. Εχει προσβαση στο σπιτι μου, την ταρατσα μου και την κατανοηση του πατερα μου.  ::

----------


## Nikolas

Ευχαριστα τα νεα. 

Ο Τοιχος τελικα ενεδωσε στις πιεσεις μας και κατα συνεπεια τα καλοδια περαστικαν.

Το ΑΡ θα ειναι online για δοκιμες αν και ακομα δεν εχει backbone links με το AWMN και ελπιζω να μεινει online συνεχεια απο εδω και περα, αρα οσοι πιστοι προσελθετε (Ocean, αν βρεις χρονο παρε μια δυο φωτογραφιες απο το σπιτι σου το δικο μου για να εχουν οι αλλοι μια ιδεα που βρισκομαι)
Γενικα καλυπτω ολα τα Βριλησσια, αρκετο απο το Μαρουσι (δεξια της κηφισιας οπος ανεβαινεις) αρκετο απο τον Γερακα και το Ανω Χαλανδρι. 

Αν μπορειτε να δειτε τους προποδες του λοφου μπροστα απο τον λοφο του αστεροσκοπιου Πεντελης τοτε καντε μια προσπαθεια

Για την ωρα εχω εναν Client με Mac Address [Aironet]00:40:96:44:23:83.

Την πεμπτη θα ειμαι παλι εξοδου οποτε αν θελετε τιποτα ειμαι στην διαθεση σας.

Νικολας

----------


## v.t.b.

Καλημέρα και από μένα,

Για τους τοίχους του Nikolas ένα έχω να πώ, στον επόμενο σεισμό όλοι ...

Σχετικά τώρα με τα routerάκια κλπ ...
Το router δεν το ανάψανε, η στήριξη πάντως θα είναι εντυπωσιακή,
έχω γυρίσει το bridge μέσα το πρώτο /29 που μας παραχώρησε ο ocean.
Οπότε Ocean μπορείς να "γυρίσεις" το linksys (αν το έχεις έτοιμο) εκεί μέσα
π. χ. στην 10.21.120.75 (73 άστη ... ,74 είναι το AP) και να σημαδεύει με client mode τον Nikolas για να δοκιμάσουμε ....

Α ναι!!! Όταν έρθει η ώρα να φτιάξουμε τα linksys ας φέρει κάποιος ένα πνευματικό ( η οτιδήποτε αρκετά δυνατό) με 12άρι ή 14άρι τσοκ ...

Βαγγέλης.

----------


## ablaz3r

Παιδία η κεραία του Νικόλα είναι στην θέση της μετά τον χθεσινό χαμό, ή πήρε ελαφρά κλίση? Ρωτάω γιατί ενώ δεν τον έπιανα καθόλου, τώρα έχω signal strength: 67% και quality:98%... Από την άλλη, παίζει να πήρε κλίση η δικιά μου κεραία  ::

----------


## ggeorgan

Τον πιάνω κι εγώ, αλλά με μετρία ποιότητα. Πού θα πάει θα πάρει εξόδου να κάνουμε βελτιώσεις. Κατά τα άλλα, ο ορίζοντάς μου είναι περιορισμένος, αλλά καθαρός. Ποιό καλό παιδί θα με συμβουλεύσει για ιστούς και στερέωσή τους ; Τι γίνεται με το routing ; Ο stardust παίζει ; Κάτι άκουσε η cisco από την μεριά του, αλλά ασθενέστατο.

----------


## v.t.b.

> Παιδία η κεραία του Νικόλα είναι στην θέση της μετά τον χθεσινό χαμό, ή πήρε ελαφρά κλίση? Ρωτάω γιατί ενώ δεν τον έπιανα καθόλου, τώρα έχω signal strength: 67% και quality:98%... Από την άλλη, παίζει να πήρε κλίση η δικιά μου κεραία


Καλημέρα, 
η κεραία του Νικ δεν έχει κανει βήμα  ::  αποτην θέση της. 
Μαλλον δες την δικιά σου ...

Ακόμα υπαρχει κάποιος που κανει μόνημα associate το AP και εχει σαν AP name john, ο οποίος μάλιστα έβαλε και IP !!! ξερουμε ποιος είναι η τον κόβω ?

ΥΓ: Ο Nikolas θα είναι εξόδου την κυριακή οπότε αν μαζευτούμε ...

----------


## ablaz3r

Από απόψε το βράδυ ο Stardust παίζει άψογα και με ταχύτητες που φτάνουν τα 550 kb/sec! Όσοι έχετε οπτική επαφή... καλό κατέβασμα!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## v.t.b.

Καλημέρα  ::  

Οπως είπα και χθές, αύριο ο Nikolas θα είναι έξω.
Οπότε μπορούμε να κανοθμε την εγκατάσταση των κεραιών και του ένα linksys αύριο.

Οπότε εχουμε δύο θέματα:
α. την οργάνωση μας για αυριο
και 
β. την συγκέντρωση μερικών υλικών.


όποιος ειναι ας με πάρει ενα τηλέφωνο στο κινητό.

----------


## ocean

Το Interface μου για το link με Nikolas ειναι up and running,

Μπήκε επάνω στόν Ιστό αδιάβροχο κουτί με ενα Linksys WAP11 Μέσα
( Δυστυχώς ειναι Hardware version 2.6 ), αυτοσχέδιο τροφοδοτικό μια και το Linksys ήρθε χωρίς, και παραβολική κεραίa 17 db made in mexico - courtesy GGEORGAN - ( Γιώργο, αυτό σημαίνει οτι εσυ παίρνεις την Stella ... - Θα στήν δώσω μόλις βρεθούμε - αν μπορείς και αυριο το απόγευμα...)

Είδα την sector του Nikolas εύκολα με RSSI 40%. Πρός το παρόν παίζουμε με τις προσωρινές IP που έχω παραχωρήσει στον Nikolas - (IP team Ακούει κανείς ....  ::  ) - Δώστε στο παιδί netblock να μπορούμε να παίξουμε  :: 

Αντε να ανέβουν και τα κατευθυντικά ....

----------


## ablaz3r

Άψογα.... Οπότε περιμένουμε και το 3ο linksys για να γίνει η σύνδεση μεταξύ Νικόλα-Stardust... Πιό καλό παιδί θα μου στείλει ip για να δοκιμάσω να συνδεθώ στον Νικόλα?  ::  
Καλό βράδυ!

----------


## ggeorgan

Μην περιμένετε IP να έρθει μόνη της. Ο nicolas θα κάνει αίτηση σύμφωνα με την διαδικασία, αν δεν έχει κάνει ακόμη. Από pigtail τι έγινε τελικά χθες ;
ocean
Πολύ χαίρομαι που έπαιξε και η δεύτερη κεραία viva mexico. Η πρώτη παίζει στo ιστορικό και παλαιότατο link μεταξύ kostas και Jankos στην Αγία Παρασκευή. Έχω βάσιμες ελπίδες ότι μπορούμε να βάλουμε σύντομα και δεύτερο ή και τρίτο κόμβο στον λόφο των Βριλισίων σε κατάλληλα διεσπαρμένα σημεία, οπότε το σήμα θα το πιάνεις με πολύ καλύτερη ποιότητα Ελπίζω σήμερα το βράδυ να τελειώσω τα ψώνια του σπιτιού εγκαίρως για να πάρω την Stella για δοκιμές αλλού.

----------


## socrates

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους!

Ήταν να πέσει το πρώτο βότσαλο...ή να ανέβει η πρώτη κεραία αν προτιμάτε... από 'κει και πέρα όλα βαίνουν καλώς!

Θα ήθελα να είμαι μέσα στην όλη διαδικασία αλλά τα 2 τελευταία ΣΚ ήμουν εκτός Αθήνας για δουλειά. Αυτό το ΣΚ που θα είμαι εδώ θα είμαι στην διάθεση σας.

GGeorgan, αν δεν κάνω λάθος έχεις τον απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό ώστε να μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε μια δοκιμή και από την δικιά μου ταράτσα προς Stardust και Νικόλα. Στείλε μου pm ώστε να κανονίσουμε κάτι αυτές τις ημέρες pls!

----------


## Nikolas

Καλησπερα σε ολους.

Ειμαι επιτελους εξοδου και το καλο ειναι οτι εκτος απροοπτου θα ειμαι και το Σ/Κ εξω.

Πρεπει Οποσδηποτε να τελειόσουμε οσο το δυνατον περισοτερα γιατι την δευτερα μου ερχεται μεταθεση για Σαλαμινα και μεχρι να ομαλοποιηθουν τα πραγματα και να ξαναπαρω Σ/Κ Θα περασει καιρος.

Καντε Post ποιοι μπορειτε Σαββατο Η Κυριακη να ρθειται απο εδω για να προχωρησουμε το project οσο το δυνατον περισσοτερο.

Τα Πραγματα που εχουμε να κανουμε ειναι τα εξεις:

1) Set Up του directional link ειται με Ocean ειται με Stardust (Εχω τα Εξεις Υλικα , Linksys, Stella και RJ-45, μου λειπουν ακομa:
1 Ηλεκτρολογικο κουτι (Ocean αν δεν εχεις στειλε post απο που τα πειρες να παω να παρω και εγω):
1 σετακι POE που μαλλον θα κατσω να φτιαξω εγω με τον VTB το Σαββατο το πρωι (αν τα καταφερουμε)
1 pigtail για να συνδεσουμε το linksys με τη stella

2) Τελειωμα του κεντρικου point-to-multipoint link (Cisco + Sector) με την προσθηκη ανεμιστηρα (πιο δυσκολο απο οτι ακουγετε μιας και πρεπει να ανεβασουμε ρευμα και να αγορασω το ανεμιστηρακι, καμια καλη ιδεα? παμε για 12 η 240 V??)

3) Τελειωμα του Set Up του Router (Σχεδον ετειμο μηχανημα και στην φαση του troubleshooting) Θα το αναλαβω εγω με τον Βαγγελη (VTB) μαλλον ο βαγγελης θα το φτιαξει και εγω θα φερνω τους καφεδες, εκαστος στο ειδος του  ::  

Αν Ολα τα παραπανω πανε καλα, θα μπορεσω να φυγω για την νεα μου υπηρεσια ησυχος οτι ολα δουλευουν οπως πρεπει.

Οτι Ιδεες εχετε για τα παραπανω προβληματα πειτε τις, μη ντρεπεστε  ::

----------


## ggeorgan

Όντως, όσοι εντρέπονται να φορέσουν από ένα κόσκινο.
Ήρθε και το δεύτερο LinkSys. Οπότε χρειαζόμαστε δύο pigtails για LinkSys, δύο ηλεκτρολογικά κουτιά, δύο POE, ή θα τα χωρέσουμε όλα σε ένα κουτί. nikolas διευκρίνισέ μου αν αυτό το LinkSys που έχεις τώρα έχει μετασχηματιστάκι για 110 ή για 220 V για να δούμε τι χρειάζεται να πάρουμε και γι' αυτήν την δουλειά.
Για το μέλλον, παίζει να πάρουμε πρόσβαση σε δύο ή τρεις ταράτσες στα δυτικά για να πάμε προς Κηφισιά, Μελίσια.

----------


## ocean

Λοιπόν:

1. Θα χρειαστεί οπωσδήποτε 220 στην σκεπή, μην ξεχνάς οτι ανεβαίνουν μονο δυο Ethernet καλώδια, το ένα είναι πιασμένο απο το Cisco, οπότε και τα 8 καλωδια του άλλου χρειάζονται για το 2 linksys που θα βάλεις (ενα με εμένα και ενα με τον stardust).

2. Κουτί έχει στο μαγαζί με τα ηλεκτρολογικά που ειναι στην πεντέλης απέναντι απο τη μicroland (ανάμεσα απο το pet shop και τον μαρινόπουλο) ή στόν Κωνσταντακάτο ( Δίπλα απο το Video Blue)

3. Ανεμιστηράκια 220 η/και 12 V έχει στο μαγαζί με τα ηλεκτρικά/ηλεκτρονικά στην πλατεία αναλήψεως ακριβώς απέναντι απο το αστυνομικό τμημα

4. θα χρειαστεί αλλο ένα πολύ μικρό ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί , για να βάλουμε μέσα το σημείο που θα κάνουμε split to ethernet καλώδιο.
(αν δέν μπορείτε να βρείτε θα φέρω έγω τέτοιο)

5. Θα χρειαστούν δυό κομμάτια σωλήνα για να τα βιδώσουμε στίς προεξοχές που έχεις στην άκρη της στέγης (για ιστό)

6. Ηλεκτρολογικό καλώδιο για το ρεύμα που θα πάει στην σκεπή... σκέψου απο πού μπορείς να πάρεις ρεύμα - δεν είναι ανάγκη να το φέρεις απο το διαμέρισμα σου ... μπορείς να πάρεις απο τον επάνο οροφο

Οπως συνήθως δεν μπορω το Σάββατο αλλά μπορώ την Κυριακή  ::  

Παρτε τηλ να τα κανονίσουμε

----------


## Nikolas

@ GGEORGAN Το LinkSys Exei 110V μετασχηματιστη αλλα οπως καταλαβα δεν ειναι δυσκολο να βρουμε εναν με ιδιο output στα 220

@ Οcean 
1. Εχουμε με τον Βαγγελη μια ιδεα για να το λυσουμε αυτο το προβλημα, Σε γενικες γραμμες περιλαμβανει να φυγουν τα data και των 2 linksys μεσω ενος Ethernet καλωδιου και με το που θα μπουνε στον φωταγωγο να γινουν παλι 2 καλωδια και να τους περασουμε στο καθε ενα POE για καθε LinkSys ανεξαρτητα. Ετσι και τις πολες εξτρα τρυπες δεν κανουμε (θελει 1 παραπανω τρυπα ολη ολη ) και ηλεκτρικο καλωδιο δεν ανεβαζουμε στην ταρατσα με οτι αυτο συνεπαγετε.
Θα το δοκιμασουμε το σαββατο το πρωι και βλεπουμε

2.3.4 Ευχαριστω για τα μαγαζια, με γλυτωσες απο αρκετο ψαξιμο σαββατιατικα

5. Σωληνα εχουμε ενα 4μετρο Ιστο 2Χ2 μετρα προσφορα του Βαγγελη (VTB)

6. Ρευμα εχει στην κορυφη του κλιμακοστασιου και μπορουμε να παρουμε απο εκει ανετα. γλυτονουμε τισ εξτρα τρυπες ετσι.

Θα φτιαξουμε οτι μπορουμε το Σαββατο και Θα σε ενημεροσουμε για το τι εξτρα θελουμε την κυριακη  ::

----------


## v.t.b.

> Λοιπόν:
> 
> 1. Θα χρειαστεί οπωσδήποτε 220 στην σκεπή, μην ξεχνάς οτι ανεβαίνουν μονο δυο Ethernet καλώδια, το ένα είναι πιασμένο απο το Cisco, οπότε και τα 8 καλωδια του άλλου χρειάζονται για το 2 linksys που θα βάλεις (ενα με εμένα και ενα με τον stardust).


Δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι καλό να φτάσουν εκεί πάνω 220V με λίγη τέχνη και ένα ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί στον φωταγωγό μπορούμε να ανεβάσουμε PoE, προφανώς ότι θα χρειαστεί και άλλο ένα UTP καλώδιο.




> 2. Κουτί έχει στο μαγαζί με τα ηλεκτρολογικά που ειναι στην πεντέλης απέναντι απο τη μicroland (ανάμεσα απο το pet shop και τον μαρινόπουλο) ή στόν Κωνσταντακάτο ( Δίπλα απο το Video Blue)
> 
> 3. Ανεμιστηράκια 220 η/και 12 V έχει στο μαγαζί με τα ηλεκτρικά/ηλεκτρονικά στην πλατεία αναλήψεως ακριβώς απέναντι απο το αστυνομικό τμημα
> 
> 4. θα χρειαστεί αλλο ένα πολύ μικρό ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί , για να βάλουμε μέσα το σημείο που θα κάνουμε split to ethernet καλώδιο.
> (αν δέν μπορείτε να βρείτε θα φέρω έγω τέτοιο)


Σαββάτο πετακτούμε με τον Νικόλα και θα κανουμε τα ηλεκτρολογικά και ηλεκτρονικά ψώνια ...




> 5. Θα χρειαστούν δυό κομμάτια σωλήνα για να τα βιδώσουμε στίς προεξοχές που έχεις στην άκρη της στέγης (για ιστό)


Υπαρχουν ήδη




> 6. Ηλεκτρολογικό καλώδιο για το ρεύμα που θα πάει στην σκεπή... σκέψου απο πού μπορείς να πάρεις ρεύμα - δεν είναι ανάγκη να το φέρεις απο το διαμέρισμα σου ... μπορείς να πάρεις απο τον επάνο οροφο
> 
> Οπως συνήθως δεν μπορω το Σάββατο αλλά μπορώ την Κυριακή  
> 
> Παρτε τηλ να τα κανονίσουμε


Ηλεκτρολογικό καλώδιο πάντως υπάρχουν περι τα 40 μέτρα ....

Άντε μπα και λύσω το θέμα του router ...

----------


## Nikolas

Flash update:

Ειμαι εξω σημερα παρασκευη και μεθαυριο Κυριακη (Ναυτικο = απροβλεπτο)

Παω τωρα για Ψωνια και θα κατσω με τον βαγγελη να φτιαξουμε τα ΡΟΕ. 
Θα εχετε νεα μας το απογευμα.

Αυτα εν τροχαδην

Edit στο προηγουμενο post:

Φτιαξαμε ενα καταπληκτικο ΡΟΕ πανευκολα με τον βαγγελη μεσα σε μιση ωριτσα. Το Συστηνω ανεπιφυλακτα σε οπιωνδηποτε. Περναει ρευμα για να δουλεωει το LinkSys μεσα απο 70 μετρα καλωδιο, ΥΠΕΡ αρκετα για αυτο που θελουμε εδω.

Ακομα εχουμε 20 λεπτα δουλιτσα που αν προλαβουμε θα κανουμε αυριο νωρις το πρωι.

Το μονο προβλημα ειναι οτι τελικα το μηχανακι που ειχαμε για router κατα τα φαινομενα δεν κανει για αυτη την δουλεια (τεχνικα θεματα ) οποτε ειμαστε στην γυρα για να βρουμε ενα κουτακι με ενα low end επεξεργαστη για αυτη την δουλεια. Οσοι πιστοι προσελθεται.

Τελειωνοντας
το meeting για να στησουμε ολα αυτα ειναι την κυριακη αυριο κατα τις 11 σπιτι μου. αλη μια φωρα, οσοι πιστοι προσελθεται ( και ελπιζω να μην βρεχει)

----------


## v.t.b.

Το εντυπωσιακό, με το PoE, είναι ότι δεν υπάρχεικαμεία αλλοίωση των επιδόσεων(ηλεκτρικών / ethernet ) πάνω από τα 70 αυτά μέτρα!!!

Τώρα αναφορικά με το linuxόκουτο που θα κάνει τον router τα θέματα είναι εντυπωσιακά το tcpdump έδειξε ότι (αντίθετα με αυτό που έβλεπα πριν ) ότι το ένα interface κάνει forward στο άλλο αλλά τα πακέτα κάπου χάνονται (στο δεύτερο) !!!!

Εννοείται ότι όλους τους πιθανούς συνδυασμούς ρυθμίσεων (soft/hard) τους δοκίμασα !!!

Όλες οι ιδέες ευπρόσδεκτες!!!

----------


## stardust

Αλλαξε το 2o interface
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## v.t.b.

Καλά νέα,
πριν από κανά- δίωρο ξεμπέρδεψα και με τον router και δουλεύει τέλεια ...

μια δύο απορίες - σημειώσεις γιατί μάλλον δεν θα σας πέτυχα όλους αύριο (θα αργήσω ...)

α. Ώσπου να μας δοθούν οι τελικές διευ8ίνσεις αν θα μπορούσαν οι stardust/ocean να βάλουν ένα φιλτράκι στην zebra τους για να μην κάνουν announce τα ranges που χρησιμοποιεί ο Nikolas  ::  ...

β. και μερικές απορίες για την αίτηση στον hostmaster ( το ripe φάνηκε απλούστερο ...) στα πεδία:

* ΟΝΟΜΑ INTERFACE: Cisco350AP
* MAC ADDRESS: 00:40:96:55:a3:73
* ESSID: awmn-nikolas
* ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ(AP/REPEATER/BRIDGE/CLIENT/ADHOC): AP
* ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΕΙΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ BACKBONE ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ (ΝΑΙ/ΟΧΙ): OXI
* ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΕΙΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ POINT TO (MULTI)POINT ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ (NAI/ΟΧΙ/MULTI): MULTI
* BSS-ID (AP-MAC, στο οποίο συνδέεται αυτό το interface):
* ΚΑΝΑΛΙ: 5
* ΥΦΙΣΤΑΜΕΝΟ IP RANGE (π.χ.:10.2.3.4 - 10.2.3.7):
* ΑΙΤΟΥΜΕΝΕΣ ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ IP ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΕΙΣ: Ένα /24 ή /25
* ΑΙΤΙΑ : σύνδεση clients
ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΕΙΣ:

πάω καλά ;

τα υπόλοιπα αύριο ....

----------


## v.t.b.

Καλημέρα,

Ας κάνουμε μια "λεπτομερή" αναφορά των χθεσινών γεγονότων μιας και δεν ήταν όλοι εκεί  :: 


α. Ο ιστός για τα directional links είναι στην θέση του ..

β. Το link με ocean είναι up 'n' running και έχει καταπληκτική ποιότητα. Το link με stardust δεν έγινε λόγο ελλείψεων ...

γ. Το routing, τουλάχιστον από την μεριά του Νικόλα, δουλεύει καλά[0]

δ. Το PoE (Power over Ethernet) δουλεύει άψογα[1].

Αυτό που μένει τώρα, για να κλείσει ουσιαστικά ο κόμβος από εργασίες τέτοιου τύπου είναι το point to point link με stardust (παίζει μέσω της sector ...)

Μερικές σημειώσεις σχετικά με την stella που βλέπει ocean ... κάποια στιγμή που το κοιτάξαμε είδε και dti-1 !!!!!!!!! Άμα ενοχλεί να κατεβάσουμε την ισχύ εκπομπής  :: 

Προσωρινά το link μπορεί να μην αποδίδει το 100% των δυνατοτήτων του λόγο του ότι το χρησιμοποιούμενο pigtail είναι RJ-58 και όχι LMR-400.

Πράγματα που πρέπει να γίνουν:

-------------- HARDWARE --------------------------

α. Να βρεθούν 2(δύο) pigtails από LMR-400 κατάλληλα για Linksys (GGEORGAN μέσω dti ??? )

β. Ένα ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί για το 2ο linksys (me + Nikolas)

γ. Μια grid ( αν κατάλαβα καλά την 19dbi stella του ο ocean την έχει δώσει στον GGEORGAN ???)

δ. Τελική συναρμολόγηση και κρέμασμα (το επόμενο Σάββατο θα είναι όλα έτοιμα για κρέμασμα).

ε. κατέβασμα της cisco και προσθήκη ενός ανεμιστήρα στο κουτί της και για την ώρα η στέγη του Νικόλα "κλείνει".
--------------- SOFTWARE ----------------------

α. QoS/traffic shape στον router (Πολύ βασικό Traffic engineering αυτή την στιγμή ...)

β. IP assign (τελειώνω την αίτηση ...)

γ. Βελτίωση του routing (stardust,ocean αν μπορέσετε στείλτε ένα output του τι διαφημίζω για να διορθώσω/ολοκληρώσω το config)[2].

δ. Να ενεργοποιηθούν κάποια basic services[3] στον κόμβο (DNS/FTP/NTP/Routing DB κλπ) έτσι ώστε να παίξουμε όμορφα και να μην κουράζουμε τσάμπα τα BB links.

---------------- Γενικότερα -----------------

α. Να βοηθήσουμε στο setup μερικών κόμβων στα Βριλήσσια, με πρώτο το GGEORGAN.

---------------------------------------------

Γενικά λέγαμε εχθές η sector να μείνει "ανοικτή" (no mac filters) αν δεν χρειαστεί και βλέπουμε.

[0]: Αν και δεν είμαι φίλος του RIP λόγο των περιορισμένων δυνατοτήτων του, μπορώ να πω ότι, δείχνει να, δουλεύει σωστά. Άσχετα όμως με αυτό δεν είναι κατάλληλο για BackBone Links και θα πρέπει να φύγει.

[1]: Κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να κάνω ένα post με ένα URI για ένα howto, προς το παρόν στείλτε PM ...

[2]: Stardust επιμένεις να μου διαφημίζεις τα δίκτυα στα οποία είναι ο router κάνε μου PM ένα wr t της zebra+ripd σου. Ακόμα (τώρα σκέφτομαι μεγαλόφωνα ....) θα ήταν καλό, αν δεν υπάρχει πολιτική επί αυτού, τα BackBone links stardust <--> Nikolas και Nikolas <--> Ocean να παραμείνουν με την λογική του point to point δηλαδή δύο πολύ μικρά δίκτυα που περιλαμβάνουν routing interfaces και τα bridges. Αν παραμείνουν έτσι, καλό θα είναι να δοκιμάσουμε τα linksys ocean <--> Nikolas να παίξουν σαν poin 2 point ή point 2 multi-point (αν χρειαστεί) bridges όχι σαν master/client.

[3]: Αυτή την στιγμή μπορεί να παίζει το DNS Cache/NTP clock ο router αλλά δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο.. Ακόμα αυτά, με την προϋπόθεση ότι σηκώνω το σπίτι μου σε client επιτέλους !!!! μπορούν να παίξουν και από μένα μιας και τα βασικά υπάρχουν .


ΟΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΦΦΦΦΦΦΦΦΦΦΦΦΦΦΦΦΦΦΦΦΦΦ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## v.t.b.

Καλησπέρα,
Λοιπόν μετά από το χθεσινό βράδυ έχουν γίνει τα εξής:
λύθηκαν - βελτιώθηκαν μερικά θέματα routing κυρίως μεταξύ stardust<-->nikola
και αναβαθμίστηκε η μνήμη του router.

Το πρωί πήρε ο κόμβος και IP range (συγκεκριμένα το 10.21.121.0/24), stardust η σειρά σου (ειδικά αφού έχεις και την omni).
Έβαλα ένα wondershaper(qdisc based traffic shapping ..) στο if της sector.
Από αύριο θα μπορούμε να ρίχνουμε "στεγνά" clients ...
Αυτό που πρέπει να γίνει στο box του stardust είναι η αφαίρεση της γραμμής network eth2 (το if με nikola) για να μην υπάρχει dublicate routing πληροφορία

Ακόμα να αρχίσουν όλοι να σκέφτονται το επόμενο Σ/Κ ....


Αύριο θα ανακειώσω και το IP scheme ...

----------


## stardust

Εγώ έχω να πω ότι δεν πρέπει να βγάλω το network eth2 ούτε κανένα από τα eth αλλά πρέπει να μην κάνω redistribute list κάποιο από τα 2 if.Βαγγέλη μια παράκληση,βγάλε το traffic shaping σε παρακαλώ.θέλω να τεστάρω την γραμμή ,τα όρια της.Βγάλτο και ειδοποιησέ με.Το σαββάτο να έχεις εκείνα να scriptakia που μου είπες για traffic για να συμφώνήσουμε ένα κοινές κλάσεις και layers.Προς το παρόν ας αφήσουμε το shaping να στήσουμε καλά τα links.

----------


## Achille

Θα πρότεινα με το traffic shaping να μην κάνετε ότι σας κατέβει, αλλά να χρησιμοποιήσετε σαν βάση τα scripts που έχω φτιάξει (είναι στο trafshape*.deb) και να προτείνετε τυχόν αλλαγές για να τις εφαρμόσουμε γενικότερα.

Δεν έχει νόημα ο κάθε κόμβος να περνάει τα πακέτα διαφορετικά, πρέπει όλοι να το κάνουν με τον ίδιο τρόπο για να λειτουργήσει σωστά.

----------


## ocean

> Θα πρότεινα με το traffic shaping να μην κάνετε ότι σας κατέβει, αλλά να χρησιμοποιήσετε σαν βάση τα scripts που έχω φτιάξει (είναι στο trafshape*.deb) και να προτείνετε τυχόν αλλαγές για να τις εφαρμόσουμε γενικότερα.


Αχιλλέα, δεν κάνεις post εδώ στο forum τους κανόνες του traffic shaping που χρησιμοποιεις για εμάς τους υπόλοιπους που δεν κάνουμε traffic shaping με Linux ???.....  ::

----------


## v.t.b.

Καλησπέρα σε όλους (μόλις πριν λίγο μπήκα σπίτι) ...




> Θα πρότεινα με το traffic shaping να μην κάνετε ότι σας κατέβει, αλλά να χρησιμοποιήσετε σαν βάση τα scripts που έχω φτιάξει (είναι στο trafshape*.deb) και να προτείνετε τυχόν αλλαγές για να τις εφαρμόσουμε γενικότερα.


Εξαρτάται πως εννοείς το "κάνετε ότι σας κατέβει" , Αν το εννοείς με την λογική
του να υπάρχει μια γενική πολιτική που περιγράφει την "κουλτούρα"/λογική (δεν έχω δει κάτι τέτοιο ακόμα) συμφωνούμε απόλυτα , αν πεις ότι όλοι οι κόμβοι "ΠΡΈΠΕΙ" να κάνουν ακριβώς τα ίδια τότε θα διαφωνήσω




> Δεν έχει νόημα ο κάθε κόμβος να περνάει τα πακέτα διαφορετικά, πρέπει όλοι να το κάνουν με τον ίδιο τρόπο για να λειτουργήσει σωστά.


Δεν είναι όλοι οι κόμβοι / links (φόρτος, ποιότητα) ίδιοι άρα πέρα από το ορισμό ενός πλαισίου δεν είναι εφικτή η απολυτή ομογενοποίηση. Επομένως όσο είσαι μέσα στα πλαίσια πρέπει να το κάνεις όπως σε βολεύει καλύτερα και αποδίδει ορθότερα.

Κατά τα λοιπά:
Stardust: Επειδή τα qdiscs που έχω βάλει έχουν περισσότερο την εννιά του QoS παρά του στεγνού shapping θα σου δώσει κοντά στο 90 με 95% (αν όχι το 100%) του link, αν και πιστεύω ότι θα πρέπει να ασχοληθείς με το τελικό (κατευθιντικό) link.

Κάποια στιγμή θα θέλω να δανειστώ την 350 με το pigtail του ablaz3r μιας και το knoppix(laptop) αποφάσισε να μην παίζει ωραία με την enginius(ακριβά γούστα το $%^&) μου (για να μπω και εγώ) ώστε να βελτιώσουμε κάποια πράγματα (αλλά και το responce time των ταινιών  ::  ) ...


Α!!! ναι πρέπει να περισσεύει μια dlink 520 PCI με pigtail ας το έχουμε υπόπση μας μην χρειαστεί πουθενά ...

Καλό βράδυ σε όλους.  ::

----------


## Achille

> Εξαρτάται πως εννοείς το "κάνετε ότι σας κατέβει" , Αν το εννοείς με την λογική
> του να υπάρχει μια γενική πολιτική που περιγράφει την "κουλτούρα"/λογική (δεν έχω δει κάτι τέτοιο ακόμα) συμφωνούμε απόλυτα , αν πεις ότι όλοι οι κόμβοι "ΠΡΈΠΕΙ" να κάνουν ακριβώς τα ίδια τότε θα διαφωνήσω


Εγώ πάλι θα πω ότι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ όλοι να κάνουν τα ίδια πράγματα, όχι σε γενικές γραμμές, αλλά συγκεκριμένα. Εκτός αν θεωρείς ότι το να προωθείς εσύ το telnet πρώτα και εγώ το ftp μπορεί να δουλέψει σε ένα δίκτυο και να αποφέρει το γενικότερο αποτέλεσμα που θέλουμε.




> Δεν είναι όλοι οι κόμβοι / links (φόρτος, ποιότητα) ίδιοι άρα πέρα από το ορισμό ενός πλαισίου δεν είναι εφικτή η απολυτή ομογενοποίηση.


Και όμως, αν κάνεις τον κόπο να διαβάσεις τις ρυθμίσεις που έχω προτείνει ως βάση, θα δεις ότι εφαρμόζονται σε όλους τους κόμβους. Δεν εμπεριέχουν πουθενά την παράμετρο της ποιότητας-ταχύτητας.




> Κατά τα λοιπά:
> Stardust: Επειδή τα qdiscs που έχω βάλει έχουν περισσότερο την εννιά του QoS παρά του στεγνού shapping θα σου δώσει κοντά στο 90 με 95% (αν όχι το 100%) του link, αν και πιστεύω ότι θα πρέπει να ασχοληθείς με το τελικό (κατευθιντικό) link.


Εμείς λοιπόν δεν πρέπει να μάθουμε τι έχεις κάνει; Δεν είναι πιθανόν χρήσιμα αυτά που έχεις εφαρμόσει στον κόμβο αυτόν να εφαρμοστούν και γενικότερα;

Αν φτιάχναμε όλοι μόνο τον κόμβο μας και δεν δίναμε πληροφορίες στους υπολοίπους πόσοι έχεις την εντύπωση ότι θα ήταν τώρα συνδεδεμένοι στο AWMN;

----------


## v.t.b.

> Εγώ πάλι θα πω ότι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ όλοι να κάνουν τα ίδια πράγματα, όχι σε γενικές γραμμές, αλλά συγκεκριμένα. Εκτός αν θεωρείς ότι το να προωθείς εσύ το telnet πρώτα και εγώ το ftp μπορεί να δουλέψει σε ένα δίκτυο και να αποφέρει το γενικότερο αποτέλεσμα που θέλουμε.


Παρανόηση !!!! Η πολιτική που λέω προφανώς θα περιλαμβάνει κάποια βασικά πρωτόκολλα !!! Admin είμαι δεν είμαι χύμα ...




> Δεν είναι όλοι οι κόμβοι / links (φόρτος, ποιότητα) ίδιοι άρα πέρα από το ορισμό ενός πλαισίου δεν είναι εφικτή η απολυτή ομογενοποίηση.


Και όμως, αν κάνεις τον κόπο να διαβάσεις τις ρυθμίσεις που έχω προτείνει ως βάση, θα δεις ότι εφαρμόζονται σε όλους τους κόμβους. Δεν εμπεριέχουν πουθενά την παράμετρο της ποιότητας- ταχύτητας.
[/quote]
Πανάκεια δεν υπάρχουν απλά common practices (ή best ανάλογα).



> Εμείς λοιπόν δεν πρέπει να μάθουμε τι έχεις κάνει; Δεν είναι πιθανόν χρήσιμα αυτά που έχεις εφαρμόσει στον κόμβο αυτόν να εφαρμοστούν και γενικότερα;
> 
> Αν φτιάχναμε όλοι μόνο τον κόμβο μας και δεν δίναμε πληροφορίες στους υπολοίπους πόσοι έχεις την εντύπωση ότι θα ήταν τώρα συνδεδεμένοι στο AWMN;


Στα δύο τελευταία συμφωνώ απόλυτα και όταν θα μπορούμε να βγάλουμε ασφαλή συμπεράσματα ή αρχίσει η ουσιαστική λειτουργία (traffic) θα δεις πολλά post επ' αυτού.

Πληροφοριακά πάντως εγώ για απλά ασύρματα (ή γενικότερα μικρά) βασίζουμε στον κλασσικό πια wondershaper (προσοχή βασίζομαι είπα) ...
http://lartc.org/wondershaper

----------


## papashark

Φίλε v.t.b.

Πρέπει να καταλάβεις σαν admin που είσαι ότι σε ένα δίκτυο πρέπει να υπάρχει όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερη ομοιογένια.

Εάν εσύ θέλεις να κάνεις το δικό σου ότι κι αν γίνει, κανένας δεν θα σε εμποδίσει.

Το ότι βάζουμε όλοι το configuration του traffic shapping που έχει φτιάξει ο achille δεν είναι τυχαίο. Ακόμα και εάν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα, θα είναι πιο εύκολο να εντοπιστεί όταν όλοι οι κόμβοι που περνάει τρέχουν το ίδιο αντί ο καθένας κάτι διαφορετικό, έτσι ώστε να προσπαθείς να εντοπίσεις το πρόβλημα σε ένα configuration παρά να εστιάζεις σε κάθε ένα διαφορετικά....

Εν κατακλείδι, πες μας ακριβώς τη κάνεις χωρίς γενικολογίες περί common practices, ειδαλλιώς.... άστο να μην το πω, θα με λέτε πάλι κακό....

----------


## v.t.b.

Epidi vlepw oti den pame pou8ena me afth thn sizitish, as thn kleisoume edw kai otan kai ama xreiastei sto mellon thn anigoume se kapoio poio katalhlo forum/group.

Phsw sths rackovasies rackodesies twra ...

----------


## ggeorgan

Ας σημειωθεί ότι η έδρα του σωματείου είναι στα Βριλίσια, οπότε δεν νοείται να υιοθετήσουμε διαφορετικά πρότυπα εκεί και να μην μπορούμε να συνδεθούμε με το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο. Μέχρι τώρα, πάντως, ό,τι έχει γίνει στα Βριλίσια μέχρι τώρα έχει γίνει με consultation και συνεργασία ακριβώς γιατί δεν είχαμε χρόνο να ψάξει ο καθ' ένας μόνος του σε όσο βάθος θα ήθελε. Για τον λόγο αυτό δεν πάμε και τόσο γρήγορα.

----------


## v.t.b.

Καλημέρα,
αν όλα πήγαν καλά και με τις αλλαγές που ζήτησα(με) από τον stardust/ocean εχθές και το routing είναι εντάξει (pm/telefone please). νομίζω πως, αν συμφωνούν και οι υπόλοιποι βέβαια, να πούμε το κλασικό we are open for business !!!

Οπότε λέμε πως όποιος θέλει / μπορεί να κτυπήσει την sector μου στέλνει ένα pm με τα εξής στοιχεία:

ΟΝΟΜΑ: / Αυτά τα ζητάω για θέματα του στυλ κόλλησε blaster
ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ: \ και τσακίζει τον κόσμο όλο ...
MAC:
ΤΥΠΟΣ ΔΙΚΤΥΟΥ/ΑΡΙΘΜΟΣ IP ::  Ουσιαστικά αν χρειάζεται subnet ή με 1-2 IPs είναι ΟΚ)
ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΕΙΣ:

----------


## racer

Παιδιά μήν κλειδώσετε τιν sector. Αφήστε την ανοικτή και άν υπάρξει abuse τότε banaroume το συγκεκριμένο MAC.

Επίσης να σας ευχαριστίσω για την άψογη δουλεία και ενημέροση στο forum  :: 

Και τέλος, για δωράκι εχετε την DSL μου, για να πάρετε inet λοιπόν πρέπει να:
1. Μπορείτε να κάνετε ping το 10.21.120.66 (racer-home.ocean.awmn)
2. Βάλετε default gw to 10.21.120.66

O Mick_Flemm έχει αναφέρει οτι το λινκ του racer-home έχει κάποια προβλήματα δοκιμάστε και βλέπουμε.

----------


## v.t.b.

> Παιδιά μήν κλειδώσετε τιν sector. Αφήστε την ανοικτή και άν υπάρξει abuse τότε banaroume το συγκεκριμένο MAC.
> 
> Επίσης να σας ευχαριστίσω για την άψογη δουλεία και ενημέροση στο forum 
> 
> Και τέλος, για δωράκι εχετε την DSL μου, για να πάρετε inet λοιπόν πρέπει να:
> 1. Μπορείτε να κάνετε ping το 10.21.120.66 (racer-home.ocean.awmn)
> 2. Βάλετε default gw to 10.21.120.66
> 
> O Mick_Flemm έχει αναφέρει οτι το λινκ του racer-home έχει κάποια προβλήματα δοκιμάστε και βλέπουμε.


Ave ...
Den eipa na kleidwsei h sector apla na yparxoun ta info gia thn alyloboh8eia mas (kai na gleitosoume katastaseis mpaxalou [0] )  :: 
You are toooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Kind ............
PS: Mhpws 8a prepei kata kyriakh na mazeutoume se kamia Cult h plateia genikotera 
APANTES OI VRILISIOTES pou endiaferontai ??

[0]: To exw dei kai afto ...

----------


## stardust

Για δείτε λίγο εδώ
http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3703

----------


## ablaz3r

Μιας και για το link Stardust - Nikola υπάρχουν ακόμα μερικές δυσκολίες (και έλλειψη εξοπλισμού) πήραμε την πρωτοβουλία και "γυρίσαμε" την κεραία που κοίταζε προς Νικόλα, στον Digi... Το Link είναι άριστο, παρόλα τα 4km και επιτέλους έκλεισε ο κύκλος... Δείτε κ εδώ:
http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3740&sid=18

----------


## v.t.b.

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα, συγχαρητήρια για το Link με Digi, σχετικά τώρα με το Nikola, Από την μεριά του Nikola το μόνο που λείπει για να σηκωθεί το AP με stardust το μόνο που λείπει είναι το pigtail του linksys για την SD 19dbi (αν δεν κάνω λάθος το έχει ο stardust ). Θέλω να πιστεύω πως Τρίτη (αργία) που 8α έχουμε λύσει κάτι μικροπροβλήματα εδώ (σπίτι μου ...), γρήγορα ελπίζω, θα μπορέσουμε να ανεβάσουμε τα πράγματα και να κάνουμε την στόχευση. Αλήθεια stardust τώρα που γυρίσατε την κεραία πως θα σε δούμε ?

Ακόμα θα πρότεινα το άλλο Σ/Κ να "μαζευτούμε" κάπου οι Βριλησσιότες για να γίνει μια σχετική οργάνωση και πλάνο εργασιών.

Αυτή την στιγμή υπάρχουν μια sector και μια omni που καλύπτουν τα Βριλήσσια και δεν υπάρχουν, ουσιαστικά, τα clients.

Ακόμα stardust θα ήθελα κάποια στίμη να συζητήσουμε την οργάνωση/τοποθέτηση κάποιον βασικών υπηρεσιών (DNS κλπ).

----------


## stardust

Nαι εγώ το έχω το pigtail.Όποτε το χρειαστείται φωνάχτε.
Τώρα που γύρισα την κεραία μου στον Digi μπορείτε να πέσετε πάνω στην ΟΜΝΙ μου.SSID:awmn-706 
Τώρα για τους clients εγώ όπως έγραψε ο ablaz3r σε σχετικό post έχω ήδη πρόβλημα με τους clients που πέφτουν και που θα πέσουν και ο λόγος είναι το d-link(δεν είναι και κανένα αξιόλογο ΑΡ)Έχω ήδη 3 clients και άλλους 3 υποψήφιους.Αυτά.

----------


## v.t.b.

Αν μπορείς πέρνα να μου το αφήσεις και τώρα, για να το έχω έτημο ...
Αν πέσουμε πάνω στην omni σου δεν θα έχουμε τα ίδια προβλήματα που είχεσ και εσύ με το link της sector ???

Ο Nikolas από client έχει έμενα (προσωρινά down), τον hobbit που ενδιαφέρετε, άλλον ενα που δεν θημαμε το nickname του τώρα, των ggeorean (λογικά ...) και οσους πιστούς έρθουν, ας είναι καλά το m.. εεεε cisco. Μήπως θα βόλεβαι να γυρίσεις κανένα πρως Nikola ;

Για όλους αυτούς τους λόγους λέω να βρεθούμε για να οργανoθούμε ...

----------


## v.t.b.

Από άλλη συζήτιση αλλά νομίζω ότι ενδιαφέρει ...
Καλημέρα,
pigtail μας έχει δώσει και ένα ο Γιάννης, άρα για να κλείσει ο (αρχικός) κύκλος πρέπει να γίνει το link Nikolas<->Stardust, από την μεριά του Νικόλα μάλλον το δεύτερο Σ/Κ του Νοεμβρίου ...
Ακόμα θα πρότεινα τα BB links γίνουν/νται οριζόντια για λόγους καθαρότητας
Σχετικά τώρα με τα linksys του BB το μόνο bug τους είναι η ταχύτητα (802.11b γαρ ...)[0].
Το αν καλύπτουμε όλο, η μάλλον το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του, αν και σχεδιαστικά μπορεί να μοιάζει πιθανό όμως μόνο με την σχετική "βόλτα" θα το δούμε ...
Από τα mail/posts/pm που βλέπω αλλά και από τα μέχρι τώρα δεδομένα αυτά που πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να γίνουν είναι:
Για τα Βριλήσσια:
1. Μια (πανηγυρική ???) μάζωξη για να οργανωθούμε
2. Κόσμος !!! (clients δηλαδή).
3. Ολοκλήρωση του BackBone (link Stardust<->Nikolas).
Γενικότερα:
1. Routing (Εδώ δεν θα αναλύσω περισσότερα) [1]
2. BackBone για βόρια (ggeorgan)
3. BackBone για Ανατολή (Ντράφι, Πικέρμι κλπ)

[0] Το link με ocean έχει δοκιμαστεί και πάει άνετα σε download speed μέχρι 5.5Mbit, από μεριά cpu των πραγμάτων δεν θα έχουμε πρόβλημα μιας και στην ουσία δεν θα παίξουν σαν καθαρόαιμα AP αλλά σαν wireless
Bridges...

[1] Ας μην κουράζουμε τον κόσμο εδώ, αν χρειαστεί μπορώ να συμμετέχω σε κάποιο άλλο forum room για αυτό.

Σ.Σ. Το κάνω post και στην ενότητα των Βριλησσίων μιας και αφορά και την περιοχή.

----------


## ggeorgan

Για συνάντηση Σαββατοκύριακο το βλέπω πολύ χλωμό, αφού αυτός είναι χρόνος ταράτσας. Πέστε μέρες εργάσιμες κατά τις 8 το βράδυ να δούμε πώς μας βγαίνουν. Κατ' αρχήν η έδρα του σωματείου (Αγ. Αντωνίου 27) είναι διαθέσιμη την ώρα αυτή όλες τις εργάσιμες ημέρες της εβδομάδος.

----------


## ablaz3r

Ωραία, κάντε τότε καμία πρόταση για μέρα κ ώρα και το συζητάμε...
Κάτι άλλο τώρα. Πήγε σήμερα ο Stardust σπίτι του Hobbit για να κάνουν ένα SiteSurvey και έπιασε με πολύ ισχυρό σήμα το link Νikola-Ocean... Όπως πολύ σωστά πρότεινε ο Βαγγέλης πρέπει να γυρίσει άμεσα αυτό το link σε οριζόντια... Έκτος από αυτό βέβαια, ανεξάρτητα από την πόλωση του link θα πρέπει να μειωθεί η ισχύ και των 2 linksys ειδικά του Nikola... Με την 24ρα stella θα έπρεπε το linksys να δουλεύει στην μικρότερη δυνατή ισχύ... Οτιδήποτε παραπάνω από αυτή όχι μόνο δεν επιδρά θετικά στην ποιότητα του
link αλλά δημιουργεί απίστευτο θόρυβο και μάλιστα χωρίς λόγο... Εγώ να θυμίσω ότι συνδέομαι στον Stardust στα 2,5 km με 20μέτρα καλώδιο και 19ρα stella και μη την Cisco sta 20mW χτυπάω 800ρες...(ακόμα και με 5mW χτυπάω 300 kb/sec!!) Πόσο μάλλον ο Νικόλας κ ο Ocean που παίζουν με κατευθυντικό interface... Ας δοκιμάσετε όποτε βρείτε ελεύθερο χρόνο να μειώσετε στο ελάχιστο την εκπομπή των AP'S και ενημερώστε μας για τα αποτελέσματα! cya  ::

----------


## Nikolas

ablaz3r συμφονω απολυτος σε ολα τα παραπανω.

Ας μου στειλει καποιος το URL για να κατεβασω το προγραματακι που ρυθμιζει την ισχυ στα LinkSys γιατι δεν το εχω.(Το SNMP το εχω αλλα δεν εχω βρει κατι εκει) 

Οσο για την αλαγη πολωσης αυτο γινετε και αυριο κιολας αν βρεθω με τον Ocean αλλα δεν επειγει πολυ

----------


## v.t.b.

Καλημέρα,
Τώρα που σταθεροποιήσαμε και το link μου με τον Νικόλα ( άρα και το υπόλοιπο awmn) μπορούμε να πούμε ότι δουλεύουμε ... και από τον τομέα των υπηρεσιών  :: 
Ποιον θα πρέπει να ενοχλήσω για να "σηκώσω" DNS ;

Σ.Σ. Τα υπόλοιπα services θα τα ανακοινώσω σιγά σιγά ... (π.χ. ένα καλό ftp κλπ)

----------


## racer

DSL παιρνει κανείς απο μενα?

----------


## v.t.b.

Καλημέρα ότι έχει να κάνει με services και {up,down}time των nodes nikolas & vtb θα γινεται post εδώ .

Τετ Νοέ 5 23:08:32 EET 2003
Και κάτι ευχάριστο

----------


## ablaz3r

Ευχαριστούμε Βαγγέλη για το A.P. Ίσως μας χρειαστεί για 1 βδομάδα μέχρι να έρθει το cisco από Αγγλία... Επίσης στείλαμε κ το 900+ στην Αγγλία, από όπου κ το είχαμε αγοράσει, μετά από συνεννόηση με την αντιπροσωπία τις D-link εκεί και μάλλον θα μας δώσουν καινούργιο, οπότε το link με Νικόλα θα παίξει στα 22Mbit. 
Όσο για τους καινούργιους καλός ήρθατε... Ας προτείνει κάποιος μια μέρα μέσα στην επόμενη βδομάδα, για να βρεθούμε και να γνωρίσουμε κ τα παιδία...
Καληνύχτα

----------


## v.t.b.

Νομίζω ότι κανείς δεν κράζει κανένα  ::  απλά προσπαθούμε να κάνουμε μια "όμορφη" συζήτηση (με λουλουδάκια κλπ ...).  ::  
Πριν κάνεις οποιοδήποτε post με σχεδιασμούς, σαν πρακτική, καλό είναι να έχει προηγηθεί μια συνάντηση/συζήτιση για να έχουν ακουστεί όλλες οι γνώμες (και ίσως κάποιον ακόμα που γνωρίζουν από σχεδίαση δικτύων) για να γίνει ο καλύτερος δυνατός, αλλά και οικονομικότερος σχεδιασμός. Όπως είπε και ο papashark (νομίζω  ::  ) δεν είναι το καλύτερο να πηγαίνουμε να αγοράζουμε ad-hoc εξοπλισμό και να γίνεται ένας πανικός μετά  :: 

Τετάρτη για μένα είναι ok!!!!

----------


## bond

> O gIg και ο bond διαβαζουν το forum?


Ανελλιπώς, αλλά εκτός από την συλλογή εξοπλισμού, περιμένω να βάλω μία σκάλα στη ταράτσα, γιατι δεν τα πάω πολύ καλά, με την αναρρίχηση. Είμαι και στο 2ο οροφο από 4+1(δώμα) ορόφους, οπότε δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα εύκολη η εγκατάσταση, αλλά κάτι θα γίνει. Όταν ολοκληρωθούν αυτά, στα σχέδια μου είναι η σύνδεση με τον Nikolas ή τον Stardust. Ότι βολεύει.
Πρέπει να συνεννοηθώ και με τον mayhem, τον οποίο βλέπω από το μπαλκόνι μου στα 50-60 m, μήπως συνδυάσουμε κάπως την σύνδεση μας.

----------


## ggeorgan

Επανέρχομαι με πρόταση πλέον για συνάντηση των μελών του Ασυρμάτου Μητροπολιτικού Δικτύου Αθηνών και των συνεργαζομένων χρηστών στην έδρα του σωματείου Αγ. Αντωνίου 27, ένα σπίτι απόσταση από το σταυροδρόμι της Αγ. Αντωνίου με την Αναλήψεως (Βριλίσια) και την Μελίνας Μερκούρη (πάτημα Χαλανδρίου). Ημέρα : Τετάρτη, 12 Νοεμβρίου 2003, ώρα 20:00.
Aliens, θα κάνουμε άλλη συνάντηση ειδικά για σένα και για όσους δεν μπορέσουν την Τετάρτη, αν και θα πετύχεις αρκετούς στην Electronika 2003 στο ΕΚΕΠ, 14 με 17 Νοεμβρίου 2003.
Στείλτε pm για περαιτέρω οδηγίες και για να έχω ιδέα πόσοι θα έλθουν. Η προσωρινή έδρα του σωματείου είναι και το σπίτι μου !

----------


## v.t.b.

Σκέψου απλά, το να πάρεις ενα black box που να κάνει λίγο από όλα (αλλά κανένα καλά) και να θές PhD (αμα μου βρείς κανεναν τέτιο σφήρα ...) για να το ρυθμίσεις δεν είναι το καλύτερο που μπορείς να κάνεις.
Η προσωπική μου άποψη είναι: Πάρε ένα ADSL (όπως είναι το σωστό ...) modem που να υποστιρίζει τουλάχιστον PPPoE για να παίζει στο 90% των δυνατών συνδιασμών. Τα υπόλοιπα, Routing,NAT κλπ βάλε κατι που να τα κάνει σωστά αξιόπιστα και καλά, τώρα αν αυτό λέγεται linux, *BSD ή και Windows (Μακριά μου ... )σε ένα "παλιό" υπολογιστή είτε λέγεται cisco ή juniper κλπ είναι καθαρά θέμα επιλογής  :: 

Κατά τα άλλα αν κατάλαβα καλά το meeting θα γίνει στο σπίτι του GGEORGAN

----------


## johnnie

Mr Stardust μετά τις ουσιώδεις παρεμβάσεις που έγιναν στις κεραίες σου φτάνεις με αρκετά καλύτερο σήμα στο Πολύδροσο(ο ablaz3r εχει ήδη δημοσιεύσει τις εικόνες απο την νέα εγκατάσταση!Προσέξτε μη το ματιάσετε!)..Έχεις γίνει ανταγωνιστικός και παρότι έμαθα ότι θα δημιουργηθεί νέος κόμβος στο Πολύδροσο δύσκολα θα σου "γυρίσω την πλάτη"!  ::  ...Άντε με το καλό και τη cisco και απο εκεί και πέρα ο κόμβος σου θα δουλεύει στον κόφτη!(Πάντως εάν οι γείτονες μου εδώ στο Πολύδροσο χρειαστούν πουθενά βοήθεια ευχαρίστως να τους την προσφέρω,το e-mail μου το έχουν).

*Keep Walking..._*

----------


## stardust

Nα προσθέσω κάποια πράγματα.Σήμερα για να στηθεί σωστά ο ιστός έπαιξαν καθοριστικό ρόλο οι ιδέες του Johnnie και του ablaz3r.Τους ευχαριστώ θερμά όπως και τον vtb που μου δάνεισε για μερικές μέρες ένα ΑΡ.

Για να είμαστε ξεκάθαροι όποιος ζηλέψει τον ιστό μου να μου το πει να του κάνω αγιασμό.....

----------


## v.t.b.

Να καλωσορίσω τον Σωκράτη, στην παρέα των "ενεργών" πλέον μελών  ::  
Μόλις έλυσα και εγώ τα προβλήματα που δημιουργεί ένα κολλημένο ethernet switch  ::  οπότε είμαι πάλι στα "ίσα" μου ...

----------


## socrates

Thanks Βαγγέλη (v.t.b),

Τώρα το μόνο που μου λείπει είναι ο χρόνος να εξερευνήσω τα νέα καλούδια!

----------


## racer

Welcome Socrates  :: 

Welcome Aliens  :: 

Πολύ χαίρομαι που η προσπάθεια *όλων* πλέον καρποφορεί  :: 
Αυτό το thread είναι η αποδείξη οτι η αρχή είναι πραγματικά το ήμισι του παντός. Ιούλιο συνδεθίκαμε με AWMN και Νοέμβριο έχουμε κάλυψη σε όλα τα Βριλήσσια και τους πρώτους clients :: 

Let's keep it up and running  :: 

Επόμενοι στόχοι (ελπίζω οχι μόνο δικοί μου):
1. Κάλυψη πολύδροσου
2. Hot-spot στο πάρκο Ελευθερίας  ::  (που θα καλύπτει και την Cult)
3. Προχώριση του δυκτίου προς μεσόγεια

ΥΓ: Η aDSL μου είναι για λίγες μέρες κατω λόγο ενός καμένου HUB.

----------


## v.t.b.

> Επόμενοι στόχοι (ελπίζω οχι μόνο δικοί μου):
> 1. Κάλυψη πολύδροσου
> 2. Hot-spot στο πάρκο Ελευθερίας  (που θα καλύπτει και την Cult)
> 3. Προχώριση του δυκτίου προς μεσόγεια
> 
> ΥΓ: Η aDSL μου είναι για λίγες μέρες κατω λόγο ενός καμένου HUB.


1. υπάρχει ταράτσα σε "καλό" σημείο ?? Αν ναι ...
2. δεν ειναι κακό σαν ιδέα !!!
3. υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον και σιγά σιγα θα γίνει κάτι καλό ...
Σχετικά με το HUB, αν ειναι κατι δικό σου(και οχι τοου οτε ...) υπάρχει ένα ethernet switch (4 port) διαθέσιμο .. μεχρι να έρθεις ελλάδα.

----------


## racer

1. Ναί, η ταράτσα του ocean είναι αρκετά βολική, εστο να φύγει ενα λινκ απο εκί προς Πολύδροσο.

2. Καθόλου κακο και αρκετά έυκολο, η ταράτσα της Cult πρέπει να βλέπει τον οcean (και πάλι) η έστο τον Σωκράτη, και ας είναι και κανα κτίριο ανάμεσα, μιλάμε για μόλις 100-200μ απόσταση και ήδη πρέπει να φτάνει το σήμα του ocean στην εμπορική τράπεζα (mayhem δώσε μας τις wardriving γνώσεις σου επι του θέματος!)

Οσο για το HUB εχω κανονίσει για ένα 8-πορτο διακοπτάκι (switchaki) και περιμένω, thanks anyway  ::

----------


## Aliens-

Την Κυριακη μπορω να την διαθεσω για το awmn, οπως και τον aDSL-router μου.
Θα παρω σηκωτο τον mayhem (οπως και 2-3 νεοπες) και 8α ερθουμε.
Δεν ειπαρχει προβλημα ωρας απο την μερια μου.

Αν και με προλαβε ο racer, να ενημερωσω οτι συνδεθηκα απο το Σαββατο πανω στον stardust.
Περιμενω τα πραγματα μου απο uk (οπως και μια κεραια), για να σηκωσω το ταρατσοPC.
Το ΣΚ θα κανω ενα scan με μια δανικη κεραια. 
Ελπιζω να δω καποιον για να σηκωσω 2ο κατευθιντικο.

----------


## tdouk

> Το meeting για σήμερα έχει κανονιστεί στις 6:30 στην καφετέρια Cult... Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε, έχουμε πολλά να πούμε....


Καλησπέρα,

Ούπς, τελικά το έχασα και αυτό το meeting....
 ::   ::  ΠΟΛΥ δουλειά έπεσε τελευταία.!!!!
Οπότε παρακαλώ παιδιά στείλτε ένα e-mail την άλλη φορά 
και εννοώ τους vtb, ggeorgan ή τον Stardust (ο τελευταίος
ας πάρει κανένα τηλέφωνο στο εργαστήριο)..!!!!
ΚΑΙ ΑΝ αποφασίσετε (σουμε) να βάλουμε καμιά Κοινή
ADSL τότε εγώ (σάν παλιός Δ/ντης του Πιλοτικού) θα κάνω
ευγενή χορηγία ADSL modem/filtra και θα βοηθήσω στη
Εγκατάστση !!!!  ::   ::  --- 
Μόνο προσοχή πρίν κάνετε κάποια κίνηση για ADSL ρωτήστε,
γιατί το DSLAM Πεντέλης ίσως να μήν έχει άλλες ISDN οπότε
πρέπει να μπεί ADSLover POTS.

Τελευταία το ωράριό μου ούτε να κάνω ένα γρήγορο
scan από τα μηνύματα δέν μου επιτρέπει.!!! Οποτε΄παρακαλώ
ειδοποιήστε την επόμενη φορά...
Αυτό το Cult πού είναι?

----------


## socrates

Γεια σου σερφά, και καλώς ήρθες!

Βλέπω έχεις ήδη γνωρίσει κάποια άτομα οπότε είσαι σε καλό δρόμο.

Είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα βρέθούμε σε κάποιο από τα επόμενα meetings.

To Cult είναι το καφέ στο δρόμο που είναι και το ταχυδρομείο στο πάρκο-πλατεία ελευθερίας (επί της Λεωφ.Πεντέλης).

----------


## v.t.b.

Οοοοοουυυυυπς!!!!

Μαλλον τελικά όντως η πολύ δουλεια μας έχει φυράνει ...

Σου στέλνω με PM καποια contact info μου έτσι ώστε αν κάποια στιγμή (έως ότου ο Γιώργος τα κάνει post) θέλεις μια γρήγορη ενημέρωση του τι είπαμε την Κυριακή.

Λογικά πάντως (με βάση την διεύθινση του) ο stardust δεν πρέπει να πέυτει στο κέντρο της Πεντέλης εκτός αν τον έπιασε η (προ διετίας περιπου) "αναβάθμιση" του δικτύου διανομής στην περιοχή...

----------


## stardust

Καλησπέρα.Θα ήθελα να προτείνω κάποιες προυποθέσεις και πρότασεις για τους μελλοντικούς clients που θα συνδεθούν στους κόμβους των Βριλησσίων.Δεν θα τους εφαρμόσω μέχρι να συμφωνήσετε όλοι.

*Στους 2 κόμβους των Βριλησσίων που δέχονται καινούριους clients απαγορεύεται ρητά να ξεπερνούν τα όρια της συνολικής τους εκπομπής
που είναι 20 db.*
Μια απόκλιση 2 db δε θα δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα,όχι όμως παραπάνω.Και τώρα θα με ρωτήσετε γιατί?Οι clients θα δημιουργούν θόρυβο μεταξύ τους,ο πιο ισχυρός θα πατάει τον λιγότερο ισχυρό κ.ο.κ.Αυτή τη στιγμή θέλω να διασφαλίσω τα links και των ήδη υπάρχοντων και των μελλοντικών.Σε 6 μήνες από τώρα εαν δε εφαρμοστεί ρητά αυτός ο κανόνας τότε όλοι θα χάσουμε και αυτό είναι κρίμα.Πιο πρακτικά προτείνω CISCO καρτούλες 340 k 350 που έχουν ρυθμιζόμενη ισχύ και καλή ευαισθησία.Απορίπτω της netgear ειδίκα αυτούς που έχουν Windows.

Την επόμενη βδομάδα θα κάνω αίτηση για DSL.Θα ήθελα απλά να ξέρω για το ποιοί ενδιαφέρονται να έχουν δικό τους κομμάτι bandwidth και πόσα λεφτά είναι διατεθιμένοι να δώσουν.Αναλόγως την ζήτηση θα υπάρχει και ανάλογη προσφορά.

----------


## v.t.b.

Να *τονίσω* πως το παραπάνω ιδικά για την ισχύ εκπομπής συζητίθικε εκτενός στην συνάντιση (με πολύ κόσμο ειναι η αλήθεια) στην cult την προηγούμενη κυριακή και στην συνάντιση υπήρξε απόλιτη ομοφωνία, σκοπεύω να την ακολουθήσω στο πλαίσιο που είπε και ο Stardust. Να πώ ακόμα πως με το σκεπτικό αυτό υπάρχουν διαθέσιμες 4 cisco PCI 342 κάρτες από την ομαδική, όποιος από την περιοχή θέλει στέλνει PM. Σχετικά με την adsl να πώ πως κάτι αντιστiχο θα γίνει και στον κόμβο nikolas, απλά λόγο της ελειψης χρόνου που υπάρχει δεν έχω/ουμε ολοκληρώσει την ερευνα αγοράς, Γιάννη άμα έχεις τύποτα στοιχεία διαθέσιμα, (οπότε η αγορά είσως παει λίγο ποιο πήσω στον χρόνο από του Γιάννη) . Ακόμα γιαν να υπάρχει ένα σχετικό failover (θέμα συζήτισης Stardust/Racer και μεγάλη οικονομία !!!) θα πρότεινα να προχωρήσουμε λύγο ποιό έντονα την συμετοχή στο σχήμα των proxy που έχει προτύνει ο Ocean, η δική μου διαθεση για συμετοχή ειναι δεδομένη.

Αυτά για τώρα ...

Βαγγέλης[/b]

----------


## Syrigx

Γεια σας παιδια!
Να υποθεσω οτι αυτα που γραφει ο stardust και ο Βαγγελης ειναι τρελη σποντα για μενα?Οπως και να εχει εχετε απολυτο δικιο και ο Βαγγελης γνωριζει οτι ηδη αισθανομαι τυψεις για τη μαλακια που πηγα και αγορασα...Τελως παντων ακομα δεν ειμαι ετοιμος οποτε προς το παρον δεν δημιουργω προβλημα.Εννοειται οτι αν ετοιμαστω και δημιουργω προβλημα σταματαω χωρις δευτερη σκεψη γιατι σεβομαι τους υπολοιπους.Ισως η ρυθμιση ισχυος που κανει η καρτα μου να μπορει να ριξει την ισχυ στα 20 db αλλα το κοβω χλωμο.Ελπιζω να βρεθει μια διαταξη που να παρεμβαλεται μεταξυ client και κεραιας και να δινει τη δυνατοτητα για μειωση ισχυος.Οποιος γνωριζει κατι τετοιο παρακαλω να με ενημερωσει που μπορω να το βρω.Αν δεν βρεθει κατι τετοιο θα προσπαθησω να πουλησω τον client και να αγορασω μια απο τις cisco του Βαγγελη.
Ελπιζω να γνωρισω και τους υπολοιπους συντομα και να τα πουμε απο κοντα.

----------


## racer

Ισος να είναι και πολλά τα 20db για τους clients με τον τρόπο που το έχουμε στήσει τώρα. Κοινος συμφωνώ απολυτα ::

----------


## ablaz3r

@ Syrigx
Όχι, δεν είναι σπόντα για σένα! Αλλά είναι για πολλούς άλλους  ::  Όχι πλάκα κάνω, αλλά επειδή μέσα σε 1 μήνα αυξήθηκε κατά 8 db ο θόρυβος στα Βριλήσσια, αναγκαστήκαμε να προχωρήσουμε σε αυτό το μέτρο.
Τι κάρτα έχεις? Σε windows η μόνες κάρτες που έχουν ρυθμιζόμενη ισχύ εκπομπής είναι οι cisco. Μπορείς να μειώσεις την ισχύ εκπομπής σου μόνο αν αυξήσεις πολύ τις απώλειες που έχεις. Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει αν βάλεις καλώδιο με μεγάλες απώλειες - μόνο που με αυτόν τον τρόπο θα χάνεις και στην λήψη... Βέβαια αν είσαι πολύ κοντά στον κόμβο που θές να συνδεθείς, αυτό δεν θα είναι πρόβλημα.

Επίσης καλό θα ήταν να προτιμήσεις (αν δεν έχει πάρει ακόμα) μία κεραία pacific wireless (η ακόμα καλύτερα πίατο) αντί της πιο φτηνής και "κακής" stella.

----------


## Syrigx

@ ablaz3r
Δεν εχω καρτα pci.Εχω εναν client,για την ακριβεια αντιστοιχο της senao 2511,ο οποιος βγαζει 20 και 23db(100 + 200 mw).Αυτο σε συνδυασμο με την Pacific Wireless των 19 db που εχω και αν υπολογισουμε και 2 db απωλειες απο καλωδια μας δινει 37-40 db,το οποιο ειναι υπερβολικο.Ηρθε ο Βαγγελης σπιτι μου(να'ναι καλα το παιδι) και ειδαμε οτι πιθανον γινεται μια μειωση ισχυος απο windows αλλα δεν ξερουμε ποσο.Το να αυξησω τις απωλειες με καλωδιο ή με μια διαταξη με αντιστασεις θα μου κοψει απο την ληψη.Θα προτιμησω να την πουλησω αν ειναι ετσι.Οπως μου ειπε ο Βαγγελης αν βρουμε μια διαταξη που κανει καλο διαχωρισμο σηματος και ριχνει και την ισχυ εκπομπης θα ηταν η καλυτερη λυση για μενα.Απο το Νικολα που θελω να συνδεθω ειμαι γυρω στα 1200 μετρα.
Ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση.

----------


## lambrosk

> Να *τονίσω* υπάρχουν διαθέσιμες 4 cisco PCI 342 κάρτες από την ομαδική, όποιος από την περιοχή θέλει στέλνει PM. Βαγγέλης[/b]


Βαγγέλη πες μου αν πουλάς καμία απο τις παραπάνω γιατί με ενδιαφέρει .
Με στεφ θα μιλήσουμε όταν με το καλό επιστρέψει ο Κώστας (ο ενδιάμεσος ) για να κάνουμε και τις μετρήσεις μας ... Εγω απο εξοπλισμό ήδη είμαι σε καλό επίπεδο , τα feeders περιμένω μέχρι 10Δεκ .
Θα δεις και στο post Χολαργός<->Ν.Ψυχικο<->Χαλάνδρι που έχω ανεβάσει φωτό...εξοπλισμού!  ::

----------


## v.t.b.

Καλυσπέρα σε όλους,
Να πώ ένα δύο πράγματα και εγώ:
1. Το link ocean<->xtreme έχει καποιο πρόβλημα, ίδιος ο κόμβος extreme ή επειδή καποιο link δεν "παίζει" σωστά τα flaps τσακίζουν το routing ;;
Από ότι μού είπε ο Stardust max 15 Δεκέμβρη το περιβόητο (ποια) link θα πρέπει να έχει τελειώσει,(Γιάννη όλλα Ο.Κ. με τον Router??)

2. Το AP που έχει ο syrigx δεν είναι ότι χειρότερο, σχετικά με την μείωση ισχύος δεν προλαβα να βρώ κάτι, τι συμένη δηλαδή η μείωση υσχίος με βάση την πυκνότητα AP που κάνει, αν κάποιος έχει avaya και ξέρει ...

3. Λάμπρο οι κάρτες αγοράστηκαν από μένα με το εξείς λογική:
Επειδή έχουμε ίδη ένα μικρό θέμα με τον θόρυβο στην περιοχή, και θα πρέπει να υπαρξουν διορθωτικές κινήσεις, σωστή οργάνωση των νέων clients κλπ κλπ. Δέσμευσα ένα κεφάλαιο για την δημειουργία μιας "κάβας" από εξοπλισμό για την κάλυπση σε πρώτη φάση των αναγκών της περιοχής και σε "δεύτερο χρονο" τις υπόλιπες ανάγκες που παρουσιάζονται.
Συμπέρασμα: Αν η ανάγκη είναι άμεση και δεν υπάρχουν διαθέσημες κάρτες (π.χ. στον dti) τότε να δώ τι μπορώ να οργανόσω ...
Σκοπεύω αυτό το κεφάλαιο να το διατηρίσω σε awmn σκοπούς τέτιας μορφής, που σημένει ότι με λίγη οργάνωση θα μπορούμε να έχουμε/βγάλουμε μια άκρη. Ακόμα αν ενδιαφέρεσε όταν έρθει η ώρα (μετά τις 13 Δεκ.) μπορώ να σου δόσω/δανίσω το DWL-2000 για να δοκυμάσεις...

Ξέχασα κάτι ?

Η απάντηση είναι ναι  ::  
4. Πρέπει να βάλουμε σε ποιο γρήγορους ρυθμούς το "Ανατολικό BackBone" (τυτλάρα έεεεε;;; ::  
Άντε καληνύχτα ....

----------


## mayhem

Παιδες καλημερα,ξερω καιρο εχω να κανω post,διαβασα αρκετες σελιδες μεχρι να φτασω εδω,μεσα για το meeting.
To ενδεχομενο mailing list να το σκεφτουμε 2 και 3 φορες,ακουγεται καλο στην αρχη,αλλα μαλλον διπλη δουλεια ειναι ασε που εχεις και σκηνικα σαν αυτα που αναφερει ο v.t.b

O v.t.b δεν εχει αδικο για τα windoze,η microsoft φτιαχνει καλα ποντικια και τιποτα παραπανω.Windows αφηνεις στο δισκο σου αμα δεν εχεις λεφτα για να παρεις Xbox(και εγω δεν εχω)Ασε που ειναι κοινο μυστικο οτι αν σκοπευεις να στησεις ενα οποιοδηποτε server σε windoze (γινεται αυτο???) μονο τρεχαματα θα εχεις.Πολλοι εδω μεσα ειναι χομπιστες και το σεβομαι αυτο,δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενοι να σκεφτονται και να δρουν σαν admins,αλλα το σωστο να λεγεται.  ::  Τεσπα,τιποτα προσωπικο με κανεναν,μια φιλικη παρεμβαση ετσι ,"Just for kicks" που λενε.Αντε πολλα ειπα ειναι και αργα και η τενοντιτιδα με εχει σακατεψει,ωρα να πεταξω το Logitech με ενα ποντικι της Micro$oft.Θα τα πουμε στο meeting.  ::   ::

----------


## cirrus

> Καιρός να μάθει πως βάζουν ελληνικά στο linux......


Αντε ας γραψω και εγω για πρωτη και τελευταια φορα ελληνικα με ελληνικους χαρακτηρες.

Ξερω να βαζω ελληνικα στο linux (Αν και εχω ενα προβλημα με τους τονους). Το προβλημα ειναι οτι απλα ειμαι γυρω στα 7 χρονια αγγλια, και λογικο ειναι να τα εχω ξεχασει τα ελληνικα. Ποτε μα ποτε δεν υπηρχε καμια απολυτως αναγκη να γραψω κατι στα ελληνικα. Πιο ευκολο ειναι να τα γραψω στα αγγλικα. 

Thanks racer για το support :: 

Απο εδω και εμπρος θα απανταω σε post μονο με PM για να γραφω με greeklish και να μην δυσαρεστω κανεναν (Οχι οτι κανω και πολλα post).

So see you guys at the meeting.

----------


## v.t.b.

Καλά λοιπόν ας μπώ και εγώ στον χορό  :: 

δύο για μένα ...

Ακόμα να γίνει μια αποτίμιση της χθεσινής μέρας ?

Σχετικά τώρα με Services:

DNS: Γιάννη μετά το link με nikolas να κλείσουμε και αυτό.
Mail: awmn wide όσοι θέλουν παίζει.
WWW/FTP: Κατά τα γνωστά.
Jabber: Ανακείνωση από αύριο.
MRTG/RRD αν θέλουμε κατι ποιο γενικό/μαζεμένο. 
Ξεχνάω κάτι ?

----------


## lambrosk

Είμαι ανοικτός στην ομαδική αλλά όχι με προτεραιότητα διοτι έχω τώρα feeders να κάνω την δουλειά μου, απλώς θα τα αλλάξω στο μέλλον βάζοντας του Στέλιου...

----------


## v.t.b.

Καλυσπέρα  :: 

Αυτήν την στιγμή στο ΑΠ του Νικόλα βλέπω ένα με δύο dhcp clients ( κατα cisco πάντα) που δεν τους ξέρω  ::  Καλό θα είναι όταν γίνεται ένα σταθερο link με τον κόμβο να μου στέλνεται ένα PM για καθαρά διαχειριστικούς λόγους (και τίποτα άλλο) και να περνάει σε σταθερά IP's ώστε να υπάρχει μια καλύτερη κάλυπση των αναγκών.

Αυτά, πάω για squid ...

----------


## cirrus

> Αυτήν την στιγμή στο ΑΠ του Νικόλα βλέπω ένα με δύο dhcp clients ( κατα cisco πάντα) που δεν τους ξέρω  Καλό θα είναι όταν γίνεται ένα σταθερο link με τον κόμβο να μου στέλνεται ένα PM για καθαρά διαχειριστικούς λόγους (και τίποτα άλλο) και να περνάει σε σταθερά IP's ώστε να υπάρχει μια καλύτερη κάλυπση των αναγκών.


Εγω ειμαι, αγορασα AP επιτελους. Οταν fixαρω το link, θα σου στειλω PM.
Thanks
Γιαννης

----------


## lambrosk

Σήμερα και αυριο θα κάνω εργασίες για το σήκωμα του πύργου...
Θα χρειαστώ πιθανότατα βοήθεια την Κυριακή για το στήσιμο του linuxοPC!
Όποιος είναι ελεύθερος το λέει για να έρθει... ::  κερνάω όλα τα σχετικά φαγώσιμα και βρωσιμα που θα μπορέσει να καταναλώσει κατα την παραμονή του....  ::  
ήδη δοκίμασα το debian σε Vmware και μπορώ να πώ ότι έχει ...ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ... απο RedHat που είχα ΚΑΛΟΜΑΘΕΙ και συνηθήσει!

----------


## v.t.b.

Καλα και κακά!! Νεα για τα Βριλήσσια.
Ξεκινάμε με τα κακά:
Το Προβλημα με Νικολας<->Ocean Λύθηκε, ήταν θέμα router, με ένα καλό reboot έστρωσε [0].

Εγώ δίχνω να στρόνω μετά την γρίπη ...

Το link stardust<->nikolas θέλει δουλίτσα για να τελειώσει (σκέτο γιοφύρη της άρτας γίναμε ...)


Προτήνω των φότων να βρεθούμε μιας και διακρίνω μια μικρή χαλάρωση, την γνωστή ... που παρατηρίτε και στισ υπόλυπες ... περιφέριες.

[0] Έχω μια μικρή υποψία του τι μπορεί να βοήθησε, αλλά δεν είμαι απόλυτα βέβαιος ...

----------


## lambrosk

> Το link stardust<->nikolas θέλει δουλίτσα για να τελειώσει (σκέτο γιοφύρη της άρτας γίναμε ...)


Τον βλέπω και εγώ τον stardust...  ::  
Μάλλον απο Δευτέρα έρχεται καλώδιο και θα χρειαστώ την βοήθεια σου φίλε μου... 
Να κάνουμε τα scan μας...

----------


## stardust

Tο link που περιμέναμε τόσο καιρο,(το καταραμενο) *ΕΓΙΝΕ* μετά από 1 δικό μου καμμένο d-link και 1,5 d-link του vtb.
Τα Βριλήσσια *Ενώθηκαν* επιτέλους.

Όποιος σκεφτεί κακό πράγμα για αυτο το link φωτιά θα πέσει να τον κάψει.

----------


## racer

Φότο απ την ταράτσα του ocean εδώ

Φότο απ την προσπάθεια εγκατάστασης στου GGEORGAN εδώ

(οχι δέν είμαι καλός με το PSP)

----------


## dti

> Φότο απ την προσπάθεια εγκατάστασης στου GGEORGAN εδώ


Να υποθέσουμε οτι η έδρα του Συλλόγου είναι πλέον ασύρματα συνδεδεμένη με το δίκτυο;  ::

----------


## racer

Εχμ, όχι ακριβός, ήχαμε ενα μικρό προβληματάκι με το PoE αλλα ο v.t.b. επιφυλάσσετε! :: 

Πάντος όπως βλέπετε την προσέξαμε την έδρα μας ε! ::

----------


## racer

Πολύ ωραία, είσαι σε τέλειο σημέιο μιας και λέγαμε να βάλουμε το πιάτο λίγο πιο πέρα απο τον κύριο ιστό με τις grid για λιγότερες παρεμβολές. Εάν γίνει αυτό και με βάση το βελάκι του πού είσαι δέν θα μας ενοχλεί καθόλου το ψηλότερο κτήριο που είναι μπροστά :: 

Και μιας και ανοίξαμε κουβέντα, Νίκο (ablazer) για πες μου, σε βλέπω καλά?Χρειάζεσε ένα BB link κι εσύ νομίζω ::   ::

----------


## v.t.b.

Ταρατατζουμ .....

με λίγη βοήθεια (από την θεά τύχη!!!) το link nikolas<->ocean δουλέβει και πάλι!!!!

----------


## ablaz3r

Ηλία, αν θυμάμαι καλά, παλιότερα που είχαμε κάνει ένα πρόχειρο scan, πρέπει να είχαμε πιάσει σήμα, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι λεπτομέρειες. Όποτε θες ξαναδοκιμάζουμε... Έτσι κ αλλιώς από την άλλη βδομάδα (αν όλα πάνε καλά) θα γίνει το link μου με τον hdkiller, και θα χρειαστώ άμεσα ένα κατευθυντικό link ή με εσένα η με τον Νικόλα, γιατί θα πέσει πολύ traffic κ τότε θα πρέπει να έχω την Omni του Stardust για αποκλειστική χρήση  ::

----------


## v.t.b.

Το link nikolas<->ocean έχει πέσει πάλι (μονιμα) από τις 5 παρά, το πρόβλημα δεν το έχω εντοπίσει πλήρως ακόμα ...

Από την μεριά του nikolas το linksys βρίσκει το AP του ocean με rssi 30%(η απώλεια 5-7% λόγο του καιρού είναι αποδεκτή). Όταν από την άλλη γυρίσει από client σε AP λειτουργία το linksys στην μεριά του ocean δεν το "βλέπει". Ελπίζω να έχει φύγει απλά καμια κεραια λίγο και να μην έχει μουσκέψει κάτι (ή να εχει πάθει ζημια κανα καλώδιο). Από την μεριά του nikola θα γίνει "επίσκεψη" στην κεραία αύριο απόγευμα (ελπίζω να είναι καλός ο καιρός ...)

Τεσ' πα ακούω ιδέες ...
Αυτή την στιγμή και λόγο της διαβολικής σύμπτοσης για το down του link sam<->achille εκτός awmn βρίσκονται τα δικτυα:

10.21.122.0/24
10.47.130.64/255.255.255.248
10.49.121.80/255.255.255.248
10.49.121.88/255.255.255.248
10.21.120.0/24
10.14.141.0/24
10.14.143.96/255.255.255.240
10.49.121.64/255.255.255.240
10.14.143.112/255.255.255.240
10.14.143.0/255.255.255.192
10.14.142.0/255.255.255.192

Αυτά ...
.*νύκτα


--------------------------------------
Κάτι πολύ περίεργο (ή κακό ) συμβαίνει με το που τους άλαξα κανάλι ανέβηκε ... για να δουμε, και μερικα pings:

--- 10.21.120.78 ping statistics ---
40 packets transmitted, 40 received, 0% loss, time 39388ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 2.625/7.383/17.689/4.208 ms

----------


## v.t.b.

Καιρός πέρασε πριν το τελευταίο post ...

Λοιπόν στο: http://www.vtb.awmn:11371 (παμε με ένα www browser...) Υπαρχει pgp key server (ακομα unconnected με το γενικο ring των public servers)

Στο http://apt-proxy.vtb.awmn:9999 λειτουργεί apt-proxy με τα εξείς repositories (δεχομε προτάσεις για προσθήκες ):

/debian όπoυ είναι τα debian pools για το distro
/debian-non-US (ομοίως άλλα για τα non-US)
/marillat Το repository με τα unofficial packages του γνωστού (στους debianades τουλ. ) marillat με πακέτα όπως ο mplayer, transcode, acrobat reader κλπ.

Παραδήγματα: (/etc/apt/sources.list αρχείο)

deb http://apt-proxy.vtb.awmn:9999/debian stable main contrib non-free
deb http://apt-proxy.vtb.awmn:9999/marillat stable main
deb-src http://apt-proxy.vtb.awmn:9999/debian/ stable main non-free contrib

deb http://apt-proxy.vtb.awmn:9999/debian testing main contrib non-free
deb http://apt-proxy.vtb.awmn:9999/marillat testing main
deb-src http://apt-proxy.vtb.awmn:9999/debian/ testing main non-free contrib

deb http://apt-proxy.vtb.awmn:9999/debian unstable main contrib non-free
deb http://apt-proxy.vtb.awmn:9999/marillat unstable main
deb-src http://apt-proxy.vtb.awmn:9999/debian/ unstable main non-free contrib

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Πεμ Ιαν 15 22:55:34 EET 2004

Συνάντηση: λοιπόν προτείνο να γίνει σαββάτο ή κυριακή απόγευμα.

----------


## lambrosk

Εγω θα προσπαθήσω απο νωρίς το πρωί να στήσω με τον πατέρα μου με καλές βάσεις μόνιμα τον πύργο ....
Ευελπιστώ το μεσημεράκι η μηχανοκατασκευαστικές διαδικασίες και τρύπες να έχουν τελειώσει και να μπορώ να κάνω ρυθμίσεις και δοκιμές κατα συνέπεια για meeting είμαι μεσημεράκι μέχρι τις 20.00 ελεύθερος Σάββατο...
_edited:_
*και Κυριακή full time...
Μίλησα με bliz ενδέχεται αν τον βλέπω να είναι το 2ο BB link ώστε να σπάσουμε την απόσταση του link Achille<->bliz στην μέση με ενδιάμεσο εμένα...
Πως σας φαίνεται;*

----------


## v.t.b.

Εδώ και λίγη ώρα εμφανίζονται στον router του nikola πολλά "μικρά" σχετικά connections από το 10.21.122.22 προς διευ8ίνσεις που ανίκουν ουσιαστικά στο adsl provider της time warner ... Ελπίζω να μην είναι κανα ill configured p2p client.
edited:
Δισκλαιμερ: "Προσωπική μου άποψη" 
Προτημώ τα links με μεγάλη αξιοπιστία και μικρή απόσταση άρα αρχικά είμαι σύμφονος.
όμως είμαι και της άποπσης ότι Αχιλέας ήδη τραβάει μεγάλο μέρος του traffic *(άρα υπάρχει ένα single point of failure[/size* ) οπότε πέρα από αυτό το link (αν καταλαβα καλά είναι 
*bliz<->lamprosk <-> achille* θεορώ απαρέτητα την δημειουργία των links ocean<->lamprosk και με την χρήση του χώρου(ιστού) του Λάμπρου (σαν κομβικό σημειο) την *ποιο* ενεργή προώθηση (άμα σταθεροποιηθούν τα πραματα και μέσω του συλλόγου) του "άξονα" βορρά - Νότου από την ανατολική μεριά ( ουσιαστικά παραληλλα της μεσογίων) όστε να δημειουργηθούν και εύκολα προσβάσιμα σημεια εισόδου για τουσ ανατολικότερους  ::

----------


## dti

Κατ΄αρχήν είναι καλό να σπάσει ένα τόσο μακρινό link όσο αυτό μεταξύ bliz-achille, εφόσον υπάρξει άλλο link που θα λειτουργεί πιο γρήγορα, με λιγότερα downtimes και κυρίως μέσα στο επιτρεπτά όρια, με δεδομένο το θόρυβο στην περιοχή.

Οι των Βριλισίων θα επωφεληθούν από το υπό λειτουργία νέο link ablaz3r-hdKiLLer αλλά και από το σχεδιαζόμενο μεταξύ ocean-lambrosk.
Στην περιοχή του Χαλανδρίου έχουν βρεθεί 2-3 ακόμη νέοι υπό κατασκευή κόμβοι που μπορούν να βοηθήσουν μελλοντικά στη δημιουργία και άλλων εναλλακτικών διαδρομών. 
Τέλος, με δεδομένο τον φόρτο που έχει ο κόμβος του bliz, ίσως πρέπει να ξαναδούμε την περίπτωση του πατρικού του blk που είναι σχετικά κοντά στον bliz με καλή θέα και θα μπορούσε να αποτελέσει εναλλακτική λύση σε συνδυασμό με τους κόμβους Mernion στου Παπάγου, Mercedon στο Χολαργό και atzo στο Ν. Ψυχικό.

----------


## lambrosk

Πιστεύω ότι επειδή προς βορρά έχω πολύ καλή οπτική σε αντίθεση με τα άλλα σημεία που έχω μερικά περάσματα...
θα έλεγε; "θεωρητικά" μια μικρή sector (12db λέω για να μην υπάρχει θόρυβος) προς Βορρά που έχω γωνία να καλύψω ώστε να χτυπάνε Achille , Ocean klp και τα πιάτα να τα εστιάσω προς τα περάσματά μου μήπως καταφέρω τίποτα καλύτερο;
Η απορία μου είναι η εξής σύμφωνα με το παραπάνω :
Θα υπάρχει καλό σήμα σε απόσταση 3-4κμ με απο την μια μεριά sector και απο την άλλη dish?

----------


## v.t.b.

Καλλό σήμα θα υπάρχει αλλά είναι λαθος να γινονται backbone links με shared μέσο, καλλό είναι να εχουν όσο το δυνατον ποιο dedicaded bandwidth. 

Σ.Σ: τα 12db είναι πολλά για μια sector.
Άσε που η sector θα βγει ακριβότερη από τα πιατάκια π.χ.

----------


## lambrosk

oκ
Βεβαια δεν εννοώ και εγώ οτι απο αυτήν την sector θα υποδέχομαι και clients... θα την βάλω για αυτούς τους δυο...
Βλέπουμε και στην πράξη ....
ΟΡΕΞΗ για δοκιμές υπάρχει ΜΠΟΛΙΚΗ και ΩΡΑ θα ψάξουμε να βρούμε!  ::

----------


## v.t.b.

Σύμφωνοι  :: 
Απλά αν πούμε 2 ap's(ακόμα και τα #$%^$#^ δλινκ) για τα λινκ, με τα κουτακια τους/ΠΟΕ για outdoor χρήση 
2 πιατο-feeder και το μπόλικο utp δεν ποιάνουν ούτε κατα διανια το κόστος μιας sector άσε που γλητόνεις το άπηρο lmr/wbc -400

----------


## lambrosk

Θα τα δούμε όλα επι τάπητος!
Κάτσε να σηκώσω και να σταθεροποιήσω τον πύργο το Σάββατο(κάντε όλοι μαζί προσευχές,βουντού κλπ...  ::  )
Και ελάτε σπίτι να δούμε τον εξοπλισμό την θέση και τις δυνατότητες που διαθέτει η αφεντομουτσουνάρα μου ώστε να βγάλουμε τα καλύτερα δυνατά αποτελέσματα...  ::

----------


## ocean

Εγω δεν μπορώ αύριο, αλλα:

1.Εχω ηδη στα χέρια μου το feeder που είχα παραγγέιλει απο την ομαδική
2.Απο μέρα σε μέρα θα έχω το cisco 341 AP (απο την άλλη ομαδική)
3.Θα μου λείπει μονο ενα πιατάκι, και κατασκευή στεγανού κουτιού για το link με lambrosk
τα οποία θα φιάξω σύντομα.

----------


## lambrosk

Ηλία,



> Απο μέρα σε μέρα θα έχω το cisco 341 AP (απο την άλλη ομαδική)


Aν μου το έλεγες θα στο έφερνα εγώ όταν πήγα και πήρα το δικό μου...



> κατασκευή στεγανού κουτιού για το link με lambrosk
> τα οποία θα φιάξω σύντομα


Πές μου γιατί θα χρειαστώ και εγώ μια ίδια για το 341AP αμα είναι να τα πάρουμε και να τα φτιάξουμε παρέα...  ::

----------


## v.t.b.

Επειδή δεν βλέπω posts σχετικα με το ενδεχόμενο meeting και επιδή θα γίνει για όλλους (ακους Syrigx ???) ή θα πρέπει να γίνει κυριακή απόγευμα (αρα έχουμε και περισοτερο χρόνο για προετημασια και μάζωξη ατόμων ) ή σαββάτο νωρίτερα καθόλου καλή γνώμη για μένα.

Τελικά τι κάνουμε ;;;

----------


## ablaz3r

Παρακαλώ θαυμάστε εδώ...
http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5149
Ελπίζω την επόμενη φορά που θα μας ζητήσει κάποιος άσχετος να τιν βοηθήσουμε συνδεθεί στο δίκτυο να είμαστε πιο επιφυλακτικοί!

----------


## v.t.b.

Καταρχην να καλοσορίσω τον Μηνά στην παρέα (ναι αυτό πιστεύω και θέλω από το awmn) και να συμπληρόσω τον Δαμιανό αν μας είχες δώσει από την αρχή το nodeid θα μπορούσαμε να είμαστε ποιo άμεσα χρήσιμοι ... οστόσo και μετά από κάποιες φρέσκες εξελίξεις πρέπει να είμαστε ποιό προσεκτικοι ...

Το καλύτερο θα είταν να είχες έρθει στο ... meeting ( δεν θα το πω γιατι θα μου πουν οτι κάνω προεκλογικο γλύψιμο ... ).

Από εκεί και πέρα να σου πώ πως το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να κάνεις register στην nodedb και για δική σου ευκολία (έστω και αν κάποια στοιχεία δεν είναι απολύτος σωστά θα μπορείς να βρείς του κοντινότερους σε εσένα κόμβους), γενικά τα contact points για βριλήσσια είναι: stardust/ablaz3r,ocean/racer kai v.t.b./nikolas.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ας γυρίσουμε λίγο τώρα και στα εν οίκο (κάποιος πρέπει να γράψει και αποτέλεσμα):

Θέματα που συζητίθικαν - Αποφασεις που πάρθηκαν.

Α. BackBone

1. Η επίσπευση και δραστηριοποίηση σχετικά με το link ocean <-> lamprosk αλλά και σχετικά με τον κόμβο του lamprosk για τις δοκιμές του σχετικά με το θέμα bliz <-> lamprosk <-> achille (το οποίο από ότι έχω καταλάβει έχει την σύμφωνη γνώμη όλων).

Μέσα στον επόμενο μήνα:

2. Η δημειουργία του bb link nikolas<->ablaz3r με σκοπό την αναβάθμιση του node ablaz3r σε κόμβο τύπου Βχ (περισσότερες λεπτομέριες ας κάνει post ο Νίκος ) για την συμετοχή σε προσπάθεια βελτίωσης/επέκτασης του backBone.

3. Δεδομένου ότι ο μεγαλίτερος όγκος των services (από όσα έχουν συμφωνιθεί μεταξύ nikolas/stardust) θα τρέχει στο node vtb (#1576) θα γίνει ένα κατευθηντικό με εμένα για να αποσυμφορίσουμε την sector.

Clients:

Αυτή την στιγμή η κατάσταση με τα clients στα Βριλίσσια έχει ως εξείς:

Ο stardust είναι πλήρεις, "έκλησε", με οκτώ clients και αν δεν θέλει να έχει σοβαρή μείωση της ποιότητας.

Στο node nikolas αυτή την στιγμή υπάρχουν τρείς clients (hobbit.vtb.syrigx) μέ 2 ακόμα στην γωνία. Δεδομένης της απομάκρινσης μου από την sector (σε λογικό χρόνο ) ελευθερόνεται μία ακόμα θέση.

Στο δια ταύτα τώρα. Άμεσα θα υπάρξει μια προσπάθεια για την ορθολογιστική μεταφορά clients μεταξύ των κόμβων (καλά ντε stardust-> nikolas ουσιαστικά ) για την μετρίαση του φαινομένου της συμφόρισης.

Ακόμα κρίνεται σκόπιμη η διμιουργία ενός τουλάχιστων ( η ύπαρξη δύο AP με μικρού ανήγματος sector και χαμηλώτερη ισχή εκπομπής είσος είναι καλύτερη λύση ) ακόμα AP που να καλίπτει/συμπλιρώνει κατα κύριο λόγο τα Βριλλισσια και επιπλέον τμήμα του Πολίδροσου ή του γέρακα ( Αν μπεί κάποια omni για την συμπίεση του κόστους ... γιακ ... ).

-----------------------------------------

Να πώ ακόμα για τα κατευθηντικά links του node nikolas:

Το λινκ ocean <->nikolas από την μεριά του nikola θα γυρίσει σε feeder/πιάτο hdkiller/steliou αν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα τέτια πιατάκα (και δεν έχουμε υπερκαλίψει την παραγωγή ) και την διαθεσιμότιτα βέβαια του άλλου άκρου  ::  για κάτι τέτιο, θα πρότεινα αυτό το κρίσιμο και ουσιαστικό link. Κάτι αντίστιχο θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω και πρως stardust ( εξαρτάτε από την διάθεση του ιστού). Τα links nikolas<->ablaz3r καί nikolas<->vtb λόγο απόστασης και φυσικών περιορισμών αντίστηχα θα βασιστούν σε υπάρχουσες grid (στο link με ablaz3r πάντως θα δοκιμαστεί).
Με αυτά τα if, που αναλύθικαν παραπάνω, και ένα local για services όπως trasparent proxy κλπ μένει χόρος για άλλα ένα με δύο (πού χλομά) κεραίες.

Νομίζω πως είπα αρκετα ...  ::  
Ότι ξέχασα ας με συμπλιρόσεται  :: 
Για services δεν ξεχασα απλά δεν είπαμε (προλάβαμε) τίποτα.

----------


## ablaz3r

Χαίρετε! Η γρίπη με έβγαλε νοκ-άουτ αλλά αυτό δεν με εμποδίζει να κάνω σχέδια για το link μου με hdkiller! Το λινκ θα σηκωθεί μέσα στο Σαββατοκύριακο ότι κ να γίνει  ::  Όπως είπα έχω πρόβλημα με την βάση... Ξέρετε που πουλάνε βάσεις για πιάτα? Αν δεν βρούμε κάποια αξιοπρεπή βάση θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω τη υπάρχουσα και να γυρίσω το feeder 30 μοίρες, όπως πρότεινε ο Στέλιος, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα δουλέψει καλά λόγο του ιδιαίτερα προβληματικού σημείου που πρέπει να τοποθετηθεί....
Α! Μήπως έχει κανείς κρουστικό τρυπάνι? Πρέπει να τρυπήσουμε κολόνα, οπότε το απλό μου black&decker μάλλον δεν θα κάνει δουλειά.

----------


## v.t.b.

Να ενημερόσω πως από το μεσημέρι έχει χαθει ουσιαστικά η επεικυνωνία με το κόμβο nikolas, client access. Με βάση τα δεδομένα μίαζει να έχει κολήσει το {m,c}isco Ap η κάτι να έχει πάθει η sector πράμα δύσκολο μιας και κάποιος θα γκρίνιαζε για το θορυβο ... (4m παλούκι να κουνιεται ή να έσπασε ...)

Ακόμα μέσα στο Σ/Κ θα υπάρξει downtime για την αναβάθμιση υλικου ...

----------


## v.t.b.

Καλημέρα  :: 
Να ενυμερόσω ότι το clients access μέσω του κόμβου nikolas από εχθές το βράδυ δουλεύει κανονικά.

Σκευτόμουν ... Με βάση τα πρόσφατα γεγονότα. Χρειαζόμαστε έναν "κανονισμό νέων πελατών", όσο άσχημος και να είναι ο τίτλος και να φροντίζουμε ώστε να γνωριζόμαστε από κοντά ;;;;

----------


## racer

Oxi  ::

----------


## ablaz3r

Καλησπέρα. Θα ήθελα να ενημερώσω, ότι χτες σήκωσα επιτέλους το πιάτο και συνδέθηκα με τον Hdkiller. Όπως βλέπετε στις φωτογραφίες έπαιξε πατέντα λόγο του πολύ δύσκολου σημείου που έπρεπε να μπει το πιάτο. Έβαλα 2 βάσεις. Η μία στον τοίχο, και η άλλη (άσπρη) συνδέθηκε πάνω στην βάση που έχει καρφωθεί στον τοίχο. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η άσπρη βάση είναι πολύ κοντή με αποτέλεσμα το πιάτο να μην βγαίνει πολύ έξω από το μπαλκόνι κ έτσι πάνω από την μισή επιφάνεια του να καλύπτεται από την κολώνα που βρίσκεται πιο μπροστά με αποτέλεσμα την κακή επίδοση του λίνκ. Αύριο κιόλας θα πάω την βάση σε έναν σιδερά να μου την μεγαλώσει, ώστε το πιάτο να βγαίνει πολύ πιο έξω. Ελπίζω από την Πέμπτη το λίνκ ναι είναι στο αέρα  ::

----------


## ablaz3r

Καλησπέρα! Από σήμερα το link ablaz3r - hdkiller είναι στον αέρα!!!  ::  Η απόσταση είναι 6,2 km και παίζουμε με 2 offset πιάτα και feeders από τον Στέλιο. Από την μεριά μου έχω μια netgear pci και ο hdkiller μια cisco 340. Το link δουλεύει σε οριζόντια πόλωση στο κανάλι 8, ενώ παίζει σταθερά στα 500 - 550 kb/sec. Δυστυχώς δεν μπορούμε ακόμα να βγούμε από το link αυτό στο υπόλοιπο awmn γιατί ο dti έχει κάτι προβλήματα με το link του με τον hdkiller, αλλά πιστεύω ότι θα λυθούν ταχύτατα. Αυτά! 

Υ.Γ. Ξέρει κανείς γιατί δεν μπορώ να δημοσιεύσω στην ενότητα "Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι"?

----------


## wiresounds

Γιατί μόνο οι moderators έχουν αυτή τη δυνατότητα. Αυτό έγινε για τα προστατευθεί αυτή η ενότητα από άσκοπα topic.

Η πρακτική είναι :

 ::  Ο χρήστης ανοίγει το topic του κόμβου του στους "Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Αθηνών - Περιοχές" ακολουθώντας το γενικότερο format που έχουν τα αντίστοιχα topics στην ενότητα "Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι". 

Π.χ. "#394 wiresounds Βύρωνας" στην επικεφαλίδα. Περιγραφή του hardware του router και των wifi, κεραίες, κανάλια, ssid και αναφορά με ποιόν γίνεται το bb link, υπηρεσίες που τρέχουν στον κόμβο, τρόπος παροχής password για πιθανή παροχή τους (ζήτηση password για ftp με pm), λοιπές εργασίες και αλλαγές που κάθε φορά γίνονται στον κόμβο.

Βέβαια όσων αφορά τις υπηρεσίες, καλύτερα να ανοίγετε σχετικό topic στην ενότητα «Υπηρεσίες» και να γίνεται αναφορά σε αυτές εκεί, για να μην τις βλέπουν αδιάκριτα μάτια.  ::  

 ::  Οι moderators παρακολουθούν την συνέπεια του χρήστη στο να κρατάει ένα καλό log του κόμβου του και έτσι ο κόμβος κερδίζει την θέση του στην ενότητα "Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι", στην οποία και μεταφέρεται.

----------


## ablaz3r

mpalkonopc:~# traceroute dti.awmn
traceroute to dti.awmn (10.37.56.249), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
1 gw-ablaz3r.hdkiller.awmn (10.29.77.65) 1.950 ms 1.566 ms 1.759 ms
2 wifi.dti.awmn (10.37.56.249) 5.958 ms 5.626 ms 10.315 ms

mpalkonopc:~# traceroute dc.awmn
traceroute to winserver.jabarlee.awmn (10.37.57.252), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
1 gw-ablaz3r.hdkiller.awmn (10.29.77.65) 1.681 ms 2.003 ms 1.637 ms
2 gw-hdkiller.dti.awmn (10.29.77.7 ::  5.404 ms 4.271 ms 19.856 ms
3 gw-dti.dermanis.awmn (10.37.56.85) 11.967 ms 20.286 ms 9.725 ms
4 gw-dermanis.jabarlee.awmn (10.37.57.65) 22.846 ms 14.224 ms 18.671 ms
5 winserver.jabarlee.awmn (10.37.57.252) 17.566 ms 31.841 ms 38.403 ms

It's Up!  ::

----------


## HdkiLLeR

Εννοείται είναι up μπρίκια κολάμε  ::   ::

----------


## v.t.b.

Λοιπον ...
Άυριο πρωί θα προσπαθίσουμε να κάνουμε τα εξέις (στον κομβο nikolas) :

Α. Πιάτο (στοχευση και setup) για την λειτουργία του link nikolas<->ablaz3r πρως αντικατάσταση του μακρινού με stardust ...

Β. Αλαγή σε πιάτο του link ocean<->nikolas (1 less stella ...) 

Γ. Μετατροπή σε backbone link της σύνδεσης του κόμβου μου ...

----------


## ekklisis

Προς μεγάλη μας ευχαρίστηση σας ανακοινώνω ότι "μάς πιάσανε" από Χαλάνδρι. Συγκεκριμμένα σε scan που έγινε από την περιοχή αμέσως μετά το Πολύδροσο, ακουγόταν το ESSID awmn-799-842. Άντε να ετοιμαζόμαστε σιγά σιγά και για εκεί!

Φωτεινή

----------


## macstar

> Λοιπον ...
> Άυριο πρωί θα προσπαθίσουμε να κάνουμε τα εξέις (στον κομβο nikolas)


Σεε γιου δεεερ σοοουυυν!


Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας - MacStar

----------


## ablaz3r

> Προς μεγάλη μας ευχαρίστηση σας ανακοινώνω ότι "μάς πιάσανε" από Χαλάνδρι. Συγκεκριμμένα σε scan που έγινε από την περιοχή αμέσως μετά το Πολύδροσο, ακουγόταν το ESSID awmn-799-842. Άντε να ετοιμαζόμαστε σιγά σιγά και για εκεί!
> Φωτεινή


Χμμμ! Αυτό σημαίνει ότι το BB link μεταξύ Ocean - Nikolas δεν έχει γυρίσει ακόμα σε οριζόντια πόλωση! Πρέπει να οργανωθούμε λίγο, ίσως να κανονίσουμε να βρεθούμε το άλλο Σαββ/κο για να ρίξουμε λίγη δουλειά, γιατί δυστυχώς, τουλάχιστον από την μεριά του Stardust το BB με Νικόλα δεν παίζει καθόλου καλά και αν δεν φτιαχτεί να παίζει σταθερά και με ταχύτητες > 600 kb/sec δεν έχει νόημα να ρίξω το link με Stardust... Οπότε προτείνω να μαζευτούμε, να φτιάξουμε τα link, και να γυρίσουμε το link Ocean - Nikolas σε οριζόντια...
Αυτά  ::  
Καληνύχτα!

----------


## v.t.b.

Λοιπον ...

Α. Επιδη πριν λιγο καιρο ειχαμε προβληματα με παρεμβολεσ στο link αυτο θα ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΕΣΩ ΟΠΟΙΟΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΔΟΚΙΜΕΣ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΕΙ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΠΡΩΤΑ (Η ΝΑ ΣΤΕΛΝΕΙ PM) ΚΑΙ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ BB LINKS . (Το γιατι ΚΡΕΜΑΕΙ ΚΟΣΜΟ δεν χρειαζεται να το πω).

Β. Το Link το επιασε λογο αντανακλασης και οχι απευθειας, η κεραια ( ο nikolas δουλεβει σαν client ) κυταει ΒΑ, ουσιαστικα παραλιλισε το με το Αστεροσκοπιο σαν ευθεια και δες οτι πισω απ τον Νικολα υπαρχει ενας τεραστιος ανακλαστιρας που λεγεται βουνο. 

Γ. Αλλαγες σε links δεν μπορουσαν να γινουν λγο καιρου και διαθεσιμοτιτας.

Δ. Στο link με stardust δεν χω παρατιρισει προβληματα (αντιθετα το βλεπω και αρκετα γρηγορο), Αν μπορουσα να εχω debug output.

Ε. Ναι να μαζευτουμε 3-4 ατομα με ορεξη για δουλεια να ανεβουμε στην κεραμοσκεπη του Νικολα[0] με εξοπλισμο camping και να μετραμε χαλαρα ... για να δουμε οτι η οριζωντια πολωση λογο των σημειων δεν θα παιξει.

ΣΤ. Τα link αυτη την στιγμη παιζουν με κακες καιρεες λογο του [0] και το link ocean<->nikolas εχει/ειχε παρεμβολες με αποτελεσμα να ρχνει την ταχυτητα του (η οποια παρολες τις καιρεες/παρεμβολες ειναι >450 kbyte ανακατευθινσει περαν της τσοντας που περναει) .

Ζ. Μην ξεχναμε τα θεματα διαθεσιμοτιτας ολων μας. 

Η. ΑΙΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ LINKS ΣΤΗΝ SECTOR ΜΕ ΑΠΟΣΤΑΣΗ >3.5Κμ θα αποριπτονται.

[0] Την κιριακη υπυρχε η διαθεση για μετατροπη καποιων link σε πιατα αλλα λογο θεματων δομικης ευσταθειας μετατεθικαν μεχρι να αγοραστουν καποια υλικα και να γινει σωστη δουλεια (οποιος θελει λεπτομεριες η να διλωσει συμετοχη για την διορθωση κτηριου/ιστου ας κανει post) . 

Σ.Σ> Και να παρω πισω το δανεικο πιατο.

----------


## ablaz3r

Λοιπόν... αύριο δίνω μάθημα (3η φορά που το δίνω - Ελπίζω να το περάσω κάποτε) και μετά θα είμαι για μια βδομάδα πιο χαλαρά, οπότε θα μπορέσω να ασχοληθώ λίγο με τα link. Αύριο το απόγευμα θα συντονίσω την Pacific στην Sector του Nikola... Οπότε όταν βρείτε και εσείς λίγο χρόνο Νικόλα-Βαγγέλη στείλτε ένα μήνυμα για να σηκώσουμε πρόχειρα το BB link και να κάνουμε τις πρώτες δοκιμές.

υ.γ. Αν κατάλαβα καλά έπαθε ζημία ο στύλος που ήταν πάνω οι κεραίες? Πίκρα... Πάντως το Σαββατοκύριακο θα έχω λίγο χρόνο αν χρειαστείτε βοήθεια με επιδιορθώσεις... Αν και από ότι άκουσα θα έχει σκατόκαιρο...  ::

----------


## v.t.b.

Αυτη τιν στιγμη εχει προβλημα η βαση της στυριξεις του στιλου γιατι καποιος κτιστης δεν εκανε οτι επρεπε αλλα του κεφαλιου του ...
ΣΚ Λιγο δυσκολο μιας και κατα 99% θα ειναι ενδον ο Νικολας και εγω γραφω Σ και δουλευω Κ (τζακποτ!!!).

Αυτη την στιγμη ειναι κατω και το link me stardust λογο @@ριζοντος δλινκ (πρεπει να εχει να κανει και με στατικο ιλεκτρισμο !!!), θα υπαρξει επεμβαση.

Νικο το link σου το καταφερες τελικα να δουλεβει με stardust ????

----------


## ocean

Bad News,

Εκανα ενα (ομολογουμένως πολύ πρόχειρο) scan απο το σπίτι μου για να δω την omni του Λάμπρου.
Αποτέλεσμα: Τζίφος !!!

Βεβαια το πιάτο ηταν πρόχειρα στημένο (επάνω σε μια βάση τηλεσκοπίου  ::   ::  ) και το scan με το site survey
mode του linksys δεν ειναι και οτι καλύτερο...

Δυστυχώς ειμαι υπερβολικά φορτωμένος στην δουλειά μεχρι και τις 18 Φεβρουαρίου και δεν προβλέπεται να κάνω
αλλες προσπάθειες μέχρι τότε (εκτός και αν ως εκ θαύματος βρεθεί χρόνος) ...

Εκείνο που μπορεί να γίνει ειναι να βγούμε στις ταράτσες εγω και ο Λάμπρος κανένα βραδάκι με flash φωτογραφικών μηχανών για να σταντάρουμε τις θέσεις μας - Λάμπρο, αν εχεις flash και μπορείς πάρε τηλ. να το κανονισουμε.

----------


## macstar

> Προσφερομε για ενα Σ/Κ σκαναρισμα ... με λαπτοπ και ΅kismet ...


Εχμ... "γράψε" και μένα σαν υποψήφιο σκαναρίζόμενο... προσφέρω μεταφορά με αυτοκίνητο που θα παίζει δυνατά όποια μουσική αγαπάς (ακόμη και από το laptop σου)... και χμμμ καφέ... γυναίκες δεν έχω... αλλά απ' ότι κατάλαβα... γι' αυτό πάμε για καφέ εμείς "εδώ πάνω"...  :: 


Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

----------


## ablaz3r

> Νικο το link σου το καταφερες τελικα να δουλεβει με stardust ????


Το Link με Stardust παίζει άριστα, όταν παίζει κ η cisco μου... Η οποία και μετά από κάτι τελευταίες δοκιμές μάλλον πρέπει να πάρω απόφαση ότι είναι στα τελευταία της... Δοκίμασα για μια στιγμή να συνδέσω το καλώδιο της pacific με την Netgear (την οποία την έχω για το λινκ με hdkiller) και εκεί που έπαιρνα με την cisco από -99 μέχρι -89 db στην καλύτερη περίπτωση από τον Stardust, έπιασα -56 db... Οπότε είναι πρόβλημα εξοπλισμού, που ανεξάρτητα αν μείνει το link με Stardust η το γυρίσουμε σε Nikola θα πρέπει να βρεθεί εξοπλισμός... Εδώ κ 2 μήνες έχω παραγγείλει 2 netgear με την ομαδική αλλά από ότι φαίνεται δεν θα τις πάρουμε ποτέ. Σήμερα πήρα σβάρνα τα μαγαζιά στη Στουρνάρη αλλά δεν βρήκα τπτ.  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Πιθανότατα Ηλία δεν με έπιασες γιατί ήδη είχα πέσει θύμα κακόβουλων πράξεων!
Θα σε ενημερώσω για να δοκιμάσουμε και με την μέθοδο του φλάς!

----------


## ablaz3r

> Προσφερω μια 340 pci


Κατ' αρχήν χίλια ευχαριστώ Βαγγέλη, με σώζεις άλλη μια φορά  :: 
Από ότι φαίνεται θα την χρειαστώ την Cisco αλλά σε 3-4 βδομάδες. Μέχρι τότε θα με βολέψει ο Hdkiller με μία netgear που θα μου δανείσει για 1 μήνα... Αν χρειαστείτε βοήθεια για τον στύλο, φωνάξτε!

υ.γ. Παρόλα αυτά θέλω να αγοράσω μια Cisco 340 για έναν client του Stardust από βδομάδα, ελπίζω να έχει περισσέψει καμία.

----------


## v.t.b.

Αυτή την στιγμή έχω δύο ciscoκαρτες:
1. Για το backbone link σου (Δες PM) και 
2. Mια ακόμα για έναν client.
3. Αν πιστέυουμε οτι πρεπει να υπάρξει μια ακόμα τέτια κίνηση "card caching" 
 ::  να μαζευτουμε για κανα καφεδακι να το συζιτισουμε.

Μόλις είδα ότι εχουν έρθει και τα δύο ata, που έχω πάρει, στην Ελλάδα είσος θα πρέπει να οργανώσουμε μετά τις εξεταστικές και ένα μικρό κύκλο δοκιμών  :: 

Όσο για τις hardwareικές δουλιές να είσαι σύγουρος οτι θα σε προτιμίσω  ::

----------


## v.t.b.

To Whom It may consern:

Εδώ και μία με δύο μέρες στο AP του nikolas εμφανίζεται το εν' λόγο dlink-ακι (κατα 99.999%) να προσπαθει να κανει assocc με το ΑP: 000d8882aab2
Αν είναι κάποιοου που ενδιαφερεται να συνδεθει/συμετάσχει στο δίκτυο, ας κάνει ένα post εδώ τουλάχιστον ...

Αν και dlink με μη ριθμιζομενη ισχύ ...

Και επιπλεον ο gt_hellas να ριθμίσει σωστά το IP sto If του ...

----------


## gt_hellas

Σωστα...Μπηκα στην αρχη με windows(grrrr  ::  ) και εδωσε αυτοματα IP. Τωρα εχω βαλει την IP που μου ειχες δωσει σε pm. Αν και θα ειμαι down Παρασκευη γιατι υπηρετω την πατριδα και δεν εχω τελειωσει τις ρυθμισεις στο linuxακι.

----------


## racer

Μιας και έιμαι πλέον moderator ξεκίνησα για προπόνιση να χωρίζω αυτο το τεράστιο thread. Έφτιαξα ήδη το 'Κομβοι Βριλησσίων (Meetings)' και έβαλα μέσα τα κανονήσματα για τα μίτινγκς. Ακολουθεί το 'Κόμβοι Βριλησσίων (Ασχετα)' που θα μπεί στην εότητα για off-topics και θα βάλω εκί όσα άσχετα βρώ.

Προτείνω:
1. Αυτη η ενότητα να παραμίνει με τον παρόντα τίτλο για ιστορικούς λόγους και να εμπλουτίζετε με ανακοινώσεις για την κατάσταση του δυκτίου και γενική συζίτιση
2. (the obvious) Στην ενότητα 'Κομβοι Βριλησσίων (Meetings)' να ανακοινώνουμε πλέον να meetings
3. Στην ενότητα 'Κόμβοι Βριλησσίων (Ασχετα)' να μήν κάνετε τίποτα, απλά θα μεταφέρω εγώ εκι ότι γραφτεί εδώ και είναι ασχετο (μετα απο λίγο καιρο παρουσίας εδω). Με αυτόν τον τρόπο μπορύμε να κάνουμε και το καλαμπούρι μας χωρις να ανυσιχούμε για την μοίρα του thread αυτού  :: 

ΥΓ: Πάντος εγώ συγκινίθικα σήμερα που τα ξαναδιάβασα όλα απο την αρχή...ααααχ...μπράβο, μπράβο!

----------


## v.t.b.

ΔΙΑΦΟΝΩ κυριε moderator !!!!! (μεγιές  ::   ::  ) 
θεωρώ πως πρέπει να μίνει συμπαγεις η ενότητα, για να φαίνεται και η ενότητα του χώρου ...
και να ανί3ει ο καθένας για τον κόμβο του ένα thread !!!!

Σ.Σ> 'Αντε σου δίνω και φαί για τα άσχετα ...

----------


## papashark

> ΔΙΑΦΟΝΩ κυριε moderator !!!!! (μεγιές   ) 
> θεωρώ πως πρέπει να μίνει συμπαγεις η ενότητα, για να φαίνεται και η ενότητα του χώρου ...
> και να ανί3ει ο καθένας για τον κόμβο του ένα thread !!!!
> 
> Σ.Σ> 'Αντε σου δίνω και φαί για τα άσχετα ...


Γιατί δεν κάνετε και ένα δικό σας φόρουμ να φαίνετε εκεί η ενότητα σας ?

Θεωρείς ότι είναι λειτουργικό αυτό το τόπικ για τον οποιοδήποτε που το διαβάζει ?

Θεωρείς ότι εάν η κάθε πιεριοχή φτιάχνει ένα τόπικ με 20 σελίδες και 300 πόστ, θα μπορεί κανείς να βρει άκρη ?

----------


## stardust

Εδώ μπορείς να βρείς άκρη δηλαδή?

http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=151

Αναφέρονται πράγματα που έχουν αλλάξει εδώ και καιρό.Για φαντάσου ένα πρωτάρη...
Πάντως πρόταση μου.να μην χωριστεί σε 3 μέρη γιατί θα γράφω στο ένα και θα απαντάνε στο άλλο.Καλύτερα 1 backup και το τρέχον

----------


## racer

Μπα, πλάκα κάνει  :: 

Βαγγελη, θενκς φορ δε θενκς γκιβινγκς  ::

----------


## racer

ααααααα!

Ρε παιδιά, είναι απλο, *εδω* είναι το τρέχον, το network status διλαδή, στο *διπλα* θα λέμε για τα meetings και τα άσχετα θα τα καθαρίζω σε backup ... ουφ ...

----------


## papashark

> Εδώ μπορείς να βρείς άκρη δηλαδή?
> 
> 900+


Και βέβαια όχι !  ::  

Και είναι χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα πως δεν πρέπει να κάνετε τις ενότητες σας  ::

----------


## v.t.b.

Ας κάνω λοιπόν την "πρωτη¨ Μ.ΞΚ. (μετα ξεκαθαρισματος ) ανακινωση  ::  

Εδώ και λίγες ώρες είχε κολύσει (οσπου να μπώ σπίτι, πάλι γραπσαμε ιστορία σήμερα αλλα ... ) το eth(0) προς κόμβο ocean, ελπίζω το bug το διμηούργησε έστω και προσωρινά να λύθηκε ... 

Ότι έ χει να κάνει με τον κόμβο nikolas πάει εδώ.
Αυτα ...

----------


## lambrosk

Ηλία (Racer) μετά την ξεκαθάριση έχασα την "παρακολούθηση" αυτό έχει ξανασυμβεί και σε άλλα τόπικ.
Τώρα πλέον σαν moderator μπορείς να το ελένξεις μήπως μπορούμε να το διορθώσουμε;
*EDIT: Εγώ το διόρθωσα αλλά όταν έχω 60 τόπικ να παρακολουθώ δεν τα θυμάμαι...
Γι'αυτό επειδή το ξαναπρόσεξα και ήξερα σίγουρα ότι αυτό το παρακολουθούσα...*

----------


## racer

Χμμμ, ενδιαφέρον bug/feature ... την παρακολούθηση μπορείτε να την ξαναορίσετε μόνοι σας απο το link 'Παρακολούθηση αυτής της Θ.Ενότητας για απαντήσεις' που έχει κάτω κάτω. Εγώ δέν μπορώ να κάνω και πολλά.

@paravoid: μήπος να το κοιτάξεις αυτο? ::

----------


## v.t.b.

Με την (πιθανή) ενεργοποίηση του νέου client στο AP του κόμβου nikolas νομίζω πως θα πρέπει να ετιμάζεται και αυτό το AP να "κλίσει" και να αρχίσουμε να ψαχνουμε για το τρίτο (ή τον τριτο της παρέας  ::  ). Γι' αυτό όσοι είναι από την περιοχή ας κάνουν ένα post στο αντήστιχο κομμάτι του foroum.

Clients του AP sto Node Nikolas (ελπίζω Να μην ξέχασα κανέναν):

1. hobbit (active)
2. vtb (active)
3. ggeorgan (αν όλα πάνε καλλά από το Σ/Κ)
4. tdouk ( Ακόμα δεν έχουν γίνει κινήσεις αν είναι να μην κανω reserve την θέση)
5. syrigx (active)
6. gt_hellas (semi-active)
7. salex ( tba)
8. ???????? (free slot)

Μην νομίζεται ότι σας ξεχνάω με το που θα φτιάξει ο καιρός εχουμε δουλειές με φούντες εεεεε????????



 ::   ::  
Σ.Σ> Αντε απο αύριο και VoIP  ::

----------


## racer

Ααααααχ...αυτη την omni εμείς ... ακόμα την βάζουμε  :: 

ΥΓ: @vtb τις αποδείξεις ρεεεεε!

----------


## socrates

Ελέησον!  ::

----------


## gt_hellas

Παιδια δε σας ξεχασα! Οντως ειμαι Semi active γιατι δοκιμαζω και ενα link προς lampro(λιγο μακρυα) και προς digi. Περιμενω ομως απο stelio νεα κεραιουλα οποτε αν με βοηθησετε με το routing(αν φρικαρω  ::  ) μπορω να συνδεσω nikolas-lambro? ή digi? αν βολευει το δικτυο βεβαια...

----------


## v.t.b.

Θα αρχίσω να δαγκόνω και εγώ ... Πόσες φορες εχουμε πει ότι backbone λινκς δεν γίνοντε με πολύ-κατευθηντικές καιραίες ...

----------


## ablaz3r

Backbone με πολυκατευθυντικές κεραίες?  ::  Ρε ήμαρτον! Εδώ δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε με κατευθυντικές... Πριν 2 μήνες άνοιγα kismet στην pacific wireless και έπιανα μόνο τον Stardust... Τώρα πιάνω και άλλους 9...
Κατά προτίμηση τα backbone να γίνονται από εδώ και στο έξης *μόνο* με πιάτα, γιατί αλλιώς ο θόρυβος θα μας δημιουργήσει πολλά προβλήματα πολύ σύντομα... (όχι δηλαδή πως δεν μας δημιουργεί τώρα... Αισίως φτάσαμε στα -94 db θόρυβο και ανεβαίνουμε...) Άντε να μας ανοίξουν και εδώ τα 5 Ghz για να δούμε καμία άσπρη μέρα  ::

----------


## gt_hellas

Ενα πιατο εχω βρε παιδια μη δαγκώνετε!  ::   ::  
Και περιμενω αλλο ενα απο stelio. Απο ποτε εγιναν πολυκατευθυντικα?!? Λετε να κανω AP με πιατα?  :: 
Ποτε θα γινει κανενα meeting να τα πουμε και απο κοντα αυτα?

Φιλικα,
Γιωργος

----------


## v.t.b.

Και απο την μερια του nikolas ???

----------


## gt_hellas

Με δαγκωσες για τα καλα vtb  ::  
Αν βολευει το δικτυο τονισα! Που συνεπαγεται κατευθυντικα και απο τους δυο..
Ειμαι και νεος στο χωρο οποτε λογικο να δαγκωνετε  ::

----------


## v.t.b.

Για οσους δεν το είδαν περάστε μια βόλτα 
...


http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5 ... c&start=60

----------


## papashark

> Ειμαι και νεος στο χωρο οποτε λογικο να δαγκωνετε


Καλά, κάτσε να πέσεις στα δόντια μου, και τα ξαναλέμε  ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

Θα παρακαλούσα όσους μπορούν να γυρίσουν τις κεραίες τους έστω για ένα λεπτό να κάνουν ένα scan προς το μέρος μου διότι αυτό το ΣΚ βγαίνει η ομνι και θα μπουν κατευθυντικά... οπότε να έχω δει τα περάσματα μου...

----------


## ocean

Σημερα, με τον v.t.b. βαλαμε πιατο και καναμε scan με σκοπο να πιασουμε τον Λαμπρο. 
Εκτος και αν το AP του Λαμπρου ειχε πεσει η εαν η στοχευση του προς τα εμενα ειναι λαθος, τα αποτελεσματα ειναι απογοητευτικα (κοινως δεν μπορουσαμε να δουμε τον Λαμπρο απο οποιοδηποτε σημειο της ταρατσας μου).

Πολυ φοβαμαι οτι το link με την Λαμπρο δεν θα βγει, λογω της αποστασης (5,2Km) και λογο του πολυ μικρου περιθωριου fresnel που υπαρχει προς την κατευθυνση του Λαμπρου.

Καιρου επιτρεποντος και μετα απο συννενοηση με τον Λαμπρο θα γινει αλλη μια προσπαθεια scan, το αλλο σαββατοκυριακο, αλλα το βλεπω πολυ χλωμο να βγει το link.  :: 

Αντιθετως, κατα την διαρκεια του scan ειδαμε οτι εχουμε πολυ καλη επαφη με Αγ. Παρασκευη και κυριως με Χολαργο. Επειδη ειναι στρατηγικα ενδιαφερον ενα link με Χολαργο, και επειδη υπαρχει προσβαση σε πολυ καλη ταρατσα εκει, αν τελικα δεν παιξει το link με τον Λαμπρο, θα γινει καινουργιο link με Χολαργο.

----------


## macstar

> Καιρου επιτρεποντος και μετα απο συννενοηση με τον Λαμπρο θα γινει αλλη μια προσπαθεια scan, το αλλο σαββατοκυριακο, αλλα το βλεπω πολυ χλωμο να βγει το link. 
> 
> Αντιθετως, κατα την διαρκεια του scan ειδαμε οτι εχουμε πολυ καλη επαφη με Αγ. Παρασκευη και κυριως με Χολαργο. Επειδη ειναι στρατηγικα ενδιαφερον ενα link με Χολαργο, και επειδη υπαρχει προσβαση σε πολυ καλη ταρατσα εκει, αν τελικα δεν παιξει το link με τον Λαμπρο, θα γινει καινουργιο link με Χολαργο.


Ωχ! Έμεινε ο Λάμπρος "ξεκρέμαστος"; Χολαργό, για εκεί που πάτε το link (  ::  που αλήθεια; ) βλέπει;


Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

----------


## v.t.b.

SCAN
από την ταράτσα του κόμβου 799 (Το scan είταν 360:

Βρεθηκαν τα παρακατω:



```
Network 1: "marousi1" BSSID: "00:09:B7:F0:E4:82"
    Type     : infrastructure
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "None"
    Channel  : 07
    WEP      : "Yes"
    Maxrate  : 11.0

Network 2: "awmn-799" BSSID: "00:40:96:34:60:44"
    Type     : infrastructure
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "None"
    Channel  : 06
    WEP      : "No"
    Maxrate  : 11.0

Network 3: "<no ssid>" BSSID: "00:06:25:25:78:C1" <--- auto einai sto awmn logo tou ip traffic pou pernaei
    Type     : infrastructure
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "None"
    Channel  : 00
    WEP      : "No"
    Maxrate  : 0.0

Network 4: "<no ssid>" BSSID: "00:30:4F:1C:2A:E3" <--- auto einai sto awmn logo tou ip traffic pou pernaei
    Type     : infrastructure
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "None"
    Channel  : 00
    WEP      : "No"
    Maxrate  : 0.0

Network 5: "<no ssid>" BSSID: "00:40:96:53:A8:2E" <- Αυτο ξέρω ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΠΟΥ?ΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ SHOW (είναι μέσα στα αμπέλια μου )
    Type     : infrastructure
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "CENTRAL"
    Channel  : 08
    WEP      : "Yes"
    Maxrate  : 11.0

Network 6: "awmn-jankos" BSSID: "00:80:C8:17:3A:E4"
    Type     : infrastructure
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "None"
    Channel  : 06
    WEP      : "No"
    Maxrate  : 11.0

Network 3: "awmn-941-799" BSSID: "00:40:05:31:E0:DE"
    Type     : infrastructure
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "None"
    Channel  : 01
    WEP      : "No"
    Maxrate  : 11.0

Network 4: "sotiris" BSSID: "00:0D:88:91:5E:EE"
    Type     : infrastructure
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "None"
    Channel  : 13
    WEP      : "No"
    Maxrate  : 22.0

Network 5: "awmn-191" BSSID: "00:40:96:36:81:F2"
    Type     : infrastructure
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "DiGi-AP350"
    Channel  : 03
    WEP      : "No"
    Maxrate  : 0.0

Network 6: "marousi1" BSSID: "00:09:B7:F0:E4:82"
    Type     : infrastructure
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "None"
    Channel  : 07
    WEP      : "Yes"
    Maxrate  : 11.0

Network 7: "@leo_" BSSID: "00:10:E7:F5:E6:E9"
    Type     : probe
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "None"
    Channel  : 00
    WEP      : "No"
    Maxrate  : 2.0

Network 5: "<no ssid>" BSSID: "00:30:4F:1C:2A:E3" <- Αυτό είναι στο awmn
    Type     : infrastructure
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "None"   Info     : "None"
    Channel  : 00
    WEP      : "No"
    Maxrate  : 0.0
 
Network 8: "kouros-ym" BSSID: "00:10:E7:F5:A2:B5"
    Type     : infrastructure
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "None"
    Channel  : 07
    WEP      : "No"
    Maxrate  : 11.0

Network 9: "<no ssid>" BSSID: "00:80:C8:AC:60:93"
    Type     : infrastructure
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "None"
    Channel  : 00
    WEP      : "No"
    Maxrate  : 0.0

Network 10: "pedagogiko" BSSID: "00:40:96:57:4B:AA"
    Type     : infrastructure
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "BR350-574baa"
    Channel  : 07
    WEP      : "Yes"
    Maxrate  : 11.0

Network 11: "awmn-72-1897" BSSID: "86:1A:25:90:A4:C3"
    Type     : ad-hoc
   Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "None"
    Channel  : 01
    WEP      : "No"
    Maxrate  : 11.0

Network 6: "<no ssid>" BSSID: "00:40:96:53:A8:2E"
    Type     : infrastructure
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "CENTRAL"
    Channel  : 08
    WEP      : "Yes"
    Maxrate  : 0.0

Network 7: "<no ssid>" BSSID: "00:80:C8:AC:60:93"
    Type     : infrastructure
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "None"
    Channel  : 00
    WEP      : "No"
    Maxrate  : 0.0

Network 9: "awmn-799-842" BSSID: "00:06:25:25:32:29"
    Type     : infrastructure
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "None"
    Channel  : 10
    WEP      : "No"
    Maxrate  : 11.0

Network 12: "awmn-706" BSSID: "00:40:96:42:5A:09"
    Type     : infrastructure
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "None"
    Channel  : 07
    WEP      : "No"
    Maxrate  : 0.0

Network 13: "SEM" BSSID: "02:D0:D8:F6:67:30"
    Type     : ad-hoc
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "None"
    Channel  : 13
    WEP      : "No"
    Maxrate  : 11.0
    LLC      : 16

Network 14: "ymdim" BSSID: "00:10:E7:F5:5F:43"
    Type     : probe
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "None"
    Channel  : 00
    WEP      : "No"
    Maxrate  : 11.0

Network 15: "awmn-nikolas" BSSID: "00:40:96:55:A3:73"
    Type     : infrastructure
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "None"
    Channel  : 05
    WEP      : "No"
    Maxrate  : 11.0

Network 16: "<no ssid>" BSSID: "00:0D:88:91:40:FC"
    Type     : infrastructure
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "None"
    Channel  : 00
    WEP      : "No"
    Maxrate  : 0.0

Network 17: "awmn-38-650" BSSID: "00:80:C8:AC:56:EC"
    Type     : infrastructure
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "None"
    Channel  : 10
    WEP      : "No"
    Maxrate  : 0.0

Network 18: "awmn-1557" BSSID: "00:09:5B:91:A1:0B"
    Type     : infrastructure
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "None"
    Channel  : 11
    WEP      : "No"
    Maxrate  : 11.0

Network 22: "Themis" BSSID: "00:40:96:24:EC:7E"
    Type     : infrastructure
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "Marousi-DIS"
    Channel  : 07
    WEP      : "No"
    Maxrate  : 11.0

Network 23: "paz" BSSID: "00:40:96:43:99:2D"
    Type     : infrastructure
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "BR500E_43992d"
    Channel  : 11
    WEP      : "No"
    Maxrate  : 11.0
```

----------


## cirrus

> ```
> Network 1: "marousi1" BSSID: "00:09:B7:F0:E4:82"
> 
> Network 23: "paz" BSSID: "00:40:96:43:99:2D"
> ```


Αχ αχ τι θα γινει με τα παραπανω. Τελικα βρηκε κανενας το location του marousi1? H τελευταια απoπειρα που ειχαμε κανει δεν ειχε παει και πολυ καλα.
Αυτος ο pazaropoulos κοντευει να μας ψησει τον εγκεφαλο.  ::  




> ```
> Network 8: "kouros-ym" BSSID: "00:10:E7:F5:A2:B5"
> 
> Network 10: "pedagogiko" BSSID: "00:40:96:57:4B:AA"
> 
> Network 22: "Themis" BSSID: "00:40:96:24:EC:7E"
> ```


Τα παραπανω ειμαι σιγουρος πως δεν ειναι του awmn.
pedagogiko ειναι στην πλατεια Αγ.Παρασκευη.
themis ειναι στην κηφισιας στην ΗΒΗ κοντα.
Τον kouros-ym τον εχουμε πιασει κοντα στο χαλανδρι καπου.
Πως και δεν πιασατε και καμια bayer?  :: 
Πολλα no-ssid μαζευτηκαν βλεπω.

Απο την ταρατσα του ocean ειναι αυτα ετσι?
Αχ μου λειπει η ταρατσα μου ::  Αντε να κατεβω να κανουμε κανα link :: 

By the way, jabber (jabber.awmn) δεν χρησιμοποιει κανενας σας?

----------


## racer

΄Ψχ...ο Cirrus γράφει Ελληνικα!!! Θάυμα, θάυμα!!!

Ναί απο του ocean είναι, βλέπω το πιατάκι κάνει δουλειά ε?  ::

----------


## dti

> themis ειναι στην κηφισιας στην ΗΒΗ κοντα.


Είναι κατά 99% στην Αγ. Κωνσταντίνου στο Μαρούσι, όπου και τα γραφεία της Logic-DIS

----------


## ocean

Εχτές το βράδυ, (3/3/2004) κάποιος "έξυπνος" με MAC 00:80:c8:ac:62:7d
και μηχανάκι πού έτρεχε windows 2000 ή XP, με όνομα "ALMA-SERVER"
εκανε connect στο BB link μου με Nikolas, πήρε IP απο το DHCP server μου και
σερφάριζε στο Internet (παρεπιπτόντως να πώ οτι ο ευτυχής ιδιοκτήτης του 
συγκεκριμένου μηχανήματος εχει blaster μια και προσπαθούσε να κάνει connet
σε όλο το 10.0.0.0/8 στο port 135).

Περιττό να πώ οτι το ΒΒ link κλειδώθηκε ωστε να παίζει μονο με
τις MAC των APs και οτι η συγκεκριμένη MAC είναι deny απο το firewall μου

*Για άλλη μια φορα θα το ξαναπώ: ΜΗΝ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ connect σε BB Links*

----------


## jabarlee

ο συγκεκριμένος έχει ξαναχτυπήσει:

αν ψάξεις στο fοrum εδώ και καιρό ήταν συνδεδεμένος στον bakolaz, και παρά τις εκκλήσεις, ποτέ δεν επικοινώνησε, και μόνο τράβαγε Inet, Φυσικά έφαγε mac filter, αλλά απ' ότι φαίνεται το έχει κάνει σύστημα, ο καραγκιόζης!

----------


## SoulReaper

> Εχτές το βράδυ, (3/3/2004) κάποιος "έξυπνος" με MAC 00:80:c8:ac:62:7d
> και μηχανάκι πού έτρεχε windows 2000 ή XP, με όνομα "ALMA-SERVER"
> ...μπλα...μπλα...μπλα...


Η συγκεκριμένη mac (όπως και το όνομα) ανοίκει στο κόμβο #261 "multi4net" τον οποίο τον έχω 600μέτρα μακρυά. Τώρα γιατί έχει βάλει σαν όνομα το "ALMA-SERVER" δεν ξέρω αφού έχω καιρό να επικοινονήσω μαζί του.

----------


## v.t.b.

Α το μ@μ@κα ....

Ηλία, τώρα που τα είδα, το linksys στην μερια του nikola ειναι σε Ap-mode έχει mac filter τότε πως τα καταφερε και συνδέθηκε ?

----------


## Acinonyx

> Α το μ@μ@κα ....
> 
> Ηλία, τώρα που τα είδα, το linksys στην μερια του nikola ειναι σε Ap-mode έχει mac filter τότε πως τα καταφερε και συνδέθηκε ?


MAC spoofing μάλλον...  ::

----------


## paravoid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ocean
> 
> Εχτές το βράδυ, (3/3/2004) κάποιος "έξυπνος" με MAC 00:80:c8:ac:62:7d
> και μηχανάκι πού έτρεχε windows 2000 ή XP, με όνομα "ALMA-SERVER"
> ...μπλα...μπλα...μπλα... 
> 
> 
> Η συγκεκριμένη mac (όπως και το όνομα) ανοίκει στο κόμβο #261 "multi4net" τον οποίο τον έχω 600μέτρα μακρυά. Τώρα γιατί έχει βάλει σαν όνομα το "ALMA-SERVER" δεν ξέρω αφού έχω καιρό να επικοινονήσω μαζί του.


http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4851

----------


## MerNion

> http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4851





> The topic or post you requested does not exist

----------


## paravoid

:: 

Εν πάσει περιπτώση, ALMA = Alma Communications Network, http://www.almagr.com

----------


## racer

Τελικά έκανε connect στη μεριά του Νικόλα η στη μεριά του ocean (και πήρε IP) ? Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις έχουμε να κάνουμε με προσπάθεια παραβίασης του δυκτιού μας.

Για το θέμα με την κόρινθο, η αδερφή μου του ήχε ήδη μιλήσει κάποτε, ο τύπος είναι σε κάποιο χωριό έξω απο την κόρυνθο και ... δε θυμάμε τι αλο ::

----------


## ablaz3r

MAC spoofing + Blaster??? Αμάν ο τύπος πρέπει να είναι el!t3!!!  ::   ::   :: 
Πάντως χαρά στο κουράγιο του! Βραδιάτικα να στήνει κεραίες για να πάρει Internet... Ocean μπορείς να βρείς τι έκανε με την DSL? Anw, αν και ο τύπος πρέπει να κερδίσει το βραβείο του πιο στόκου hacker (η καλύτερα Vlaker!) της χρόνιας, θα πρέπει να μας προβληματίσει λίγο και η ασφάλεια του δικτύου μας...
Ήδη στην sector του Νικόλα και στην Omni του Stardust παίζει mac filtering και καλό θα είναι να παίζει και στα backbones... Επίσης oi DHCP servers διευκολύνουν ιδιαίτερα την δουλειά τέτοιον lamers οπότε η γνώμη μου είναι να χρησιμοποιούνται το ελάχιστον δυνατόν, και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να δίνουν IP σε άτομα που συνδέονται σε BB links. 
Με mac filtering και χωρίς DHCP ip, θα κόψουμε την φόρα, τουλάχιστον σε άτομα της κατηγορίας του... vlaker!

----------


## lambrosk

Αυτος με WinXP ήταν σίγουρα vlaker script kiddie...
 ::  Αλλά έπρεπε να αρχίσουμε να κάνουμε και εμείς scan να τον στρώσουμε με τα ορθάνοιχτα παραθυρόφυλά του  ::

----------


## papashark

*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ :*

O χρήστης Multi-4Net, έχει επαννηλημένως δηλώση την πρόθεση του να κάνει εμπορική εκμετάλευση του ασύρματου δικτύου, έχει προβεί σε διαφημίσεις, έχει πλησιάσει με emails διάφορα μέλη της Nodedb, έχει προσπαθήσει να δημιουργήσει νέο δίκτυο πέρνωντας μέλη του awmn.

Δεν θα μου έκανε εντύπωση εάν προσπαθούσε να τραβήξει ιντερνετ προκειμένου να το μεταπουλήσει στους "πελάτες" του....


Αναφορές από παλαιότερα posts :




> Ο κόμβος 261 στην nodedB αναφέρει τα παρακάτω : 
> 
> "Apo to sigkekrimeno AP tha parexonte diafora facilities me tin ipostirixi tis ALMA Communications Wireless Network."





> Πρόκειται για τον γνωστό multi4net που και παλιότερα είχε προσπαθήσει να δημιουργήσει κάποια αυτόνομη κίνηση στην περιοχή του Περιστερίου. 
> Τότε προσπαθούσε να συσπειρώσει τον κόσμο της περιοχής γύρω από την ομάδα του και μέσω του site azimuth.gr (που του ανήκει) έβαζε συνέχεια κάποια banners διαφημίζοντας μάλιστα wireless internet, δωρεάν VoIP τηλεφωνία κλπ. υπηρεσίες. 
> Τον είχε "ψαρέψει" ο papashark κι εκείνος "τσίμπησε", δείχνοντας οτι δεν είχε ούτε την τεχνογνωσία ούτε και κάτι περισσότερο από αυτό που θα προσέφερε κάποιος αρχάριος στον κόσμο του wi-fi. Κάτι για λύσεις με εξοπλισμό d-link έλεγε αν θυμάμαι καλά. 
> Τώρα το azimuth.gr φαίνεται να άλλαξε χαρακτήρα, τότε ήταν ένα portal πολύ γενικού περιεχομένου. 
> O multi4net έχει email [email protected] . Δείτε και το "site" της almagr.com.





> Ως χρήστης almagr από την περιοχή του Περιστερίου, πρόσφατα, προσπαθούσε να συνδεθεί στον bakolaz παρόλο που βρίσκεται πολλά χιλιόμετρα μακριά (είναι σίγουρο οτι εξέπεμπε με μεγάλη ισχύ). 
> Ακ και ο Αποστόλης του είχε πει οτι δεν θα ήθελε να τον έχει client αυτός συνέχιζε...





> Κάτι ακόμη για τον multi4net. Εχει ξεκινήσει δραστηριότητα και στην Κόρινθο. Μάλιστα είναι admin στη nodedb της Κορίνθου... 
> Εκεί έχει καταχωρήσει το node ACWN που θα μπορούσε να υποδηλώνει το Alma Communications Wireless Network...

----------


## B52

Πριν καμια βδομαδα ειχε κανει connect πανω στο AP μου αλλα εφαγε macfilter σχεδον αμεσως με το που τον πηρα χαμπαρι.
Ρωταγα και εγω ποιος ηταν ο ALMASERVER και δεν ηξερε κανεις...τελος παντων...  ::

----------


## racer

Κάνω λάθος η ο τύπος κάνει wardriving? Το blaster+MAC filtering να μήν σας παραξενεύει, μπορεί να το έκανε και επίτηδες ::

----------


## stardust

Εγώ πάντως θα πρότεινα να φτιάχναμε ένα topic και να μαζεύαμε όλες τις "κακές" ΜΑC,blacκlist δηλαδή και με ένα προγραμματάκι που θα μας έφτιαχνε η αντίστοιχη ομάδα εργασίας να βάζαμε σε όλα τα linuxοpcia reject τις MAC(Αυτό γίνεται με Iptables?σωστα?)Απλά το πρότεινα γιατί σήμερα χτυπησέ εκεί,αύριο κάπου αλλού κ.ο.κ
Αν θέλουμε να κάνουμε και hot spot τότε...

----------


## pavlidisd

> (Αυτό γίνεται με Iptables?σωστα?)


Xωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος, νομίζω πως γίνεται με iwlist και iwpriv  ::

----------


## cirrus

> (Αυτό γίνεται με Iptables?σωστα?)


iptables -A INPUT -m mac --mac-source XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX -j DROP
(Needs CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC in kernel configuration).



> Xωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος, νομίζω πως γίνεται με iwlist και iwpriv


Για το hostap:



> For an "allowed" list:
> 
> # iwpriv wlan0 addmac 00:30:65:23:17:05
> # iwpriv wlan0 addmac 00:40:96:aa:99:fd
> ...
> # iwpriv wlan0 maccmd 1
> # iwpriv wlan0 maccmd 4
> 
> For a "prohibited" list change maccmd 1 to maccmd 2. You can also 
> ...






> Επίσης oi DHCP servers διευκολύνουν ιδιαίτερα την δουλειά τέτοιον lamers οπότε η γνώμη μου είναι να χρησιμοποιούνται το ελάχιστον δυνατόν, και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να δίνουν IP σε άτομα που συνδέονται σε BB links.


Δεν διαφωνω οτι τα DHCP δεν πρεπει να δiνουν IP σε ΒΒ link, παρολα αυτα ειμαι υπερ της χρησης τους γενικοτερα σε μη BB link. Οπως και να εχει το IP range ειναι ευκολο να το βρει καποιος και να παρει ενα IP στην τυχη, το οποιο μπορει να δημιουργησει και περισοτερα προβληματα.

----------


## v.t.b.

Πλυροφοριακά και μόνο:

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5 ... highlight=

----------


## racer

Μιάς και το θυμίθηκα, ποιός ακριβός είναι ο GAslan που έχει κάνει λινκ στη nodedb στο node #18 (racer) ?

----------


## ekklisis

Είναι ο Γιώργος Ασλανίδης, ο οποίος είναι στη φάση των δοκιμών για κάποιο σχετικά κοντινό του link. Πιάνει τον ocean, αλλά έχει κάνει λάθος, τον έχει μπερδέψει με τον racer. Το σπίτι του είναι περίπου στο ύψος του καινούριου Βασιλόπουλου μετά την Τούφα, όπως κατεβαίνουμε για Χαλάνδρι.

----------


## racer

@ekklisis: Μάλιστα  :: 

@All: Έβαλα αγγελία για πολυκατευθυντική κεράια για το node ocean και καλή μας τύχη  ::

----------


## Aslan

Ωχ, συγνώμη το είχα ξεχάσει εντελώς αυτό το "link". Θα το διαγράψω πρώτο πράγμα αύριο!

----------


## v.t.b.

Την αγγελία κλείδωσε τη υπάρχει μία omni 7dbi (stella) που είναι για τοποθέτιση στην περιοχή, αν και η γνώμη μου είναι ότι πρώτα πρεπει να κυτάξουμε για AP από την άλλη μπάντα των βριλλησίων (γέρακα μερια ...).

Τι λέτε την κυριακή στο γνωστό άγνωστο σημείο στις 18:00 ;;;;
Να συμειώσω πως θα υπάρχουν και μερικά SexyBSD για συντροφιά και ...  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Σ.Σ> Αν δεν είναι έξω Σ.Κ. ο nikolas υπάρχουν μερικά scans πρέπει να γίνουν από ocean μεριά.

----------


## macstar

> Την αγγελία κλείδωσε τη υπάρχει μία omni 7dbi (stella) που είναι για τοποθέτιση στην περιοχή, αν και η γνώμη μου είναι ότι πρώτα πρεπει να κυτάξουμε για AP από την άλλη μπάντα των βριλλησίων (γέρακα μερια ...).
> 
> Τι λέτε την κυριακή στο γνωστό άγνωστο σημείο στις 18:00 ;;;;
> Να συμειώσω πως θα υπάρχουν και μερικά SexyBSD για συντροφιά και ...     
> 
> Σ.Σ> Αν δεν είναι έξω Σ.Κ. ο nikolas υπάρχουν μερικά scans πρέπει να γίνουν από ocean μεριά.


Εχμ... το SexyBSD ναι μεν είναι γενικός χαρακτηρισμός της όλης πλατφόρμας... όμως βεβαίως... βεβαίως... ΕΝΑ είναι ΤΟ SexyBSD (και σε "hostname" παρακαλώ...  :: 

Για το ΣΚ... και τα Scans... μπορείτε να βασιστείτε απόλυτα... στο SexyBSD...  ::  Άλλωστε έχω και εγώ "πονηρούς" σκοπούς προς τα μέρη σας...  :: 

Επίσης να κανονίσουμε συνάντηση (και πιο πριν αν είναι δυνατόν...) για το θέμα Proxy που λέγαμε χθες αλλά και το ΣΚ... είναι νομίζω καιρός να φτιαχτεί!


Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

----------


## racer

μεσα για την κυριακη

----------


## lambrosk

Μιας και δεν μας πέρνει για βενζινάτα έξοδα και λατρεύω αυτόν τον καιρό για μια κεραιοπληξία... απο την Παρασκευή θα είμαι σε ταράτσα...  ::  
...όποιος έχει την καλύτερη θα πάω πρώτα!  ::

----------


## socrates

Παιδιά η ταράτσα μου νιώθει λίγο παραμελημένη! Μόνο racer και stardust έχουν έρθει! Εγώ πλέον έχω όλο το απαραίτητο υλικό και είμαι έτοιμος για την αναβάθμιση που έπρεπε να είχα κάνει εδώ και ποοοοοολύ καιρο  ::  

@Βαγγέλη(vtb), Αντρέα(macstar), Λάμπρο(lamprosk), πείτε πότε μπορείτε να έρθετε για ταρατσο-αξιολόγηση!

Για Κυριακή είμαι μέσα. Έλειψα στο προηγούμενο άτυπο meeting λόγω μιας διαολεμένης ίωσης αλλά τωρά δηλώνω πάλι παρόν.

----------


## lambrosk

Εγώ έχω και το καλώδιό σου, οπότε κανονίζουμε και μιλάμε όλοι μαζί!

----------


## macstar

> Παιδιά η ταράτσα μου νιώθει λίγο παραμελημένη! Μόνο racer και stardust έχουν έρθει! Εγώ πλέον έχω όλο το απαραίτητο υλικό και είμαι έτοιμος για την αναβάθμιση που έπρεπε να είχα κάνει εδώ και ποοοοοολύ καιρο  
> 
> @Βαγγέλη(vtb), Αντρέα(macstar), Λάμπρο(lamprosk), πείτε πότε μπορείτε να έρθετε για ταρατσο-αξιολόγηση!
> 
> Για Κυριακή είμαι μέσα. Έλειψα στο προηγούμενο άτυπο meeting λόγω μιας διαολεμένης ίωσης αλλά τωρά δηλώνω πάλι παρόν.


Όποτε θες βασικά... εγώ έρχομαι...  ::  Τα παιδιά δεν ξέρω πότε μπορούν... αλλά για ταρατσο-επίσκεψη... δεν προσφέρεται η Κυριακή απόγευμα...

Το τηλ. μου είναι στα PM σου...


Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

----------


## ablaz3r

> Την αγγελία κλείδωσε τη υπάρχει μία omni 7dbi (stella) που είναι για τοποθέτιση στην περιοχή, αν και η γνώμη μου είναι ότι πρώτα πρεπει να κυτάξουμε για AP από την άλλη μπάντα των βριλλησίων (γέρακα μερια ...).


Ως πνεύμα αντιλογίας  ::  να προτείνω να κινηθούμε προς την υλοποίηση ενός bb link προς Λ. Μεσογείων ή Χαλάνδρι... 
Όσο αφορά τον καφέ την Κυριακή 90% είμαι μέσα...

ciao

----------


## macstar

> Ως πνεύμα αντιλογίας  να προτείνω να κινηθούμε προς την υλοποίηση ενός bb link προς Λ. Μεσογείων ή Χαλάνδρι... 
> Όσο αφορά τον καφέ την Κυριακή 90% είμαι μέσα...
> 
> ciao


Έχει δρομολογηθεί...  ::  (και όχι... δεν εννοώ με μένα - τουλ. κατά 99%)


Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

----------


## lambrosk

::  (...Γκούχ,γκούχ... , παλιοξερόβηχας πάλι κάποιος με μελετάει...)  ::

----------


## socrates

Λοιπόν μετά την επίσκεψη των Lamprosk, Vtb, Mc* η ... ταράτσα μου έμεινε απόλυτα ικανοποιημένη. Με την ευκαιρία βάλαμε ένα πιατάκι και θαυμάσαμε τη θέα. Που και που χρειάζεται να βλέπεις τι υπάρχει τριγύρω ... με τον απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό πάντα!

----------


## lambrosk

::  Ανδρέα ένα ποστ τα αποτελέσματα;

----------


## v.t.b.

Γιατί για να πέσουν τα σαγώνια και των υπολύπων ???

Σ.Σ> Αν το κάνεις μην στίλεις μονο το netstumbler file ...

----------


## macstar

> Γιατί για να πέσουν τα σαγώνια και των υπολύπων ???
> 
> Σ.Σ> Αν το κάνεις μην στίλεις μονο το netstumbler file ...


Παρών!

Ένα .gif για να... θαυμάσουν... και το export KisMac -> NS1... ( μα ΤΙ άλλο θέλετε; Μέχρι και τους pc-άδες εξυπηρετούμε  ::  )

Εγώ πάντως... άσχετα με το γεγονός ότι υπάρχει ΤΡΟΜΕΡΟΣ θόρυβος... ΖΗΛΕΨΑ... ακουμπήσαμε πιάτο... και τσουπ! 40-50 σήμα με καλό SNR... Sniiiiif!

Τέλος πάντων... που θα πάει.... θα γυρίσει ο τροχός... θα... στήσει link και ο MacOS... σνιιιιφ!

Άντε! Καλά Link!


Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

----------


## ocean

Update, 

Αλλαξε η Stella στο link xtreme-ocean με πιάτο.
Το σήμα βελτιώθηκε σημαντικά (84%).

.... Και για να τσαντίσω λίγο τον Αντρέα: 
Αυτός ηταν που ακούμπησε το πίατο στον ιστό, και τσάκ, επαιξε με την μία !!!  ::

----------


## ggeorgan

Ισχύει συνάντηση αύριο Κυριακή, 21 Μαρτίου 2004, ώρα 18:00 στο Cult Cafe ή όχι ;

----------


## macstar

> Update, 
> 
> Αλλαξε η Stella στο link xtreme-ocean με πιάτο.
> Το σήμα βελτιώθηκε σημαντικά (84%).
> 
> .... Και για να τσαντίσω λίγο τον Αντρέα: 
> Αυτός ηταν που ακούμπησε το πίατο στον ιστό, και τσάκ, επαιξε με την μία !!!


Γκρρρρρ! Τέλος πάντων... τουλ. με το γύρισμα 1 "κλικ" αριστερά... ανέβηκε 2-3 το signal... άρα... κααααάτι χρειάστηκε!

Είναι αδικία πάντως... εσείς εδώ πάνω βγάζετε link με τη μία... και εμείς εκεί "κάτω"... είμαστε... "στο βιλαμπάχο ακόμα τρύβουν"... Ουφ!

Λοιπόν... πάρε και από εμένα ένα Update:

 ::  Αύριο στις 10:00 στον Νικόλα... C U there  :: 


Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

ΥΓ: @GGEORGAN Ναι. Ισχύει κανονικά... κατάληψη Cult στις 18:00...  ::

----------


## socrates

> .... Και για να τσαντίσω λίγο τον Αντρέα: 
> Αυτός ηταν που ακούμπησε το πίατο στον ιστό, και τσάκ, επαιξε με την μία !!!


@Mc*, Αντρέα μήπως λέω ... μήπως ... σε έχουν καταλάβει όλοι και παίζουν με τον πόνο σου  :: 

Τεσπά... Θα τα πούμε αύριο στο Cult (Δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνει ο σύλλογος -θέλω να ελπίζω-... αλλά εμένα μου φαίνεται ότι έχουμε βρει έδρα και παρεΐστικη διάθεση  ::  )

----------


## macstar

> @Mc*, Αντρέα μήπως λέω ... μήπως ... σε έχουν καταλάβει όλοι και παίζουν με τον πόνο σου 
> 
> Τεσπά... Θα τα πούμε αύριο στο Cult (Δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνει ο σύλλογος -θέλω να ελπίζω-... αλλά εμένα μου φαίνεται ότι έχουμε βρει έδρα και παρεΐστικη διάθεση  )


...  ::   ::   ::  ... Π Ρ Ο Φ Α Ν Ω Σ ...  ::  

Τα λέμε αύριο (μετά από αρκετή δουλίτσα στο Νικόλα)... στη "γνωστή" πλέον "έδρα"...  ::  Αν βάλουμε και μια κεραιούλα στο Cult... θα είναι Η έδρα των ΒΠ... σίγουρα...


Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

----------


## racer

mc* θύμισέ μου άυριο να σου κάνω ένα briefing περι του πόσες άπραγες ώρες έχουμε φάει στη ταράτσα μέχρι να φτάσουμε στο σημείο να το ακουμπάμε και να πιάνει ... παλιογρινηάρη!  :: 

τα λέμε αύριο  ::

----------


## macstar

> mc* θύμισέ μου άυριο να σου κάνω ένα briefing περι του πόσες άπραγες ώρες έχουμε φάει στη ταράτσα μέχρι να φτάσουμε στο σημείο να το ακουμπάμε και να πιάνει ... παλιογρινηάρη! 
> 
> τα λέμε αύριο


Πάντως να σηκώνεις κεραία 7.5 μέτρα από τη ταράτσα σου... και να πιάνεις μόνο 1 link με awmn... και αυτό προς τη κατεύθυνση της γνωστής κεραίας "Paz"... η οποία σου κάνει την αθόρυβη γενικά περιοχή να έχει -70 με -80 θόρυβο μέρα/νύχτα... ΔΕΝ έχετε  ::   :: 

Μπορώ μέσα από το σπίτι μου να κάνω associate με τον paz έχοντας συνδεδεμένο μόνο το feeder του στέλλιου (9db αν θυμάμαι σωστά ::  χωρίς πιάτο...

Τα λέμε το απόγευμα!


Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

----------


## salex

Αν ισχύει το απογευματινό πιθανότατα να σας επισκεφτώ, αλλά πώς θα σας αναγνωρίσω βρε παιδιά αφού δεν ξέρω κανένα;  :: 

Στέλιος

----------


## ggeorgan

Έλα εσύ, και θα μας αναγνωρίσεις ! Και να θέλαμε δεν μπορούμε να κρυφτούμε.

----------


## ekklisis

Οcean, μήπως περισεύει καμια Στέλλα για να ψήσουμε τώρα το Πάσχα;  ::

----------


## socrates

@salex, θα κάνουμε κατάληψη στο cafe οπότε μην ανυσηχείς!

@ekklisis, εγώ λέω να μαζέψουμε όλες τις στέλες που έχουμε και να σημαδέψουμε τον Paz, έτσι για συμπαράσταση στον Ανδρέα.

----------


## macstar

> @salex, θα κάνουμε κατάληψη στο cafe οπότε μην ανυσηχείς!
> 
> @ekklisis, εγώ λέω να μαζέψουμε όλες τις στέλες που έχουμε και να σημαδέψουμε τον Paz, έτσι για συμπαράσταση στον Ανδρέα.


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Βασικά αν δεν τον "μαζέψει" η ΕΕΤΤ... πιθανόν και να το κάνουμε... 3-4 στελλίτσες και 1 BreeeeeezzzzzzzeeeeeCom θέλουμε... και δε βγάζει link oύτε το DECT τους  :: 


Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

----------


## xaotikos

_Έκανα ένα πρόχειρο σφουγγάρισμα και έστειλα μερικά στα offtopic_

----------


## salex

Κύριοι (και κυρίες),

Σκέφτομαι πολύ σοβαρά να εγκαταστήσω ap με 802.11g και μια μικρή omni (περί τα 5db ίσως) στην ταράτσα μου. 
Όπως θα ξέρετε μερικοί, βρίσκομαι ανάμεσα στο nikolas και τον stardust, βλέπω και τους δυο αλλά έχουμε απόσταση περί τα 1.6 και 0.8 km αντίστοιχα. Η ταράτσα μου βρίσκεται ψηλότερα από ότι και των δυο σε σχέση με τα δυο κτίρια και μόλις εγκατέστησα ένα μεγαλούτσικο ιστό.

Πώς το βλέπετε το θέμα, υπάρχει χώρος ή θα γίνει της κακομοίρας και θα είμαστε όλοι κατσουφιασμένοι;  :: 
(Για bb λινκς έχει ο θεός, υπάρχει ένα δορυφορικό 80cm και μια στελίτσα, μια cisco και μια netgear). 

Στέλιος

----------


## socrates

> Πώς το βλέπετε το θέμα, υπάρχει χώρος ή θα γίνει της κακομοίρας και θα είμαστε όλοι κατσουφιασμένοι; 
> (Για bb λινκς έχει ο θεός, υπάρχει ένα δορυφορικό 80cm και μια στελίτσα, μια cisco και μια netgear).


Φίλε, Στέλιο κατ' αρχήν...
είναι θετικό ότι θέλεις να μπεις ενεργά, στο δίκτυο! Όμως μην βιάζεσαι! Κάθε επιλογή μας, επηρεάζει και τους άλλους και εν συνεχεία και σένα τον ίδιο. Αν η λύση είναι σωστή θα έρθουμε να σε βοηθήσουμε στο στήσιμο και σε ότι άλλο χρειαστείς (να είσαι απόλυτα σίγουρος στην περιοχή μας). Σε ένα δίκτυο όμως όπως το AWMN, κάθε περίπτωση είναι ξεχωριστή και θέλει κάποιο σχεδιασμό. Ένας από τους πιο σημαντικούς παράγοντες είναι και ο εξοπλισμός που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις, αφού το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα από ότι καταλαβαίνεις είναι ο θόρυβος και κάποιες επιλογές πραγματικά είναι... *απαγορευτικές*.  ::  

 ::  Γιατί δεν κανονίζουμε μια συνάντηση μία από αυτές τις μέρες ώστε να δούμε τι μπορεί να γίνει. Έχεις μιλήσει με κανέναν άλλο;

----------


## ablaz3r

> Κύριοι (και κυρίες),
> Σκέφτομαι πολύ σοβαρά να εγκαταστήσω ap με 802.11g και μια μικρή omni (περί τα 5db ίσως) στην ταράτσα μου.


Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι ήδη τα Βριλήσσια καλύπτονται πολύ καλά από τα 2 ενεργά A.P. και με την εγκατάσταση ενός τρίτου Access Point (πιθανόν στον Hobbit) καλύπτουμε και ένα μεγάλο μέρος του Πολυδρόσου. Τέταρτο Access Point μάλλον μόνο προβλήματα και θόρυβο θα δημιουργήσει, πόσο μάλλον αν είναι και 802.11 G  ::  

Αυτό που έχουν ανάγκη τα Βριλήσσια - κάτι που έχει γίνει φανερό την τελευταία βδομάδα, που έχει προβλήματα ο router του dti, είναι εναλλακτικές διαδρομές, καθώς και βελτίωση των ήδη υπαρχόντων links!!!


traceroute to gaia.achille.awmn (10.47.130.24 :: , 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
1 gw-ablaz3r.stardust.awmn.122.21.10.in-addr.arpa (10.21.122.65) 2.171 ms 133.737 ms 204.569 ms
2 gw-nikolas.stardust.awmn (10.21.122.212) 181.143 ms 198.055 ms 174.498 ms
3 gw-ocean-nikolas.ocean.awmn (10.21.120.7 ::  176.867 ms 170.381 ms 196.588 ms
4 xtreme-ocean.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.25) 333.596 ms 133.210 ms 190.828 ms
5 gw-xtreme.achille.awmn (10.47.130.97) 168.400 ms 171.118 ms 130.155 ms
6 gw-aias.achille.awmn (10.47.130.106) 171.801 ms 343.188 ms 355.990 ms
7 gaia.achille.awmn (10.47.130.24 ::  322.184 ms 158.768 ms 140.340 ms

 ::  Ακόμα και στην "γειτονία μας" η κατάσταση των link είναι απογοητευτική...  :: 

Έχει να πέσει πολύ δουλειά το Πάσχα  ::

----------


## salex

Φίλε ablaz3r,

Η γνώμη που έχω σχηματίσει τον τελευταίο καιρό είναι ότι κάθε άλλο παρά καλή είναι η κάλυψη των Βριλησσίων. Όσοι συνδέθηκαν συνδέθηκαν αλλά δεν υπάρχει περιθώριο για άλλους, συν του ότι υπάρχει μια μεγάλη περιοχή γύρω μου που δεν βλέπει κανένα από τα δυο ap που γράφεις.
Άλλωστε ο νικόλας με τον stardust απέχουν κάμποσο και τυχαίνει να μπορούν να έχουν bb link επειδή δεν υπάρχουν ψηλές πολυκατοικίες εκεί που βλέπονται. 
Από την ταράτσα μου βλέπω τον νικόλα γύρω στα 2 km αλλά ο stardust είναι κάπου κρυμμένος και οι ταχύτητες σύνδεσης είναι αισχρές. Πίστεψέ με, στην περιοχή μου είναι από τα ψηλότερα σημεία. 

Τέλος, οι διαχειριστές των κόμβων αυτών δηλώνουν (όχι άδικα) ότι δεν μπορούν να σηκώσουν πολλούς ακόμα... (ίσως κανα δυό)
Πιστεύεις ότι θα ήταν κακό να σηκωθεί ενδιάμεσά τους άλλο ένα ap; Το αν θα είναι g ή όχι λίγο επηρεάζει το κακό που γίνεται νομίζω...

Φιλικά,
Στέλιος

Υ.Γ. 
Για να σας βάλω σε πειρασμό, εφόσον δημιουργηθεί κόμβος μπορώ να συνδεθώ με αστεροσκοπίο και μετά προς τα πίσω μέρη (παλλήνη κλπ), μιας και ένας φίλος μένει σε εκείνα τα σπιτάκια κοντά στους πυλώνες που φαίνονται.

----------


## papashark

> Πιστεύεις ότι θα ήταν κακό να σηκωθεί ενδιάμεσά τους άλλο ένα ap; Το αν θα είναι g ή όχι λίγο επηρεάζει το κακό που γίνεται νομίζω...


Και όμως, ένα ΑΡ ακόμα, ειδικά σε g μπορεί να κάνει πολύ μεγάλο κακό σε μία περιοχή.

Θα σου πρότεινα να έρθεις στο επόμενο meeting νέων να ακούσεις λίγο θεωρεία και να σου εξηγήσουμε στον πίνακα γιατί τα ΑΡ κάνουν περισσότερο κακό παρά καλό.

Πιθανότατα στο μέλλον τα ΑΡ να πρέπει να μπαίνουν με όσο το δυνατόν γίνετε λιγότερη ισχύ, πχ 10db όμνι, 0db εκπομπή, συνολική εκπομπή 8-9db, εύρος κάλυψης <2χλμ .....

----------


## ablaz3r

> Φίλε ablaz3r,
> Πιστεύεις ότι θα ήταν κακό να σηκωθεί ενδιάμεσά τους άλλο ένα ap; Το αν θα είναι g ή όχι λίγο επηρεάζει το κακό που γίνεται νομίζω...


Στην περίπτωση που δεν έχεις καλό σήμα με κανένα από τους 2 κόμβους και δεν βλέπεις ούτε το καινούργιο Access Point που θα μπει, ενώ υπάρχουν παράλληλα στην περιοχή και άλλα άτομα που θέλουν να συνδεθούν τότε, προσωπικά συμφωνώ να σηκωθεί και 4ο Access Point. Η διαφορά όμως του b με το g είναι ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ... Το b θα βρωμίσει 2-3 κανάλια ενώ το g θα βρωμίσει και τα 13!

Πάντως μην ξεχνάς ότι θα χρειαστείς και (τουλάχιστον) ένα καλό και σταθερό bb link για να μπορείς και εσύ και οι clients σου να συνδεθείτε στο awmn, οπότε η γνώμη μου είναι να κινηθείς πρώτα σε αυτή την κατεύθυνση.


Φιλικά,
Νίκος

----------


## v.t.b.

Απλά και όμορφα όχι G.

Για 3ο, 4ο AP ναι αν έχει σκοπό, μπει σε σοστό σημείο και εξυπηρετεί ουσιαστικά.

σκοπός των AP στα βριλήσσια είναι η κάλυψη, εντώς λογικων οριων της περιοχής των Βριλησσίων σωστά και με βάση κάποιες αρχές, σχεδιαστικές, λογικές και ηθικές, το δεν πιάνω καλά κανένα AP, άρα έχω και μειωμένες πιθανότητες για backbone λινκ, άρα συκώνω AP και του ταλεπορώ όλους γύρω μου δεν είναι λύση.

Θα σου πρότεινα να ρύξεις μια ματια σε κάποιο κείμενο στο net για την λογική τοποθέτισης κεραιών (client access) σε έναν πολεοδομικό ιστό. Ακόμα έχε υπόψει σου ότι δεν είμαστε (και δεν ενδιαφερόμαστε για την δυμιουργεία) full mesh τοπολογία και επιπλέων δεν υπάρχει ο λόγος και η δυνατότητα για την διημουργεία μιας κυψέλης.

----------


## papashark

> Η διαφορά όμως του b με το g είναι ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ... Το b θα βρωμίσει 2-3 κανάλια ενώ το g θα βρωμίσει και τα 13!


Νίκο μικρή διόρθωση. Το Β θα βρωμίσει ένα πολύ και τα 2 διπλανά του πιο λίγο. Το G θα βρωμίσει 5 κανάλια πολύ. Το superG (108mbit) θα βρωμίσει 11 κανάλια (όμως θα μπορείς να παίξεις στο 13)

----------


## salex

Ευχαριστώ για τη διευκρίνηση σχετικά με το g έναντι του b.

Εις ότι αφορά τις σχεδιαστικες λογικές και ηθικές αρχές, ας σοβαρευόμαστε λιγάκι πριν το κήρυγμα. Καθένας στήνει ap με βάση ποιούς θέλει να ενώσει, που θέλει να τους συνδέσει και αν αυτό γίνεται χωρίς να κάνει κακό σε κάποιον άλλο. Δεν πιστεύω να έχει κάνει κανείς κάτι άλλο.
Ελάτε ρίξτε μια ματιά τί βλέπω,που είμαι ψηλότερα από όλα τα άλλα κτίρια της περιοχής και βάλτε τη φαντασία σας να δείτε πόσοι βλέπουν το νικόλα και τον stardust, στην ενδιάμεση περιοχή τους. 

Δεν είναι λίγοι, οι πιο πολλοί είναι που δεν τους βλέπουν... Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να σηκωθεί; BTW, προς Γέρακα μεριά δεν νομίζω ότι παίζει τίποτα ακόμα, έτσι δεν είναι;
BB link αν δεν βρεθεί δεν έχει και νόημα μια omni να μπαίνει στη μέση χωρίς λόγο και αιτία (μην ανησυχείτε πως μια μέρα θα βρεθεί ένα παραπάνω ap χωρίς προειδοποίηση!).  :: 

Φιλικά,
Στέλιος

----------


## socrates

Για να μην υπάρχουν παρανοήσεις...

Η κατάσταση στα Βριλήσσια είναι αρκετά καλή συγκριτικά με τις περισσότερες περιοχές στην Αθήνα. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχουν σημαντικά περιθώρια βελτίωσης. Λόγω της ιδιαιτερότητας του wireless δικτύου σε μια αστική περιοχή όπως η δική μας επιβάλεται η καλή συνενόηση από τους εμπλεκόμενους.

Υπάρχουν τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες που μπορούν να καταστρέψουν ή να βελτιώσουν σημαντικά το δίκτυο.

Μια συνάντηση την θεωρώ επιτακτική. 

Επειδή έχουμε συζητήσει την λύση ενός ΑΡ στην ταράτσα μου, να πω ότι ...

a. Tο πρώτο πράγμα που επίγει ειναι η BB σύνδεση μου με τον Οcean. (Ευκολο και αξιόπιστο link στα 350 μέτρα) αντι του link μου με Nikola (2km).

β. 2ο ΑΡ στην ταράτσα μου (υπό συζήτηση...η κατευθηντικότητα και ο σκοπός της)

γ. short range Omni ή καλύτερα Sector τοποθέτηση κάπου στα Βριλήσσια.

Όποιος έχει ένσταση ας το πει.

@Salex: Μην ανησυχείς. Να είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα γίνει ταρατσο-αξιολόγηση και μετά θα βγουν τα οποια συμπεράσματα. Μπορεί να υπάρχουν και καλύτερες λύσεις και απλά να τις αγνοείς. (μιλάμε παντα για 5όροφα).

Y.Γ. Sorry για τα όποια λάθη. Είμαι Εύβοια και γράφω από το PDA.

----------


## racer

Προτείνω συνάντιση, λεπτομέριες εδώ:
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=63715#63715

----------


## v.t.b.

Ναι στο wifi ο καθένας μπορεί να κάνει ότι του αρέσει, αλλά το ωραίο στην περιοχή είναι ότι συναινωούμαστε ( για κάποιους είμαστε και κλίκα αλλά ...). Από ότι έχω καταλάβει από όσα ο ίδιος έχει γράψει, πεί, δεξια και αριστερά από την ταράτσα σου έχεις τοίχους μια κατεσκευή της μορφής U (κανάλι ...) λειτουργεί σαν κηματοδηγός το τη θα σιμβεί αν βάλεις μια "βρώμικη" όμνι ( η μεγάλη sector ... ) εκει μέσα δεν θές να στο πώ, θα το αφήσω στην φαντασία σου. Ακομα για να μπορέσουν τα δύο AP να δουλεψουν σωστά[0] λόγο του μικρού διαχωρισμού θα πρέπει να ρίξετε και οι δύο τόσο την ισχή σας ώστε να μην παρεμβάλεται ο ένας στον άλλο άρα θα μειωθεί η χρησιμότητα και των δύο στα μερικά δεκάδες ή οριακά εκατοντάδες μέτρα.

Αντίθετα άν ο διαχωρισμός ανά AP είναι γύρο στα δύο χιλιόμετρα καί ουσιαστική κάλυψη μπορεί να υπάρξει άλλα και οικονομία/καθαρότητα στην μπάντα. Πολλά AP (σημεία πρόσβασης) θα βάλεις όταν ο πολεοδομικός ιστός παρουσιάζει μεγάλες διαφορές (υψομετρικες)[1] και το ενδιαφέρων κάλυψης σου δεν περνάει τα 300~500 (ιδανικά) μέτρα ουσιαστικά, ακόμα πρέπει να εξασφαλίζεται η απρόσκοπτή λειτουργεία ενός δικτύου διασύνδεσης (BackBone)[2] κάτι που στην περίπτωση αυτή στην ίδια μπάντα είναι αδύνατο. Σε κάθε περίπτωση τα σημεία ενδιαφέροντος αξιολογούντε και αντίστηχα γίνονται οι κινήσεις μέσα στην παρέα/ομάδα/κλίκα/φέουδο (διαλιέχτεεεεεεεε). 


Τα παραπάνω είναι αυτά που λέει η μισητη (πολύ κακιά ρε παιδί μου!!!) θεωρία.

[0] και μην μου πείς ότι σας χωρίζουν χ πολυκατοικίες γιατί ο τρόπος της διάδωσης της μικροκυματικής ακτινοβολίας που στα 10,20,v μέτρα από την εστία εκπομπής λίγο ενδιαφέρει.
[1] Τα Βριλήσσια εχουν μεγαλες διαφορές τέτιου τύπου, αλλά δεν είναι τόσο καταστρεπτικές για την λειτουργίά και την λογική του δικτύου.
[2] Στην περίπτωση που δουλέυεις/παίζεις με μη full mesh και ad-hoc τοπολογίες.

----------


## ggeorgan

Το σωστό link για την συνάντηση είναι αυτό :
http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?p=63715#63715

----------


## v.t.b.

Από το Σαββάτο, εχει αυξηθεί στην περιοχή ο θόρυβος κατακόρυφα (βασικά έχει παει στον διαολο ....), με αποτέλεσμα backbone links που είναι text book examples να μην δουλεύουν. Μέχρις ότου λυθόυν τα προβλήματα. Τα bb links του κόμβου κλειδώνουν χαμήλα (όπου σταθεροποιηθούν) και βλέπουμε ....

----------


## socrates

Όντως παρατήρησα ότι υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα την Κυριακή που πέρασε! 

Η σύνδεση μου με Νικόλα έπεσε κατακόρυφα σε σημείο που το Link έχει γίνει μη λειτουργίσιμο. Έχω να συνδεθώ από το μεσημέρι της Κυριακής ενώ ξημερώματα Κυριακής (2-3 πμ) έπαιζα κανονικότατα!

Ανα αραιά διαστήματα προσπαθούσα να συνδεθώ αλλά δεν κατέστει δυνατό να έχω σωστό link. Οπότε δεν έχω προσθέσει τίποτα σε θορυβο όλες αυτές τις μέρες. Πλέον η λύση του Ocean κρίνεται επιτακτική! Παρακαλώ τον ίδιο να μου στείλει PM για συνάντηση μετά την πρώτη Τρίτη μετά το Πάσχα (το είχαμε πει το αφήσαμε, καιρός να το ξαναπιάσουμε).

Επίσης παρακαλώ τον Vtb ως διαχειριστή του κόμβου του Νικόλα να ελένξουμε κάθε πιθανή αιτία που προκαλεί αυτή την κατάσταση. Είτε είναι λάθος ατομικό, είτε οφείλεται σε τρίτους παράγοντες.

----------


## v.t.b.

Δεν πρόκητε να κάνω κανένα κυνηγό κεραιών και ανεύθηνων χρηστών ή ΙΤ (θεεεέ μου) m(πετατζήδων)anagers της πυρκαγιάς.

Μέσα σε όλα τα άλλα υπήρχε και κάποιος έξυπνος που έβαζε την IP του router για δική του, μετά από όλα αυτά ο router φρίκαρε και πήγε μια βόλτα μέχρι την καπερναουμ ... Κάποια στιγμή θα γίνει reboot.

BTW: Σωκράτη εσύ αυτή την στιγμή δουλεύεις με 52% signal στα 11Μβιτ

----------


## socrates

Ναι το ξέρω Βαγγέλη, το άφησα τώρα το μεσημέρι να δω το λινκ σε βάθος χρόνου.... (+ να κάνω τα απαραίτητα test)
Παρόλα αυτά δεν έχω πρόσβαση στο 'mrtg' στον Νικόλα, ούτε πάω μακρύτερα απο σένα! Επίσης έχω άλλη ενδειξη όσον αφορά το signal!

Θα τα πούμε το βραδάκι όταν γυρίσω σπίτι...

----------


## ablaz3r

Και εγώ με την σειρά μου παρατήρησα αυξημένο θόρυβο, όχι όμως κάτι υπερβολικό. Συνηθίζω 2-3 φορές την βδομάδα να κάνω από το μπαλκόνι ένα γρήγορο σκανάρισμα με το kismet για να βλέπω τι παίζει στην περιοχή και πραγματικά τα AP's φυτρώνουν σαν μανιτάρια... Είναι κάτι τραγικοί τύποι με cisco AP's που ούτε το έχουν ακόμα essid tsunami  :: . 90% είναι εταιρίες... Η προσωπική μου γνώμη είναι ότι δεν δημιουργούν αυτοί τόσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα... Πιστεύω ότι ο θόρυβος δεν προέρχεται από wifi αλλά γενικά από θόρυβο στην μπάντα - από άλλους παράγοντες... Να αναφέρω ότι εκτός από τον θόρυβο στα links, μερικές φορές τα βράδυα το σήμα της τηλεόρασης μου ξαφνικά χαλάει όχι μόνο σε ένα κανάλι, αλλά σε όλα... Το ίδιο και όταν δοκιμάζω και με εσωτερική κεραία... Επίσης το scanner συχνοτήτων μου έχει τρελαθεί και πιάνει περίεργες εκπομπές... Όχι δεν πιστεύω ότι μας επιτήθονται αριανοί, αλλά οι ... Αμερικάνοι... Τόσος θόρυβος σε όλες τις μπάντες μάλλον λόγο κάποιας παπαριάς που έχουν εγκαταστήσει για την ¨ασφάλεια των αγώνων¨ μου φαίνεται...
Anw θα το υποστούμε και αυτό...
ciao

----------


## sotiris

αυτο με την τηλεοραση το εχω παρατηρησει και εγω και τα εχω παρει...αρχικα σκεφτηκα οτι φταιει καποιο καλωδιο ή πριζα,τα αλλαξα αλλα το προβλημα εμεινε,μαλιστα καποιες φορες μερικα καναλια εχουν απιστευτο χιονι,και εγω δοκιμασα με εσωτερικη κεραια και παλι δεν ειδαι διαφορα.
μετα λεω οτι ισως φταινε οι πολλες κεραιες απο το wifi ,τα κλεινω ολα,δεν ειδα αλλαγη.

οποτε και εγω κατεληξα οτι ειναι καποιο συστημα για τους Ολυμπιακους Αγωνες,ειδικα επειδη βρισκομαι μεσα στην προστατευμενη ζωνη του Σταδιου...εψαξα να βρω λεπτομερειες αλλα δεν ειχα τετοια προσβαση.
Τελη Μαιου και τον Ιουνιο θα γινουν εκτεταμενες δοκιμες διαφορων συστηματων,που θα συνεχιστουν μεχρι και τον Αυγουστο,ισως υπαρχει προβλημα με ορισμενα Link που επηρεαζουν διαφορα συστηματα ασφαλειας και επικοινωνιας των αγωνων,και θα πρεπει ή να κατεβασουν ισχυ ή να διακοπουν για κανα μηνα.Δεν υπαρχει τεχνολογια ή συστημα που δεν θα λειτουργησει στους αγωνες οποτε θα υπαρχει χαμος στις μπαντες συχνοτητων και τρομερη πυκνοτητα απο σηματα διαφορων ειδων.

----------


## lambrosk

Με βλέπω με αερόστατο με την ειδική ομάδα καταστολής του ΑΜΔΑ με κάνα handmade ραδιογονόμετρο να ρίχνουμε μπριζόλες έτοιμες ψημένες...

Περιμένετε πιστεύω μέχρι να τελειώσει η ολυμπιάδα θα τελειώσουν ΑΥΤΑ τα προβλήματα και μάλλον θα ξεκινήσουν άλλα...

----------


## enaon

Όποιος απο τους του Φέουδου βρεί λίγο χρόνο, ας κάνει scan για το awmn-1897. Έχει mac filters, απλά ποιός το βλέπει ήθελα να ξέρω..

----------


## racer

Το βλέπει ο ysam (#121)




> Πχ. Έκανα ένα scan με τον stumbler μου το πρωί και εκτός από awmn-1897, awmn-1557 είδα και άλλα τρία APs.


Βέβεα είναι ακόμα νέο μέλος του Φέουδου, αλλα τον εκπαιδεύουμε για την ομάδα "στήνω έξοδο προς χαλάνδρι το καλοκαίρι".



Ηλίας Φραπόγαλλος, 
Μέγας και Ανώτερος Λαϊκιστικός Άρχον, 
Καταστροφέας Απρεπών Σημειωμάτων 
(Μ.Α.Λ.Α.Κ.Α.Σ.) 

Φέουδο Βριλησσίων 
Βριλήσσια, Greece

----------


## lambrosk

Έκληση προς Ηλία (Ocean,Racer όποιον βρω πρώτο)
Πότε θα κανονίσουμε τώρα που έχουν χαλαρώσει λίγο τα πράγματα να γυρίσετε καμιά κεραία και να δοκιμάσω γιατί αυτό στην πράξη δεν το έχουμε κάνει ακόμα.

----------


## racer

Ο ocean είναι χαμένος, εγώ είμαι UK, έρχομαι αρχές ιουνίου :: 
Μπορείς να κανονήσεις και με την ekklisis ::

----------


## lambrosk

Έγινε ξενιτεμένε!  ::

----------


## nvak

Χθές βράδυ σε ένα scan απο την ταράτσα του Telis #2239 (χαλάνδρι)
έπιασα τα κάτωθι:

To 1897 signal -82 noise -100
To 1557 signal -86 noise -105
To 191 signal -79 noise -96
To drinet 72 signal -80 noise -94
To jankos  signal -86 noise -97
To sam signal -85 noise -100 (link με Αχιλέα)
To nicolas signal -86 noise -97

Η στέλλα του πάνω στον ιστό έπιανε και μένα αλλά δεν με είδα στο scan με την yaggi

Δείχνει για ιδανική θέση παρ όλο που είναι σχετικά χαμηλά
( Η πλάκα είναι οτι προσπαθεί να συνδεθεί με κάποιον απο τον Νοέμβριο !!! )

----------


## lambrosk

Και με ποιον έχει επικοινωνήσει;΄
Εκτός και αν είναι ένα παιδί που είχαμε συναντηθεί στο Χαλάνδρι στο Εμπόριο και δεν θυμάμαι το όνομά του.

----------


## nvak

Απο ότι μου είπε επικοινώνησε με τον Nikola με τον Ανδρέα και μένα
( δεν είναι τόσο παιδι  ::  )

----------


## macstar

> Απο ότι μου είπε επικοινώνησε με τον Nikola με τον Ανδρέα και μένα
> ( δεν είναι τόσο παιδι  )


Έχουμε μιλήσει ναι... του είχα υποσχεθεί ένα scan και προφανώς δεν είχε λίιιιγο ακόμη υπομονή! Πάντως μάλλον βλέπει και εμένα... απλά χθες είχα κατεβάσει την Omni για να μπορέσεις να συνδεθείς χωρίς πρόβλημα πάνω μου... θα την ξανα-ανάψω κάποια στιγμή σήμερα...


Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

----------


## nvak

Για την ακρίβεια δεν πήγα για scan αλλά να τον βοηθήσω να συνδεθεί μαζί μου. Δεν έχει δυνατότητα για scan από μόνος του. Ανδρέα μάλλον πρέπει να πάς ο ίδιος να δεις.

----------


## lambrosk

Andrew 24άρη αν θες παρέα και με βολεύει η ώρα έρχομαι.

----------


## ysam

MacStar(οβιε) ακόμα να αλλάξεις πλεύση?  ::  

Ένα scan παρακαλώ  ::  

-Γιάννης

----------


## ncksm

Hi all. Είμαι στην περιοχή του Γέρακα (#1877) και από ότι είδα στο χάρτη έχω επαφή με κάποιους από τους βασικούς κόμβους (πχ #842). Επίσεις νομίζω ότι είναι σε σημείο που μπορώ να εξυπηρετήσω μεγάλο σημείο του Γέρακα. Έχω εξοπλισμό της πλάκας (no name) χωρίς εξωτερική κεραία. Αν υπάρχει κανείς που να έχει την όρεξη να βοηθήσει αν στείλει msg. Αν υπάρχει και κάποιος εξοπλισμός να κάνουμε δοκιμή πριν προχωρήσω σε αγορά, θα ήταν πολύ καλό. Thanks

----------


## racer

Πόλοι υπάρχουνε, αλλά αυτή την εποχή είμαστε λίγο πεσμένοι επειδή μας έπιασε η άνοιξη. Κάνε λίγο υπομονή και θα κάνουμε κάποια συνάντηση στην οποία θα μπορείς να έρθεις να γνωριστούμε. Φρόντισε να παρακολουθείς το forum για να ενημερωθείς  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Ψιτ Hobbit, όποτε έχεις χρόνο αυτήν την εβδομάδα pm me να κάνουμε δοκιμή μεταξύ μας...

----------


## socrates

> Ψιτ Hobbit, όποτε έχεις χρόνο αυτήν την εβδομάδα pm me να κάνουμε δοκιμή μεταξύ μας...


Εχμμμ... Αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι Ξυλόκαστρο αλλά θα γυρίσω σήμερα Αθήνα!

Όποτε θέλεις κάνε μου μια κλήση να βρεθούμε. Εγώ βλέπω και τον nvak, και θέλω να δω τι γίνεται με τον gaslan, που από ότι πιστεύω τον βλέπουμε και οι δύο.

----------


## lambrosk

Ok  ::  
Πάρε με εσύ αν μπορείς όταν ξέρεις ένα απόγευμα ότι θα έχεις χρόνο! ώστε να το κανονίσουμε γιατί εγώ συνήθως το εκάστοτε πρωϊνό μαθαίνω τι θα κάνω το απόγευμα...

----------


## racer

Άμα πάτε για scan δε περνάτε και απ του ysam να δείτε τι γίνετε και από εκεί? Πρέπει να δοκιμαστούνε τα εξής (με σειρά προτεραιότητας):

1. Hobbit-lamprosk
2. ysam-lamprosk
3. Telis-hobbit & telis-ysam
4. ysam-ocean

Ξυπνάτε ρεεεεε, έχουμε δουλεία! Παλιοφραπόγαλα!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Aslan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lambrosk
> 
> Ψιτ Hobbit, όποτε έχεις χρόνο αυτήν την εβδομάδα pm me να κάνουμε δοκιμή μεταξύ μας...
> 
> 
> Εχμμμ... Αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι Ξυλόκαστρο αλλά θα γυρίσω σήμερα Αθήνα!
> 
> Όποτε θέλεις κάνε μου μια κλήση να βρεθούμε. Εγώ βλέπω και τον nvak, και θέλω να δω τι γίνεται με τον gaslan, που από ότι πιστεύω τον βλέπουμε και οι δύο.


Άμα χρειαστείτε backbone, είμαι διαθέσιμος, αλλά δυστηχώς δεν θα έχω πολύ χρόνο για την μετέπειτα διαχείρηση του link...

----------


## lambrosk

Aslan έχεις εξοπλισμό δηλαδή για 2ο IF?
Για την διαχείρηση θέλει κουβέντα αλλά οκ θα τα βρούμε πιστεύω...
Εγω το ΠΣΚΔ θα είμαι εκτός για οικογενειακές υποχρεώσεις...(βαφτίσια Κρήτη οπότε...)

----------


## ncksm

ΟΚ. Περιμένω το επόμενο meeting ή κάποιον που θα έχει χρόνο. Ότι συμβεί πιο γρήγορα  ::

----------


## dti

ncksm μάλλον πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις από το meeting των Ανατολικών Προαστείων που γίνεται μεθαύριο. Διάβασε λεπτομέρειες εδώ και επικοινώνησε με τον signal που οργανώνει το meeting. 
Μπορεί να είσαι η λύση που ψάχνουν τα Ανατολικά Προάστεια για σύνδεση με το awmn, αφού βλέπεις Βριλίσια.  ::

----------


## Aslan

> Aslan έχεις εξοπλισμό δηλαδή για 2ο IF?
> Για την διαχείρηση θέλει κουβέντα αλλά οκ θα τα βρούμε πιστεύω...
> Εγω το ΠΣΚΔ θα είμαι εκτός για οικογενειακές υποχρεώσεις...(βαφτίσια Κρήτη οπότε...)


Όχι, μιας και μέχρι στιγμής ήμουν απλά client  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Ok θα κανονίσουμε απο βδομάδα...

----------


## stardust

Καλησπέρα.Θα ήθελα να κάνω κάποιες προτάσεις έτσι ώστε να αναδιοργανωθεί το θέμα στα Β.Προάστεια.Το θέμα φυσικά είναι τα bb links.Πρώτα απ'όλα έχει συζητηθεί τον τελευταίο καιρό να γίνει ένα ΒΒ stardust-enaon(bliz).Eίναι λίγο μακριά αλλά εαν βγεί τα προτερήματα θα είναι πολλά και από την μεριά των Βριλησσίων αλλά και από το την μεριά του enaon.Kαλά θά ήταν να βλέπατε το nagios για να καταλαβαίνατε τοπολογικά το θέμα.Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ο enaon για κάποιο λόγο βλέπει μόνο εμένα και κανένα αλλόν εδώ γύρω.Ένα plot στην nodedb θα σας πείσει.Άρα πρέπει να κόψω ένα λινκ από αυτά που έχω.Η ΑΓ.Παρασκευή έχει 2η εναλλακτική απο εμένα οπότε δεν φεύγει.Και είμαι ανάμεσα στα BB nikolas kai ablaz3r.Ο δρόμος stardust-ablaz3r-hdkiller kai dti είναι καθαρή γραμμή.Τα ping είναι κορυφαία και δεν θα ήθελα να πέσει το λινκ παρόλο τις δυσκολίες που αντιμετωπίσαμε.Τώρα χωρίς να πουλήσω nikolas-vtb θα πρότεινα αφού έχει ήδη προγραμματιστεί το λινκ nikolas-ablaz3r δε θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα δρομολόγησης.(Άντε Βαγγέλη σου άφησα και ελεύθερο iface gia bb nikolas-vtb).Εγώ αυτά είχα να πώ.Αυτή τη βδομάδα στο κόμβο θα γίνονται ανακατατάξεις.Από την άλλη βδομάδα αν όλα πάνε καλά θα έχουν τελέιώσει όλες οι εργασίες.
Καλο Σαββ/κο!

----------


## nvak

Έχω επιτέλους σηκώσει μόνιμα το λινκ μου με dti μετά από ένα καλό μπλέξιμο που είχα με τις κάρτες.
Τον Bliz τον πιάνω και εγώ πολύ καλά. ( τα AP με το δυνατότερο σήμα που πιάνω είναι του stardust, nikolas και bliz ) 

Μπορώ να βοηθήσω απο την θέση μου τα Βριλήσια μιας και σας βλέπω όλους καλά. Ο Nikolas καλό θα ήταν λόγω της θέσης του να γίνει η πύλη μας προς τα Μεσόγεια. Προς τα κει θα του χρειασθούν σίγουρα δύο interfaces στο άμεσο μέλλον.

----------


## racer

Όπα, μισό, να καταλάβω κι εγώ. Μετά τις αλλαγές τι links θα έχεις Γιάννη?
Και τι link θα έχει ο Υπερναύαρχος ΠιΝίς?


ΥΓ: μην ξεχνάμε ότι μαγειρεύουμε link προς Χαλάνδρι!
ΥΓ2: σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα ήτανε σωστό να χάσει ο ΠιΝις το προτέρημα τις διπλής διεξόδου και τις δυνατότητας σύνδεσης με Μεσόγεια (ελεύθερο iface).
ΥΓ3: Τον ablaz3r δε τον βλέπεις και απ το μπαλκόνι σου?  ::

----------


## stardust

Nϊκο (nvak)για αρχή αυτό που έλεγα με τον bliz είναι να κάνα εγώ ένα bb με τον bliz για αρχή και σιγά σιγά να μπουν οι ενδιάμεσοι εφόσοντα λινκ παρουσιάζουν διακυμάνσεις.
Racer τα ββ λινκς που θα έχω μετά θα είναι με ablaz3r,jilout,bliz.Αυτό το μαγείρεμα του Χαλανδρίου το ακούω εδώ και ένα μήνα αλλά κίνηση δε βλέπω.Στην τελική δε καταστρέφεται τπτ απλά ανασυντάσσεται το σχήμα.Κανείς δεν χάνει,όλοι κερδίζουν!! 

Τον ablaz3r όχι δεν το βλέπω από το μπαλκόνι μου.

----------


## racer

Δεν καταστρέφετε, εγώ δεν κατάλαβα και ρότισα :: 

Όσο για το μαγείρεμα, τι να κάνω ο άνθρωπος, UK είμαι ακόμα!!! Θα κατεύω κατα τις 20/5  ::

----------


## Achille

Το stardust-bliz είναι 6.6Km, δεν είναι απλά λίγο μακριά...

Επίσης ο κόμβος του bliz έχει ήδη υπερβολικά πολλά interfaces, αποκλείεται να δουλέψουν άλλα 2 στον κόμβο του χωρίς να ρίξουν την απόδοση των υπολοίπων.

Καλά κάνετε και ψάχνετε εναλλακτικές, αλλά έχετε υπόψιν σας τα δυο παραπάνω στοιχεία στο σχεδιασμό σας.

----------


## ablaz3r

> Το stardust-bliz είναι 6.6Km, δεν είναι απλά λίγο μακριά...


Το link μου με hdkiller είναι στα 6,2 km αλλά είναι το πιο σταθερό και γρήγορο link που έχω κάνει. Επίσης η ισχύ εκπομπής είναι 21 db από την μεριά μου και 19 db από την μεριά του hdkiller. Άρα και για τα 6.6 km δεν πιστεύω ότι θα υπάρξουν προβλήματα - άλλωστε από τις πρώτες δοκιμές τα αποτελέσματα ήταν ενθαρρυντικά.




> Επίσης ο κόμβος του bliz έχει ήδη υπερβολικά πολλά interfaces, αποκλείεται να δουλέψουν άλλα 2 στον κόμβο του χωρίς να ρίξουν την απόδοση των υπολοίπων.


Σε αυτό συμφωνώ ότι μπορεί να υπάρξει πρόβλημα. Από την μεριά του Stardust θα βάλουμε το πιάτο πολύ πιο μακριά από τον ιστό με τα υπόλοιπα interfaces και ο θεός βοηθός  ::

----------


## racer

Ανακοίνωση για meeting:
http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?p=74137#74137

----------


## ocean

Μετά απο πολλές πολλές προσπάθειες  ::   ::   ::  
Το link ocean - Nikolas λειτουργεί και πάλι !!!!

Τώρα σειρά εχει το ocean - racer (που τελευταία δεν παίζει καλά - μικρέ φιάξε το καλώδιο σου ...)

και το ocean - hobbit (Σωκράτη εγω είμαι ετοιμος και βρήκα και κεραία - εσυ εκανες τίποτα απο την μεριά σου ;; :: 


*Αντε να ξυπνάμε λιγο !!!*

----------


## Nikolas

Ω Ναι! we are up and running again. Επιτελους.

----------


## nkladakis

μου ήρθε routing από vlan3!!!





```
10.21.120.64/29 [110/11] via 10.19.141.28, 00:00:05, Vlan3
10.21.120.72/29 [110/11] via 10.19.141.28, 00:00:05, Vlan3
10.21.121.0/26 [110/21] via 10.19.141.28, 00:00:03, Vlan3
10.21.120.0/26 [110/11] via 10.19.141.28, 00:00:03, Vlan3
10.21.122.208/29 [110/29] via 10.19.141.28, 00:00:06, Vlan3
10.21.121.160/29 [110/21] via 10.19.141.28, 00:00:09, Vlan3
10.21.121.168/29 [110/21] via 10.19.141.28, 00:00:09, Vlan3
10.21.121.144/29 [110/21] via 10.19.141.28, 00:00:08, Vlan3
```

χωρίς πολύ κίνηση ακόμα
http://lola.xtreme.awmn/mrtg/

----------


## socrates

> Μετά απο πολλές πολλές προσπάθειες    
> Το link ocean - Nikolas λειτουργεί και πάλι !!!!
> 
> Τώρα σειρά εχει το ocean - racer (που τελευταία δεν παίζει καλά - μικρέ φιάξε το καλώδιο σου ...)
> 
> και το ocean - hobbit (Σωκράτη εγω είμαι ετοιμος και βρήκα και κεραία - εσυ εκανες τίποτα απο την μεριά σου ;;
> 
> 
> *Αντε να ξυπνάμε λιγο !!!*


Ολα στην ώρα τους! Τώρα είμαι εκτός Αθήνας. Μαζί με τον ysam (να 'ναι καλά) στίσαμε το Linux Box. Εντός εβδομάδας και εκτός απροόπτου θα ειμαστε Up!!!

----------


## lambrosk

Βεβαιώνω και εγώ τα παραπάνω του Σωκράτη...

Καθώς και ότι αύριο θα μπορώ να κάνω και ένα σκαν για ysam (με το καλό να συναντηθούμε-στείλε μου με pm το κινητό σου), και να έχω κανονίσει το λινκ me aslan.

Επίσης εξετάζεται η πιθανότητα για νοτιότερα καθώς πλέον είμαι κάτοχος και μιας Rootena για δοκιμές αντί ομνι...

----------


## ysam

Παρακαλείται ο Ocean όπως σηκώσει το i/f του (αυτό που βρήκε) για να τον scanάρω ASAP!.

Εκτός από το link με Sokrates (Hobbit) θα θέλαμε να δούμε και την περίπτωση ysam-ocean. 

Σκοπός, να κλείσει το τρίγονο ysam-ocen-sokrates.

Αλλά και να μην γίνει αυτό ας κάνω ένα scan και το βλέπουμε.

-Γιάννης

----------


## racer

Δέν είναι τόσο 'απλό' να σηκοθεί i/f στον ocean μιας και χρειάζετε να μπεί σε κουτί (δεν έχουμε ταρατσόκουτο). Πάρε με τελ αύριο να το κάνουμε κάποια στιγμή το απογευματάκι (θα σε πάρω κι εγώ).

----------


## ysam

Ηλία (μικρέ!!??? μπουχαχαχα) ωραία πάρε με μετά τις 15:00 (οικογενιακές υποχρεώσεις) να τα πούμε και να κάνουμε και τα διάφορα scans κτλ..

-Γιάννης

----------


## ocean

Γιάννη,

Δεν νομίζω να με "πιάσεις" με το καινούργιο i/f που στήνω.

Εχω μια πολύ μικρή yagi, επίτηδες, γιατι αυτό το link το προορίζω για τον hobbit που βρίσκεται καμια 150ρια μέτρα μακριά, και δεν θέλω να βρωμίσω την μπάντα....
Επίσης σκοπεύω να βάλω την κεραία στο μπαλκόνι μου και οχι στον ιστό στην ταράτσα, για να "σώσω" την θέα που έχω πρός Χολαργό για κάποιο μελλόντικό link που έχω στά σκαριά....

Οπως τά βλέπω εχεις πολύ μεγαλύτερες πιθανότητες να "βλέπεις" τον Hobbit παρά εμένα (γιατι εγώ οπως ξέρεις είμαι πιο "μέσα" σε σχέση με την Πεντέλης. Οπότε βλέπω το link να γίνεται: Ocean - Hobbit - ysam

Επίσης, οπως λέει και ο Ηλίας (ο μικρός  ::  ), μου λείπει το κουτί, αλλα αυτό κατα πάσα πιθανότητα θα το έχω μεχρι αύριο. 
Προβλέπω οτι το AP θα είναι στον αέρα, μέχρι την Τρίτη το πολυ Τετάρτη το απόγευμα ... 

Αν θέλετε πάντως να κάνετε scan, το ssid θα είναι awmn-799-ΒΒSeek  ::   ::   :: 





> Παρακαλείται ο Ocean όπως σηκώσει το i/f του (αυτό που βρήκε) για να τον scanάρω ASAP!.
> 
> Εκτός από το link με Sokrates (Hobbit) θα θέλαμε να δούμε και την περίπτωση ysam-ocean. 
> 
> Σκοπός, να κλείσει το τρίγονο ysam-ocen-sokrates.
> 
> Αλλά και να μην γίνει αυτό ας κάνω ένα scan και το βλέπουμε.
> 
> -Γιάννης

----------


## ysam

Προφανός δεν με κατάλαβες.. Εκτός από τα links Ocean-Sokrates και Sokrates - ysam που είναι τα σίγουρα, η ιδέα μου είναι να σικώσεις και ένα ocean - ysam και έτσι να κλείσει το τρίγονο. 

Τέσπα εγώ τελείωσα με το ταρατσόκουτο και έχω σηκώσει ένα AP (awmn-121) με πιατάκι 60άρι με feeder by stelios, από τον πολύ ευγενικό (και τον ευχαριστώ θερμά με την ευκαιρία αυτή) *v.t.b.* που κοιτάει πρός το μέρος σας σε κάθετι πόλωση στο κανάλι 1 με το LinkSys WRT54G σε B-Only mode. Θα πάρετε IP από dhcp αν συνδεθείτε απότε αν μπορείτε κάντε ένα scan από εκεί και μου λέτε.

Αυτό λέω να το κρατήσω έτσι μέχρι να συμβούν τα εξής.

1> Να το χρησημοποιήσω σαν client η AP με ocean αν τελικά παίξει αυτό το σενάριο.

2> Να συνδεθώ με τον sokrates με αυτό μέχρι να πάρω το cisco από τον φίλο nikola που δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοεί downgrade του κόμβου του αλλά τέσπα.  :: 

Κάτι που θέλω να πώ επίσης είναι ότι στην ταράτσα μου ανέβασα τάση 12V DC μέσα από το ίδιο το UTP (4ο ζευγάρι [καφέ]) που συνδέω την ethernet μου και παίζει άψογα. Το WRT54G δεν έχει POE option αλλά αυτό που έκανα είναι πλέον σαν να έχει. Απλά FYI.

Αυτά προς το παρόν. Αναμένοντας τα scan σας και την επιστροφή του Hobbit για να συνδεθούμε. 

-Γιάννης

----------


## racer

Γιάννη: ήμουνα όλη μέρα εκτός Βριλησσίων (οικογενειακές υποχρεώσεις κι εγώ) οπότε δεν ήχε νόημα να πάρω. Θα το επαναλάβουμε αύριο (Δευτέρα) μετά τις 17:00. 

Ηλία (μεγάλε) που στο καλό είσαι και σε ψάχνω? Το καλώδιο δίχνει μια χαρά, το home κάνει associate και το σήμα είναι -64. Μιά χαρά δηλαδή. Παρ όλα αυτά ping δεν κάνω. Κοίταξε το και απ τη μεριά σου please  ::

----------


## ocean

> Ηλία (μεγάλε) που στο καλό είσαι και σε ψάχνω? Το καλώδιο δίχνει μια χαρά, το home κάνει associate και το σήμα είναι -64. Μιά χαρά δηλαδή. Παρ όλα αυτά ping δεν κάνω. Κοίταξε το και απ τη μεριά σου please


@racer: Τρέχω και εγώ ....  ::  - Τώρα πάντως εισαι ΟΚ...  :: 

@ysam: Οντος δεν είχα καταλάβει τι εννοουσες... θα κάνω ενα scan να δούμε τι ψάρια πιάνουμε....

----------


## ocean

Και που λέτε, βγαίνω στο μπαλκόνι, ακουμπάω την yagi επάνω στο πρεβάζι,
λέω στο linksys "Get Known BSS ids" και βλέπω:

awmn979-Socrates Ch 9 RSSI 40%  ::  
(εκανα και acossiate ....)

Φαντάσου να έκανα και σκόπευση ......

anyway, @ysam: ετσι πρόχειρα (απο το μπαλκόνι) επιασα επιασα νομίζω ενα awmn-121 αλλα απο RSSI χάλια ( 0% !!!) .... Θα δούμε απο την ταράτσα αλλα το βλέπω χλωμό ....

@Hobbit: Πότε θα είσαι πίσω να το στήσουμε ???

----------


## ysam

Να σε πώ, ποιο linksys εχεις?

και με ποιο S/W? Version ktl.

-Γιάννης

Οσο για το scan κάναμε πάλυ ενα patompoykaloscan (binos) και είμαστε πολύ καλά!

----------


## racer

Confirming.

Έκανα μία επίσκεψη στη ταράτσα του ysam και έχουμε δυνατότητα να αποκτήσουμε οπτική επαφή, βρήσκεται ακριβός πίσω απο το δώμα του απέναντι κτιρίου, το (συγκεκριμένο δώμα είναι διαμπερές με αντιμετρικά παράθρα). Στο τέστ του φακού ο φακός ανάβε μέσα απο τα παράθυρα(!).

Άυριο (η μεθάυριο) θα ανεβάσω έναν ιστούλη να κάνουμε σοβαρή δουλειά. Έχει κανείς 5μ LMR πρόχειρο?

Επιπλέον, μίλησα με LimaH, μου είπε οτι είναι πιθανό να βλέπει ysam2 το οποίο βλέπει bliz. Eπιπλέον ο bliz βλέπει ysam2. Άρα εάν γίνουνε τα ysam-ocean, ocean-LimaH, Limah-ysam2 και ysam2-bliz έχουμε:
(α) σπάσει το LimaH-bliz
(β) αυξήσει τραγικά το reduntancy
(γ) στείλει τον ysam στην δουλειά του σε 3 hops

@ocean: εν τάξι το link μας παίζει. Απάντα κανα τελ να συντονιστούμε να μήν scanaroume τα ίδια ρε!

----------


## nvak

Με μένα θα συνδεθεί κανείς ?  ::  
Πρέπει να σας βλέπω όλους. Όποιος βλέπει την ομνι μου ssid:awmn-nvak-2315 και ενδιαφέρεται ας μου το πει.

----------


## ysam

Νίκο θα κάνω πάλι εγώ σήμερα ένα scan από το σπίτι (#121) για να δω αν σε πιάνω.

-Γιάννης

----------


## lambrosk

Nvak>
Αν δεις την nodedb στο λινκ σου με bliz το σήμα περνάει απο εμένα ακριβώς.

Θα πρέπει να κάνω ένα σκαν να δώ αν πιάνω αυτό το BB και μετά εσένα...γιατί πιστεύω ότι δεν σε βλέπω αλλα απλά σε αυτό το λινκ το σήμα περνάει ακριβώς απο πάνω μου αλλά πολύ ψηλά μιας και οι 2 είσαστε σε ψηλά σημεία...

Αλλιώς αν έπαιζε ποιο καλά θα μπορούσαμε να το σπάγαμε...
Αν θες προς Βριλλήσια εγώ θα σου πρότεινα Hobbit, αν θέλει και όταν με το καλό βρει και διαθέσιμο I/F.

----------


## socrates

Παιδιά sorry που εξαφανίστηκα, αλλά έχω γίνει Βέγκος! Ηρθα για μισή ώρα σπίτι στα Βριλήσσια αλλά θα πρέπει να ξαναφύγω για Ευβοια και να ξανάρθω το απογευματάκι ή αύριο ξημερώματα! Ας είναι καλά η ΔΟΥ Χαλκίδας που για να κάνω μια απλή υπεύθυνη δήλωση με στέλνει πίσω στην ΔΟΥ Χαλανδρίου. Την λέξη ενδοϋπηρεσιακή επικοινωνία και ανταλλαγή εγγράφων δεν την έχουν ακουστά?  ::  

Τεσπά! Ελπίζω να ξεμπερδευώ σύντομα. Έχει αγώνα από αύριο!  ::

----------


## ggeorgan

Σώκρατες (Hobbit)
Αυτό που σού κάνουν οι ΔΟΥ είναι παράνομο, εκτός από το ότι είναι και καψόνι. Μπορεί, όμως, να είναι και καθαρά δολοφονικό, οπότε πρόσεχε πολύ στον δρόμο. Δεν το έχουν σε τίποτε να σε σκοτώσουν για το ραχάτι τους. Αυτά τα γράφω διότι κι εμένα μου έκαναν αντίστοιχα και αναγκάστηκα να τρέχω σαν σε αγώνα αυτοκινήτου από Χαλάνδρι σε Βριλίσια και πάλι πίσω. Και ευτυχώς που δεν υπάγομαι σ' αυτούς ...

----------


## racer

(warning: ανορθογραφα ελληνικα!)

Λοιπόν, κατ αρχίν να ευχαριστήσω τον lamprosk που προσφέρθίκε να δανίσει το καλώδιο του. Τελικά δεν το χρειαστίκαμε και το έχει ακόμα ο ysam. κάναμε ένα 'καλο' scan σήμερα, δέστε το συνειμένο .ns1 και διαβάστε τα σχόλια:

1. Link με ysam (#121) απόλυτα εφηκτό, κάναμε associate μέχρι και με την ενσωματομένη καιράια τις PCMCIA card(!). File transfer πολύ ικανοποιητικα.
2. Καλό σήμα με apoikos/magrathea (#1557). Keep it for future reference
3. Μετριότατο σήμα με LimaH (#1897). Ίσος να υπάρχει κάποιο εμπόδιο, ίσος η omni του να μήν παίζει καλά, ίσος το σήμα της να περνάει απο πάνω. Αναμένουμε να βάλει άλλη κερέα.
4. @digi τι ακριβός είναι το 191b ?
5. Πιάνουμε το sam-achilee (λογικά τον sam) και μάλιστα με πολύ καλό σήμα. Το εφέ είναι οτι είναι πολύ πιθανό να πιάνω τον sam και απο το node racer.
6. Once again, απειροελάχιστο ίχνος απο stardust  :: 
7. Βλέπουμε και nvak
8. Τι θα γίνει επιτέλους με το marousi1? Αντί να ρίχει ύσχι την αυξάνει?Είναι 3km μακρυά και τον πιάνουμε με -10db? Πόσα watt εκπέμπει? ΕΛΕΟΣ!
9. Καμία ιδέα περι του τί είναι το SEM ?
10. Ο hobbit σίμερα δέν έπεζε.

Με βάσι τα παραπάνω εμείς προχωράμε άμεσα σε διασύνδεση με ysam και hobbit. Αναμένετε να ερευνιθεί ο LimaH.

----------


## nvak

Απο ποιό node έγινε το scan ? γιατί με τα πολλά μπερδεύτηκα  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Και επίσης να πούμε ότι lambrosk - ysam2 δεν παίζει πιθανώς λόγο του κτιρίου του Υγεια μπροστά...  ::  
Πρέπει να οργανώσω ένα σκαν με μια Andrew...και να κάνω 360, κάποια στιγμή.
Να ευχαριστήσω και δημόσια τον Ysam που με βοήθησε!  ::

----------


## racer

Το scan είναι απο το node ocean.

----------


## socrates

Λοιπόν αφου ξεμπέρδεψα αισίως... από αύριο Πέμπτη είμαι στην διάθεση σας. (Σήμερα αφιέρωσα την μέρα μου σε γιόγκα, για να συνέλθω από την ωραία μου εμπειρία με τις υπηρεσίες. Ευχαριστώ τον GGeorgan για την συμπάθεια).

Χαίρομαι που παίζει το ysam-ocean... ελπίζω το ΣΚ να έχουμε τελείωσει τις μεταξύ μας συνδέσεις!

Το Cisco το έβγαλα εκτός για να μην επηρεάζει τις δοκιμές σας! Έτσι και αλλιώς, το είχα αφήσει προσωρινά για να κάνει κάποιες ρυθμίσεις ο GAslan. Στο συγκεκριμένο if θα μπει πιο κατευθυντική κεραία (μάλλον το πρωί)

Apoiko, nvak βλέπω και εγώ. Για maroussi1... εσείς τι λέτε... δεν το πιάνω?  ::

----------


## racer

Δεν το πιάνεις επιδή εχεις κτίριο προς τη μεριά του.

Εκανα scan απ το node racer μήπος πιάσω LimaH, μίδεν αποτέλεσμα. LimaH ενημέροσε με εάν σηκόσεις το κατευθυντηκότερο interface.

Μέσα στο σ/κ το πολύ θα πάιζουνε τα links ocean-ysam και ocean-socrates. Το μόνο που λίπει απο εξοπλισμό είναι ένα κουτί.

----------


## ysam

Βασικά έχω διαθέσημο ένα πιάτο 65άρι με feeder. Μπορώ να το δώσω στον ΛιμαΗ  ::  για να κάνουμε δοκιμές η/και κάποιο link. (LimaH - ysam ή LimaH - Ocean) Kαλήτερα το πρώτο για να δουλέψει σωστά το τρίγονο.

-Γιάννης

----------


## LimaH

Από εδώ βγήκανε διάφορα ανωτέρας προτεραιότητος
οπότε μένω σε αναμονή.
Εχω πιάτο κλπ, χρόνος να βρεθεί... (Γιάννη ευχαριστώ)

----------


## racer

Γύρισα αργά στο σπίτι αλλα έχω βάσιμες υποψίες (ping, ifconfig) οτι το link ysam-ocean λειτουργεί. Please confirm

Σήμερα παρέλαβα την Andrew οπότε θα ξανακάνω scan για LimaH μπάς και αλλα δεν νομίζω να δούμε τίποτα παραπάνω απο τα γνωστά.

@LimaH, επιδή κάτι έπαθε το κινητό μου και αναγκάστικα να κάνω restore ένα παλαιότερο phone book μπορείς να μου ξαναστήλεις με pm τα τηλέφωνα σού? Ευχαριστώ  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Λειτουργει...απο όσο ξέρω που είμουν με ysam χθες απόγευμα.
Επίσης λειτουργεί και το hoobit - aslan και απο σήμερα το aslan - lambrosk.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nvak

Λάμπρο πρέπει να το γιορτάσουμε  ::   ::   ::  

Γιατί χάθηκε ο stardust και ο Ygk απο την nodedb ?
stardust βλέπει ο hoοbit ή ο aslan ?

----------


## lambrosk

O aslan βλέπει και εσένα πεντακάθαρα αλλά δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο θέλει να σηκώσει και άλλο if κάποια στιγμή διότι τώρα είναι μια χαρά στο χώρο του πλυσταριού μην προκαλέσει να του βάλουν κάνα χέρι...

----------


## ysam

Βέβαια έχει και ένα άλλο θέμα ακόμα.... 

Το Ταρατσόκουτο βρήσκετε υπό κράτηση (σε εμένα).

Το εν λόγο pc παρακολουθείται στενά διότι είχε πολύ λάθος λειτουργικό (WINDOWZ) και αφού περάσει τα πανδυνα (format) θα ξαναστηθεί άλλο γνωστό καλό (Linux) για να μπει στην θέση του (ταράτσα GAslan)  :: 

-Γιάννης

----------


## lambrosk

Ναι αυτό το είχα ξεχάσει στον ενθουσιασμό μου...
Εντάξει θεωρητικά είναι έτοιμο...

----------


## socrates

> Βέβαια έχει και ένα άλλο θέμα ακόμα.... 
> 
> Το Ταρατσόκουτο βρήσκετε υπό κράτηση (σε εμένα).
> 
> Το εν λόγο pc παρακολουθείται στενά διότι είχε πολύ λάθος λειτουργικό (WINDOWZ) και αφού περάσει τα πανδυνα (format) θα ξαναστηθεί άλλο γνωστό καλό (Linux) για να μπει στην θέση του (ταράτσα GAslan) 
> 
> -Γιάννης


Εγώ από την μεριά μου, έχω στρέψει ένα μικρό πιάτο προς ocean, το έβαλα στον ιστό προσωρινά, αλλά θα κάνω δοκιμή και από το μπαλκόνι! Εχω κάνει αίτηση για επίσιμες IPs αλλά μέχρι να έρθουν μπορεί να δανειστώ ένα set από ysam (πρέπει να ξεμπερδέυουμε το ΣΚ)! Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που δεν το έχω ενεργοποιήσει ακόμα.

Περιμένω να πάει το μεταλλαγμένο TaratsoPC (υψηλή χειρουργική από τον ysam) στον GAslan για να βελτιώσω το από εκεί link όσο μπορώ!

Οπότε όταν ετοιμάσει το PC o ysam (μπορεί και απόψε), το επιστρέφουμε και το στήνουμε στον GAslan, και ερχόμαστε από μένα να κλείσουμε τα link ocean<->socrates<->gaslan.

----------


## dti

Scan από την ταράτσα του netsailor. Συνδέεται βέβαια στον stardust, αλλά ένα bblink προς nvak είναι επιθυμητό και υπό προϋποθέσεις (ψηλός ιστός, κατευθυντικές κεραίες εκατέρωθεν) δυνατό.

----------


## netsailor

Η σκέψη για bb link με nvak και stardust έγινε γιατί αφενός υπάρχει κάποιο εμπόδιο που δεν επιτρέπει το απευθείας λινκ nvak-stardust με το πιάτο του stardust παρά μόνο με την omni, η οποία προφανώς το ξεπερνάει οριακά και αφετέρου για να αποσυμφορηθεί το AP.

Αν και δεν το περίμενα, βλέπω και τον nikolas οπότε αν υπάρξει ανάγκη κάποια στιγμή, θα μπορούσε να γίνει κάποιο link προς τα κεί.

Αύριο πάω γιά ιστό και βλέπουμε πως θα προχωρήσει ...

----------


## racer

Δεν ξέρω εάν ο νικόλας μπορεί να δεχτεί clients.


Ανημέροση για τον κόμβο ocean:
Σήμερα τοποθτίθηκε νέος και ψήλότερος (3-4μ) ιστός. 
Εξετάζουμε την περίπτοση να συνδέσουμε τους ysam και hobbit στο ίδιο interface με ένα 3com 802.11*g* AP σε *yagi* καιρέα 9dbm. Εκτός απο θόρυβο θα εξυπηρετήσει:
(α) την εξάπλωση προς χαλάνδρι
(β) πιθανόν να δεχτεί επιπλέον 'σοβαρούς' clients

Περιμένω σχόλια επ αυτού, να το κάνουμε ή όχι? Μήπος να το δοκιμάσουμε αρχηκά?

-- EDIT -- 
Να εξιγήσω καλύτερα, το *g* nterface θα παράγει θόρυβο στο κανάλι που είναι (ας πούμε το 11) και στα 3 διπλανά τού, δλδ στα κανάλια 8,9,10,11. Αυτό όμως θα μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει τουλάχιστον 2 BB clients που εάν χρισιμοποιύσανε *b* και 2 διαφορετηκά κανάλια (ας πούμε 6 και 11) θα παρήγαγαν θόρυβο στα κανάλια 4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11! Επίσης λόγο του οτι είναι κοντά ίσος μπούνε και σε οριζόντια.

----------


## ysam

χαχαχαχα ποιόν ρωτάς?

Δεν νομίζω να σου πει κανείς ναι κάντο, όχι τόσο για το *g* (στην περιοχή μας είμαστε λίγοι) αλλά για το ότι δεν κατεβάζει power.

Πάντος θα δοκίμαζα ευχαρίστως αυτό το setup για να δω τι ταχυτητα θα πιάσει στην απόσταση που είμαστε.

-Γιάννης

----------


## racer

Έγώ νομίζω οτι πολοί θα πούνε όχι. Όσο για το power, υπάρχουνε τρόποι να κατεβάσει η έστο βάζουμε το linksys  ::

----------


## ocean

Η σκέψη δεν είναι κακή, αλλα:

Απ οσο ξέρω ο ysam πιθανώς να έχει πρόβλημα να γυρίσει το Linksys του σε client mode - κατι τέτοιο μου έλεγε την τελευταία φορά που μιλήσαμε -
(και το 3Com δεν παίζει σαν client). Αν αυτό μπορεί να λυθεί, τοτε ίσως να αξίζει τόν κόπο να βάλουμε δυο Links στό ιδιο AP.

Απο την άλλη χάνουμε το redundancy (αν πεσει το AP, πέφτουν και οι δύο cilents...)





> Εξετάζουμε την περίπτοση να συνδέσουμε τους ysam και hobbit στο ίδιο interface με ένα 3com 802.11*g* AP σε *yagi* καιρέα 9dbm.

----------


## ysam

Οκ τότε θα βάλουμε το dlink σε g mode και θα συνδεθούν ocean+socrates εκεί και ας μην φτιάξουμε το τρίγονο. Έτσι και εγώ θα έχω ένα ακόμα I/F και ο socrates για κάποιο link me nvak ίσως?

Όλα αυτά Ηλία (μεγάλε) αφού βάλετε κάτι στο νέο πανέμορφο lol ιστό, που έβαλες ο Ηλίας (μικρός)  ::  και νοιώθει μοναξιές.. 

-Γιάννης

----------


## socrates

Αξίζει να δοκιμάσουμε... μόνο και μόνο για τον πειραματισμό... αλλά...

...δεν το βλέπω βιώσιμη λύση σε βάθος χρόνου και καλό είναι να αποφύγουμε να βγάλουμε μόνοι μας τα μάτια μας! Πιστεύω ότι προτεραιότητα μας είναι να φτιαχτεί το τρίγωνο που θα μας δώσει σταθερότητα, και θα είναι η βάση για νοτιοανατολικότερες εναλλακτικές διαδρομές ώστε να αποφύγουμε προβλήματα όπως το πρόσφατο στο link Κλαδάκη-Αχιλλέα.

Την σταθερότητα του δικτύου μακριά από μας δεν μπορούμε να την ελένξουμε, όμως μπορούμε να ελένξουμε τα δικά μας link...

my 0.05€!!!

----------


## ekklisis

Εγώ λέω να βάλουμε επιτέλους το 3Com, για να κρατήσουμε ελεύθερο το linksys. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι αυτές τις μέρες ψήνεται link με Κοντόπευκο - Αγία Παρασκευή και με διαφορετικό configuration θα αναγκαστώ να ανεβάσω ταρατσο-pc, που μάλλον δε λέει. Πάντως τώρα που το σκέφτηκα, είναι κι αυτό μια ιδέα!

----------


## netsailor

> Δεν ξέρω εάν ο νικόλας μπορεί να δεχτεί clients.


Δεν εννούσα client στο Νικόλα. Απλά "σκεφτόμουν φωναχτά" οτι αν υπήρχε ανάγκη κάποια στιγμή θα μπορούσε να αποκατασταθεί το παλιό link stardust-nikolas.

----------


## nvak

Μία καλή λύση θα ήταν να συνδεθώ με τον Nikolas ώστε να βλέπω stardust και ocean και έτσι με ένα bb να υπάρχει εφεδρική διαδρομή πρός bliz και dti. Αυτή την στιγμή αποσυμφορώ την κίνηση στο 
λινκ bliz-achilles περνώντας την μισή απο το nvak-bliz ( όταν φυσικά δεν κολλάει η quagga !! )
Το link σε client mode που εξακολουθώ να διατηρώ με stardust δουλεύει συνέχεια στα όριά του (1mb/s transfer) και δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στο λινκ bliz-nvak γιατί είναι και τα δύο στο 7.

----------


## ysam

FYI

Δεν υπάρχει link nikolas-stardust !!

-Γιαννης

----------


## stardust

Εγώ πάντως θα πρότεινα αναφερόμενος στους κόμβους nvak,netsailor να γίνει ένα bb netsailor-nvak και άλλο ένα bb stardust-netsailor.To 2o θα είναι έτοιμο την Παρασκευή.Το πρώτο εξαρτάται από netsailor nvak.Όπως είπε και o netsailor δεν κατάφερα να δω nvak.Οπότε αποψή μου είναι να γίνει έτσι.

Τώρα από την άλλη μεριά της Πεντέλης δηλ.hobbit,ocean εγώ δε θα συμφωνούσα με τα g.Ο πρώτος λόγος είναι ότι 2 ifaces των b φυσικά θα πηγαίνουν πιο γρήγορα από τα g.2ον δημιουργείται πρόβλημα "πατητής" ο ισχυρότερος σε σήμα παίρνει όλο το bw.Εγώ λεώ να ξεχάσετε το g.Επίσης όλοι γνωρίζουμε ότι σε οριζόντια πόλωση ακόμα και τα b είναι πολυ ευαίσθητα.Πιστεύετε ότι θα δουλέψει οριζόντια σε g??

Εγώ θα πρότεινα 2 11άρια το ένα κάθετη και το άλλο οριζόντια σε κοντινά κανάλια μεταξύ τους.

Επίσης έχω χαθεί λόγω διαβασμάτων αλλά διαβάζω τα posts.
OΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΕΒΑΊΝΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΒΡΙΛΙΣΣΙΑ!!
καλή συνέχεια παιδια

----------


## ysam

Μπορούμε να παίξουμε με g-nitro σε αυτήν την περίπτωση.

Πάντος το Dlink μου είναι σε κάθετη πόλωση.

Επίσης έχω I/Fs διαθέσημα οπότε ότι θέτε κάνουμε  :: 

-Γιάννης

----------


## nvak

> stardust
> Εγώ πάντως θα πρότεινα αναφερόμενος στους κόμβους nvak,netsailor να γίνει ένα bb netsailor-nvak και άλλο ένα bb stardust-netsailor.To 2o θα είναι έτοιμο την Παρασκευή.Το πρώτο εξαρτάται από netsailor nvak.Όπως είπε και o netsailor δεν κατάφερα να δω nvak.Οπότε αποψή μου είναι να γίνει έτσι.


OK θα προχωρήσω έτσι. Περιμένω ο netsailor να ετοιμάσει τον ιστό του.
Θα έπρεπε όμως να συνδεθεί ο stardust με ocean για να ενοποιηθεί η περιοχή. Μέχρι να βρεθεί η γέφυρα στον κάμπο μπορώ να κάνω προσωρινά εγώ την γέφυρα.

----------


## socrates

> Μπορούμε να παίξουμε με g-nitro σε αυτήν την περίπτωση.
> 
> Πάντος το Dlink μου είναι σε κάθετη πόλωση.
> 
> Επίσης έχω I/Fs διαθέσημα οπότε ότι θέτε κάνουμε 
> 
> -Γιάννης


Θα συμφωνήσω με Stardust και θα πω ότι δεν βλέπω να δουλεύει το g nitro ή όχι! Μην ξεχνάμε ότι αναφερόμαστε σε BB links και όχι links με clients. Θα δημιουργηθούν αρκετά προβήματα! Εγώ είμαι σύμφωνος ως δοκιμή και μόνο για να δω αν επιβεβαιώνεται αυτό που λέω. Από την άλλη λέω να προχωρήσουμε κανονικά όπως είχαμε πει στο τρίγωνο... ysam-socrates-ocean. Αν υπάρχουν ελείψεις σε εξοπλισμό ας αναφερθούν... Ηλία είπες στον Nikolas για το ηλ. κουτι?

Aύριο θα βάλω έναν ιστό που πήρα σήμερα, πάνω στο δώμα και θα αυξήσω κατά πολύ το οπτικό πεδίο μου.

Προς το παρόν... πάω να κάνω post στο troubleshoting για το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω με τις cisco340PCI και το Μ/Β.  ::

----------


## papashark

> -- EDIT -- 
> Να εξιγήσω καλύτερα, το *g* nterface θα παράγει θόρυβο στο κανάλι που είναι (ας πούμε το 11) και στα 3 διπλανά τού, δλδ στα κανάλια 8,9,10,11. Αυτό όμως θα μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει τουλάχιστον 2 BB clients που εάν χρισιμοποιύσανε *b* και 2 διαφορετηκά κανάλια (ας πούμε 6 και 11) θα παρήγαγαν θόρυβο στα κανάλια 4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11! Επίσης λόγο του οτι είναι κοντά ίσος μπούνε και σε οριζόντια.


To σκεπτικό σου έχει λογική βάση, αλλά κολάει σε τεχνικά προβλήματα που μπορεί να οδηγήσουν σε χειρότερο αποτέλεσμα από το υπάρχον.

Έτσι το G απαιτεί καθαρότερα πλαϊνά κανάλια από ότι το b, και σε έλλειψη αυτών έχει πάρα πολλά resend με αποτέλεσμα να καταλήγει να είναι αργότερο από το b (βλέπε δοκιμές achille στο cslab)

Ακόμα το g απαιτεί περισσότερο σήμα για να δουλέψει, καθότι έχει μικρότερη ευαισθησία από τα g στις μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες, από -82db και καλύτερα που παίζουμε στο b, θα πέσεις τουλάχιστον 12db ή και παραπάνω, το οποίο σημαίνει χοντρικά το 1/4 της απόστασης που είχες με το b

Τέλος αφού μιλάς για δύο BB links να συμπτηχθούν σε ένα, τότε θέλω να ελπίζω ότι αυτά είναι στην ίδια κατεύθηνση με διαφορά το πολύ 5-6 μοίρες, για να μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις 24αρες κεραίες, είτε αυτές είναι πιάτα, είτε είναι grid, διότι οποιαδήποτε άλλη κεραία με λιγότερα db θα μικρήνει κατά πολύ το Link.


Για να συνοψήσουμε, το βλέπω πολύ χλωμό τα 2 BB από b να τα βάλεις σε ένα ΑΡ με g να παίξουν καλύτερα, αλλά προτιμώ να σε δω και να σε δαγκώσω από κοντά, πάνω από τίποτα φραπεδιές...  ::   ::

----------


## ysam

Χαχαχαχα σωστοοοοοός αλλά η απόσταση που μηλάμε είναι

ocean - socrates = max 150m
ocean - ysam = max 450m
ysam - socrates = max 400m

Για να καταλάβεις ο ocean σε δοκιμές που κάναμε έπαιζε με το laptop του
με εμένα με την μικρή κεραιούλα που έχει επάνω της και έχοντας μπροστά του μερικές λεύκες να εμποδίζουν. 

Πολύ θα ήθελα να κάνουμε μια δοκιμή και να φάμε τα μούτρα μας, όμως αν δεν τα φάμε... θα έχουμε κερδίσει πολλά.  :: 

Ας μπούν όμως τα υλικά στις ταράτσες (ocean - socrates) και βλέπουμε.

Τι θα κάνουμε που θέλω να τους δαγκώσω και τους δύο Ηλίες (Μικρό και Μεγάλο) που με έχουν αφήσει με το fiderάκι στο μπαλκόνι να κοιτάει τουλάχιστον 30 μοίρες αριστερότερα από εκεί που είμαι και πάλι έχω link στα -82. ???  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Τόσο κοντά μπορεί και να παίξει, απλά θα θορυβείτε γύρω σας....

Γιατί δεν βάζετε κατευθείαν πιάτα μεταξύ σας με ανεξάρτητα ifs σε g ?

Εάν βάλετε και τις κεραίες χαμηλά και τις κρύψετε για να μην λαμβάνουν αλλά και να μην εκπέμπουν θόρυβο, θα παίξει ακόμα καλύτερα.

Καλή τύχη στο εγχείρημα, και μην ανυσιχείς, θα τον δαγκώσω τον racer ούτως ή άλλως, έχω αρκετούς λόγους  ::

----------


## ysam

Γιατί αν βάλουμε g στο τρίγονακι τότε θα χάσουμε ΟΛΗ την μπάντα!  ::   ::  

Οπότε θα δαγκώσω εγω τον μεγάλο..  :: 

-Γιάννης

----------


## socrates

Φυσικά θα κρύψουμε όσο μπορούμε τις κεραίες για να μην ξεφύγει ο θόρυβος. Με τον ocean βλεπόμαστε μπαλκόνι με μπαλκόνι!  ::

----------


## racer

Ώρεα, επιδη κι εγώ είμαι της γνώμης οτι πρέπει να δοκιμάσουμε προτού να απορίψουμε και επιδή το 'κέρδος' του *g* μου μοιάζει ελκυστηκότερο απο την χασούρα, άυριο θα στήσουμε δοκιμαστηκά το *g* και παρακαλώ όποιος μπορεί κατα χαλάνδρι μεριά να κοιτάξει εάν θα πιάνει το νέο AP (θα ανακοινωθεί SSID) και πόσο δυνατά.

Και αφήστε τα δαγκόματα γιατι θα αμολύσω την Έλλη  ::

----------


## papashark

Γουστάρω σκυλοκαβγά, να πάρω και τον Άρη  ::  

Ηλία, πρέπει να τα πούμε και από κοντά, εμείς, έχω κάτι δικό σου που θα αρχίσει να μαυρίζει στο τέλος, πες μου άμα δεν το θες να το δώσω αλλού  ::

----------


## ysam

Γιατί? Τώρα τι χρώμα είναι?

----------


## racer

Ολοκληρώθηκε η ά φάση των εργασιών στο κόμβο ocean. Το λίνκ με ysam είναι UP. Χρισημοποιείτε stella 17db σε full power προς το παρόν, άπο άυριο θα αρχήσουνε οι δοκιμές μείοσης ισχύος  ::  (έτσι κι αλιώς την περισότερη ενέργεια την τρόει κατακέφαλα ο γείτονας:ο :: )

Επιπλέον άυριο-μεθάυριο θα μπεί και το link ocean-hobbit.

----------


## socrates

Σε πρώτη φάση έγινε και το link ysam-socrates(hobbit)! Με 7dbm+16m καλώδιο και μικρό πιάτο στον νέο ιστό. Αν είναι έτοιμο το κουτί (tia Ηλία  ::  ) θα αντικατασταθεί το καλώδιο με εξωτερική συσκευή (0dbm). Eπίσης το πιάτο θα αντικατασταθεί με 80άρι για μεγαλύτερη κατευθυντικότητα. Το μικρό πιάτο θα μπει στο μπαλκόνι για την σύνδεση με Ocean.

----------


## paravoid

> Χρισημοποιείτε stella 17db σε full power προς το παρόν


Αυτό είναι το g;  :: 
Δεν ξαναπας στην Αγγλία;  ::

----------


## racer

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από racer
> 
> Χρισημοποιείτε stella 17db σε full power προς το παρόν
> 
> 
> Αυτό είναι το g; 
> Δεν ξαναπας στην Αγγλία;


Όχι ρε, σε b το κάναμε. Για τη δοκιμή με g βλέπουμε  ::

----------


## ysam

Αστα αυτά ρε... Γιατί δεν τους λες ότι το λινκ παίζει στα 48Mpbs.. ???

Ναι.. I wish.. 

Ας δούμε το φως μας πρώτα με το Full mesh που τώρα που είναι ο Αχιλλέας κάτω δεν έχουμε κανέναν δρόμο για να στείλουμε τα πακετάκια μας... Ετσι μου'ρχεται να βάλω κανένα VPN με το ysam2 μεσω Internet μπας και δουμε ασπρι μέρα.. 

Αααα και BTW το link Aχιλλέας - Κλαδάκης πάλι είχε πολλά lost packets.. 

Ηλίες παμε στα βουνά να βάλουμε κανένα λινκ?  :: 

 ::

----------


## racer

Project V.A.N. (Vehicle Activated Network) initiated  :: 

Εγώ λέω να πάρουμε τα κορίτσια και να πάμε στα βουνά να δούμε το φεγγάρι που τις τελευτέες μέρες είναι τεράστιο! Το wi-fi δεν μας θέλει  ::

----------


## nvak

To link nvak-netsailor και το link netsailor-stardust είναι up and running  ::

----------


## ysam

Μπράβω παιδιά,

Αρα θέλουμε τώρα ένα λινκάκι nvak - ??? για να συνδεθείτε με τις βόριες περιοχές.

-Γιάννης

----------


## ablaz3r

Μπράβο και από μένα! Πολύ καλή δουλειά! Είδατε η canten-ίτσα μου? 600 kb/sec  ::

----------


## racer

Υπέροχα!

Την παρασκευή βρεθήκαμε τυχαία μερικοί φεουδάρχες και συζιτήσαμε κάποια αναδιοργάνωση. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω, υπάρχει κανείς που να συνδέετε αυτήν την στιγμή η να σκοπεύει να συνδεθεί στο άμεσο μέλλον στην sector του nikolas?

Δέυτερον, η ιδέα του g προς το παρόν περνάει στο συρτάρι μέχρι νεοτέρας, η επόμενη τρελή ιδέα είναι ότι τα links του κόμβου ocean πρέπει να γίνουνε συνολικά 9 (απο 4 που υπάρχουνε τώρα). Τα πιθανά κανάλια που θα χρισημοποιηθούνε είναι:



```
channel	link		pol	facing
--------------------------------------
1	xtreme		V	west
2
3	Chalandri	V	south
4	
5	Cholargos	V	south
6	
7	racer		V	north
7	hobbit		V	south
8	ysam		H	south
9
10	ablaz3r		H	north
11	
12	limah		V	north
13	melissia	H	north
```

Σημειώση: λόγο κτηρίου μπορούμε να αποκτήσουμε σχεδόν απόλυτη αποκοπή μεταξί των link racer/hobbit και του hobbit/ysam. Όχι όμως και μεταξί ysam/racer

Υπάρχει έστο ένας που πιστεύει οτι μπορεί και να δουλέψει? ::

----------


## papashark

Εάν πράγματι υπάρχει πλήρη απομονωση μεταξύ των κεραιών που είναι σε γειτονικά κανάλια, ακόμα και απομόνωση σε τοιχόν ανακλάσεις από τις άλλες κεραίες του κόμβου, τότε ίσως να μπορεί να δουλέψει  ::

----------


## netsailor

> Είδατε η canten-ίτσα μου? 600 kb/sec


Το wlan0 είναι το link με nvak με Andrew 24 και από τις δύο πλευρές και το wlan1 με stardust με 9db panel από τη μεριά μου και την cantenna από την άλλη μεριά.

----------


## ysam

Sorry αλλά μου φαίνεται λίγο,

το traffic που βλέπουμε είναι test traffic ή πραγματικό?

-Γιάννης

----------


## ysam

> Υπέροχα!
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> channel	link		pol	facing
> --------------------------------------
> 1	xtreme		V	west
> 2
> ...


Ηλία πιστεύω ότι θα παίξει αλλά πρέπει άμεσα να υλοποιηθεί εναλλακτικό λινκ προς το ΑΜΔΑ γιατί τα προβλήματα που έχει τελευταία ο Αχιλλέας μας έχουν διδάξει πόσο Full Mesh είναι τελικά το δίκτυο και πόσο down under πανε τα πακέτα μας όταν ο κόμβος (#38 ) είναι εκτός λειτουργίας.

BTW τώρα είναι πάλι down.

Επίσης πριν αναθέτεις κανάλια θα πρέπει να βλέπεις και τους υπόλοιπους σε τι κανάλια παίζουν για να μην χρειαστεί να γίνουν όλοι μπάχαλο.

Ααα και ένα τελευταίο...  ::  Ενας φεουδάρχης και μάλιστα αυτός που πάει για DR θα πρέπει να ξέρει τη σημαίνει WDS!  ::   ::  (μου θέλεις και τηλεσκοπική ξενάγιση των ουρανών παναθεμά σε και ενα σωστό λινκ δεν έχεις κάνει..)

Οχι δεν είμαι ο isnogood..  :: 

-Γιάννης

----------


## nvak

Πραγματικό είναι. Φαίνεται στο http://www.nvak.awmn/mrtg (αν και λίγο μπλεγμένο απο τα χθεσινά reboot )

----------


## ysam

> Πραγματικό είναι. Φαίνεται στο http://www.nvak.awmn/mrtg (αν και λίγο μπλεγμένο απο τα χθεσινά reboot )


Ωραία τότε καλά είναι. 

-Γιάννης

----------


## ocean

Πώς λέγεται ο ανθρωπος που γυρνάει σπίτι του απο την δουλειά και βρίσκει τα δύο απο τα τρία του UPS κάμενα ???


Αν απαντήσατε με λέξη που ξεκινά από ΓΚΑ και τελειώνει σε ΝΤΕΜΗΣ κερδίσατε !!!

 ::   ::   ::  

Τεσπα, καποια μεγάλη μαλακία πρέπει να παίχτηκε με την ΔΕΗ σήμερα και ευτυχώς που δεν "αρπαξε" και τίποτε άλλο ....

Παντος αν αναρωτιώσασταν γιατι η cecilia ηταν κάτω σημερα αυτός ήταν ο λόγος. 
Τώρα ειναι πάλι ολα UP, 24/7 ώς συνήθως, αλλά χωρίς UPS προς το παρόν μέχρι να επισκευαστούν....

----------


## wiresounds

> Πώς λέγεται ο ανθρωπος που γυρνάει σπίτι του απο την δουλειά και βρίσκει τα δύο απο τα τρία του UPS κάμενα ???
> 
> 
> Αν απαντήσατε με λέξη που ξεκινά από ΓΚΑ και τελειώνει σε ΝΤΕΜΗΣ κερδίσατε !!!
> 
>    
> 
> Τεσπα, καποια μεγάλη μαλακία πρέπει να παίχτηκε με την ΔΕΗ σήμερα και ευτυχώς που δεν "αρπαξε" και τίποτε άλλο ....
> 
> ...


Περαστικά Ηλία.
Εγώ πριν από το UPS έχω έναν ηλεκτρονικό σταθεροποιητή τάσης. Τα 2 KV πρέπει να έχουν 60 με 80 ευρώ ανάλογα με την μάρκα.

----------


## john70

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ocean
> 
> Πώς λέγεται ο ανθρωπος που γυρνάει σπίτι του απο την δουλειά και βρίσκει τα δύο απο τα τρία του UPS κάμενα ???
> 
> 
> Αν απαντήσατε με λέξη που ξεκινά από ΓΚΑ και τελειώνει σε ΝΤΕΜΗΣ κερδίσατε !!!
> 
>    
> 
> ...


>> 2 KW ή 2KVA 

Αλλά ότι και να πάρεις απο μάρκα , προτίμησε να είναι μηχανικό και όχι ηλεκτρονικό . Τα ηλεκτρονικά βγάζουν βρωμιά (παράσιτα) και είναι πιο αργά σε εξομαλύνσεις...

----------


## ysam

Ηοββιτ θα ήθελες να μοιραστείς μαζί μας το status του κόμβου σου? Η να το βάλεις στους Αχ-Βχ πχ?

Επίσης πόσοι από βριλ.+περίχωρα έχετε πάρει 2-port ethernet κάρτες μπας και πάει κάποιος από τον jabarlee να τις πάρει για όλους?

-Γιάννης

----------


## socrates

> Ηοββιτ θα ήθελες να μοιραστείς μαζί μας το status του κόμβου σου? Η να το βάλεις στους Αχ-Βχ πχ?
> 
> Επίσης πόσοι από βριλ.+περίχωρα έχετε πάρει 2-port ethernet κάρτες μπας και πάει κάποιος από τον jabarlee να τις πάρει για όλους?
> 
> -Γιάννης


Γιάννη έχω αναφέρει σε διάφορα posts τις βασικές αλλαγές αλλά θέλω να σταθεροποιηθεί κάπως η κατάσταση στον κόμβο μου και θα κάνω μια συνολική δημοσίευση ζητώντας ξεχωριστή ενότητα στους ΑΧ-ΒΧ κόμβους. Προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση βαδίζω. Επίσης ανταποκρίθηκα στο κάλεσμα του apoikou και του έστειλα στοιχεία της περιοχής ώστε να τα περάσει στο nagios της περιοχής που στήνει. Όταν είναι να περάσει τα στοιχεία ας με πάρει τηλέφωνο να τον ενημερώσω για τις τελευταίες αλλαγές.

Τώρα για τις κάρτες έιχα στείλει pm στον jabarlee και μιλήσαμε και σήμερα στο τηλέφωνο. Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα συναντηθούμε αύριο και θα πάρω τις 2 κάρτες μου + τις άλλες 2 τις περιοχής (ocean+ysam). Φυσικά εννοείται ότι αν πάει κάποιος πρώτος μπορεί να πάρει και για τους υπόλοιπους. Τι στο καλό σε ακτίνα 500 μέτρων είμαστε!

----------


## ysam

Αν μπορείς πάρε και το feederάκι που μου έχει κρατήσει.. 

Εγώ δεν θα είμαι εδώ το Σ/Κ αυτό.

Ευχαριστώ,

-Γιάννης

----------


## ocean

Up and running again !!!

(ουυυυφφφφφ.... μου εβγαλε την πιστη το ατιμο  ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## socrates

> Up and running again !!!


Τελικά τι έφταιγε?




> Αν μπορείς πάρε και το feederάκι που μου έχει κρατήσει.. 
> Εγώ δεν θα είμαι εδώ το Σ/Κ αυτό. 
> Ευχαριστώ, 
> -Γιάννης


Το ΣΚ θα είμαι και εγώ εκτός! 
(Ενδέχεται να υπάρχουν προβλήματα με τον κόμβο μου γιατί γίνονται κάποιες δοκιμές.)

Tnx racer που πήρες τις 2-port ethernet από τον jabarlee! Οι κάρτες παραδόθηκαν στους κατόχους τους. (2 hobbit, 1 ocean, 1 ysam). Στον Γιάννη (ysam) έδωσα και το feeder που πήρα από jabarlee.

----------


## racer

Πολύ πιθανό τα προβλήματα routing να οφείλοντε σε αυτό:
http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php? ... highlight=

----------


## socrates

Από χθες λειτουργεί το link μου με stardust.
Μένει να δουλέψει το link ocean-ablaz3r, και να αξιοποιηθεί ο κόμβος του Νικόλα. Ειδικά για το δεύτερο χρειαζόμαστε επανασχεδίαση και κατά την γνώμη μου να μπει κάποιος ενδιάμεσος μεταξύ Νικόλα και Stardust/Netsailor και ακόμα πιο ανατολικά. Ο ocean/racer ψάχνει για link που θα αποτελέσει μια καλή έξοδο για τα Βριλήσια. Πέρα απο επανεργοποίηση του link με xtreme θα μπορούσε να γίνει link με tassos (όταν ο τελευταίος επιστρέψει από Αγγλία).

Οπότε είμαστε καλά δικτυακά. Το θέμα είναι να ενεργοποιήσουμε κάποιες υπηρεσίες και να μπορέσουμε να εκμεταλευτούμε τις δυνατότητες του δικτύου. Σαν πρώτο βήμα προτείνω την καταγραφή των τοπικών υπηρεσιών και την δημιουργία ενός short-term πλάνου. Αν υπάρχει κάποια πρόταση για υπηρεσία ας γίνει post εδώ. Άντε γιατι βλέπω τον mernion να μας την λέει που δεν ενημερώνουμε την βάση του.  ::  

Υ.Γ. Εδώ εμφανίζεται η κατάσταση τωνlinks όπως αυτή εμφανίζεται στην nodeDB.

----------


## racer

To παρόν post ανανεώνετε τακτικά

*Last update: 26/08/04*

Current links status:

1. Hobbit: stardust, ysam, ocean, (gaslan-Χαλανδρι)
2. Ysam: hobbit, (limah), (xtreme-Μαρουσι)
3. Stardust: ablaz3r, hobbit, netsailor, (Airspace-Αγια) + omni AP
4. ablaz3r: stardust, ocean, (hdkiller)
5. ocean: hobbit, ablaz3r
6. Nikolas: sector AP (no link)
7. Netsailor: Stardust, (nvak-Αγία)

Σε παρένθεση τα εξωφεουδαρχηκά nodes. 

Εάν ξεχνάω κάτι διορθώστε με.

----------


## nvak

3. Stardust: ablaz3r, hobbit, netsailor, (airspace-Αγια) + omni AP 
7. Netsailor: stardust, nvak

Από όσω παρατηρώ το λινκ μου με netsailor τον περισσότερο καιρό κοιμάται λόγω των πολλών hops με τους υπόλοιπους. Χρειάζεται ένας σχεδιασμός των costs στην περιοχή.

----------


## racer

Να δούμε, το link stardust-airspace μήπος επίσης κοιμάτε? Έχουμε πουθενά MRTG graphs για αυτά τα δύο links?

----------


## netsailor

Για το δικό μου δοκίμασε http://mrtg.netsailor.awmn/.

Του Γιάννη είναι http://www.stardust.awmn/mrtg αλλά δεν βλέπω στοιχεία, ίσως υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## stardust

Ναι το mrtg μου έχει πεθάνει εδώ και καιρό.Όσο για το traffic υπήρχε traffic απλά αυτή τη στιγμή έχουμε κάποια πρόβλήματα με το routing.Πρώτα θα τελειώσουμε με το routing και μετά τα costs.

----------


## socrates

@racer



> 1. Hobbit: stardust, ysam, {nikolas}, (gaslan-Χαλανδρι) 
> 5. ocean: hobbit, [ablaz3r], [xtreme]


Κάνε ένα edit στο 1 και προσθεσε το ocean. Επίσης βγάλε το {Nikolas} είναι για εξαιρετικές περιπτώσεις!

----------


## ablaz3r

> Status update:
> Εάν ξεχνάω κάτι διορθώστε με.


ablaz3r: Hdkiller, Stardust, Ocean 

υ.γ. Bill ζεις?

----------


## racer

Upaded: http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2667

Θα χαρώ πολύ να δώ AWMN-generated traffic στην aDSL  ::  (στα ορία των rules φυσικα!)

----------


## socrates

::  Λοιπόν, λόγω εργασιών στεγανοποίησης και αλλαγής καλωδίων θα κλείσω το interface μου με ysam για κανα 2ωρο ίσως και λιγότερο!

----------


## socrates

To if επανήλθε κανονικά μέσα σε δύο ώρες! Αύριο είναι προγραμματισμένες κάποιες extra ταρατσοδουλειές (cult project) όποιος πιστός ευπρόσδεκτος.

----------


## lambrosk

> To if επανήλθε κανονικά μέσα σε δύο ώρες! Αύριο είναι προγραμματισμένες κάποιες extra ταρατσοδουλειές (cult project) όποιος πιστός ευπρόσδεκτος.


Mε ενδιαφέρει το cult project ...
Να κερνάω με την βιζα μου ηλεκτρονικά το Βαγγέλη μπύρες για να μου λύνει απορίες απο το cult!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## socrates

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Hobbit
> 
> To if επανήλθε κανονικά μέσα σε δύο ώρες! Αύριο είναι προγραμματισμένες κάποιες extra ταρατσοδουλειές (cult project) όποιος πιστός ευπρόσδεκτος.
> 
> 
> Mε ενδιαφέρει το cult project ...
> Να κερνάω με την βιζα μου ηλεκτρονικά το Βαγγέλη μπύρες για να μου λύνει απορίες απο το cult!!!


Με την νέα σερβιτόρα μέχρι και web cam σκέφτομαι να βάλω!  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Offtopic mode on


```
Αυτή δικιά μου ....
Εεεε η Web cam για την σερβιτόρα βλέπουμε ....
Ποια λες;;;;
```

Offtopic mode off

----------


## socrates

off topic deamon restart

Άσε έχεις πάρει πολλές απουσίες για να ξέρεις!  ::  
Πήγαινε να σβήσεις καμιά φωτιά λέω εγώ!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ysam

awmn-121-1897 down μετά την βροχή. Μάλλον κάτι έχει γίνει εκεί οπότε θα ξέρουμε από αύριο αν βρω τον Δημήτρη (LimaH).

-Γιάννης

----------


## socrates

Το ίδιο και ο 710, μπορει να φταίει και η διακοπή του ρεύματος. ϊσως με ένα restart στρώσει!

----------


## ablaz3r

Ας είναι καλά η 3ώρη διακοπή ρεύματος...

----------


## racer

Εγώ βλέπω προβλήματα στου ocean. Το link με hobbit υπολειτουργεί, το link με ablaz3r δεν υφίστατε  :: 
Νίκο κοίταξε αν είσαι εν τάξι απο μεριά σου και αν βλέπεις τίποτα απο ocean.
Σωκράτη τα ίδια και επιπλέον σβήσε και τίποτα απο τον δίσκο σου γιατι έχει γεμίσει  ::

----------


## socrates

Όταν λες υπολειτουργεί τι εννοείς;

Δεν έχω αλλάξει τίποτα... αλλά αν είναι να αλλάξω πρέπει να ξέρω ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα. Κίνηση είναι λογικό να είναι περιορισμένη προς ocean τουλάχιστον μέχρι να σταθεροποιηθεί το link με ablaz3r και δημιουργηθεί τρίτη διαδρομή. By the way μίλησα με τον Tassos ο οποίος ήρθε από την Αγγλία μόνιμα πλέον στην Ελλάδα και ψάχνεται. Θα ήταν μια καλή σκέψη να έρθετε σε επαφή μεταξύ σας.

----------


## LimaH

Από εδώ είχα διακοπή ΔΕΗ  ::  
12/10;23:00-13/10;03:00

----------


## socrates

Ενημέρωση.

Για 30' με 1ώρα δεν θα δουλεύει το interface μου με gaslan-lamprosk επειδή θα αλλάξω την κεραία! Θα βγάλω την Andrew και θα βάλω ένα 80αρι πιάτο.

----------


## lambrosk

ααααα, μάλιστα.... λέω και εγώ.... κάνατε κάτι απο χθες με DNS ή routing?

----------


## socrates

Τελικά η δοκιμή απέτυχε! Δεν είναι και εύκολο άρρωστος μετά την δουλειά να κάνεις σκάτζα σε κεραίες. Είτε δεν έκανα καλή στόχευση (είναι πιο δύσκολο να γίνει με το πιάτο από ότι με την Andrew), είτε είχε κολήσει το interface και έδειχνε ότι ήθελε (ή μάλλον ότι -δεν- ήθελε). Όταν το γύρισα στην Andrew πάλι δεν έκανε associate αλλά ένα restart στο interface διόρθωσε την κατάσταση. Τώρα το interface είναι up.

Ήταν καλό μάθημα πάντως. Την επόμενη φορά θα είναι μέρα, με laptop και δεύτερο άτομο. Αααα να μην ξεχάσω και ένα 11άρι κλειδί (μου βγήκε το χέρι από την πένσα).

----------


## ablaz3r

> Εγώ βλέπω προβλήματα στου ocean. Το link με hobbit υπολειτουργεί, το link με ablaz3r δεν υφίστατε 
> Νίκο κοίταξε αν είσαι εν τάξι απο μεριά σου και αν βλέπεις τίποτα απο ocean.


Το link ήταν κάτω γιατί είχα 3 ώρη διακοπή ρεύματος... Από σήμερα το πρωί είναι up και βαράει 500ρες...

----------


## racer

Χμμμ...ενοούσα οτι υπολειτουργεί επιδή πιγένει αργά. Επίσης έχει περίπου 4% packet loss. Γενικά τα links λειτουργούνε αλλα είναι αργά, η ταράτσα θέλει πάλι service  :: 

Θα στείλω PM στον Τάσσο, εάν τον δεί κανείς πέστε του οτι ενδιαφέρομαι με χίλια!

----------


## socrates

To interface gaslan/lamprosk θα βγει εκτός λόγω εργασιών στον κομβο μου.

edit:
ΑΚΥΡΟ Τελικά!

----------


## socrates

> To interface gaslan/lamprosk θα βγει εκτός λόγω εργασιών στον κομβο μου.


Εργασία και χαρά! Θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι σύντομος!

----------


## socrates

To if ειναί ΟΚ!

----------


## lambrosk

Δεν μας είπες τελικά αν έκανες αλλαγή και τι έκανες...

----------


## socrates

Έβγαλα την Andrew 24dbi που έβλεπε τον GAslan και έβαλα στην θέση της ένα πιάτο 80άρι με feeder poynting. Η τοποθέτηση έγινε στον ίδιο ιστό με την μόνη διαφορά ότι έβαλα το πιάτο ακόμα πιο χαμηλά.

Αυτό που μένει είναι να κάνω ένα tunning, σε πιάτο και feeder (να ελέγξω κατά πόσο σωστή είναι η ένδειξη πόλωσης που έχει). Αν και έτσι όπως είναι παρατήρησα μια βελτίωση (οφείλεται σε μεγάλο βαθμό στην καλύτερη προστασία από τον θόρυβο).

Ας είναι καλά ο cirrus και ο allien που ήρθαν και βοήθησαν. Ειδικά το ηχητικό scanning μπιπ-μπιπ ανάλογα με την ισχύ του λαμβανόμενου σήματος ήταν πέρα από εφετζίδικο και πολύ χρήσιμο!  :: 

Επιπλέον τοποθέτησα το wrt στην ταράτσα και ελέγξαμε την εμβέλεια του. Τα αποτελέσματα ήταν εν μέρη ενθαρρυντικά. Δοκιμές θα γίνουν και αύριο.

----------


## racer

```
home: ~# mtr -c 100 -r 10.21.123.250 
HOST                                    LOSS  RCVD SENT    BEST     AVG   WORST
gw-racer.ocean.awmn                       0%   100  100    2.70    3.19    7.34
gw-hobbit-ocean.ocean.awmn                1%    99  100    4.61   10.71  213.99
10.21.123.226                             0%   100  100    5.28    7.73   60.16
10.21.123.250                             5%    95  100 2062.91 3315.02 5060.20
home: ~#
```

Το πρόβλημα μετακσι 123.226 και 123.250 είναι γνωστό? Ά και ας φτιάξει κάποιος και τα reverse DNS ρε παιδιά ::

----------


## cirrus

Έχω ανοίξει ένα if προς Χαλάνδρι που ακούει στο ssid awmn-1021-test. Άμα το πιάσει κανένας ας σφυρίξει μια.
Επίσης τώρα που το θυμήθηκα, πιάνω το awmn-398-2053 (labrosk-gaslan), μήπως να γίνει καμία δοκιμή για κανένα ακόμη interface;

----------


## socrates

> Έχω ανοίξει ένα if προς Χαλάνδρι που ακούει στο ssid awmn-1021-test. Άμα το πιάσει κανένας ας σφυρίξει μια.
> Επίσης τώρα που το θυμήθηκα, πιάνω το awmn-398-2053 (labrosk-gaslan), μήπως να γίνει καμία δοκιμή για κανένα ακόμη interface;


Γιάννη, ο gaslan έχει ήδη δύο καλές προτάσεις από jchr και telis. Στο Χαλάνδρι ποιοι έχουν ελεύθερο interface και βλέπουν βόρεια? Μήπως να γύρναγες το if προς ανατολή;

----------


## racer

Ο Γιάννης είναι σε καλό σημείο για Omni (κέντρο Βριλησσίων) και πιθανός να έχει οπτική επαφή και με εμένα, είτανε βράδυ όταν πήγαμε σπίτι του και δε μπορούσα να δώ καλά αλλα έχουμε ελπήδες!  :: 

Μιας και η omni του stardust είχε ένα ατύχημα, τι λέτε το στήνουμε έτσι τώρα? Αααααααααα, μη ξεχάσω, Γιάννη (stardust) η ίδια η καιρέα σε τι κατάσταση βρήσκετε? Είτανε του Συλλόγου εαν δε κάνω λάθος, σωστά?

----------


## ekklisis

Απ' το Χαλάνδριι εγώ βλέπω βόρεια πολύ καθαρά από το node pPetros που έχω αναλάβει και μια ζωή δεν προλαβαίνω να το φτιάξω... (π.χ. τον Νικόλα). Αλλά επειδή ο Νικόλας τα είχε αφήσει, έλεγα να κάνω ένα backbone με το σπίτι μου (κόμβο ocean-racer) και να το διαχειρίζομαι όπως θέλω.
Τώρα όμως που εμφανίστηκε κι άλλη διέξοδος του racer προς Μελίσσια, νομίζω θα ήτανε καλό να μοιράσουμε τα interfaces και τα κανάλια.

----------


## haloumis

Καλημέρα

Είμαι νέος στο χώρο του wireless. Μένω στα Βριλήσσια διπλά από το υδραγωγείο στη Παύλου Μπακογιάννη. Θα με ενδιέφερε να συντονιστώ με άλλους στην περιοχή αλλά δεν ξερώ πως. Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να προτείνει κάτι ανάλογα με τον εξοπλισμό μου.

Έχω κάρτα 802.11g
Έχω φτιάξει μια cantenna
Έχω πρόσβαση στη ταράτσα αλλά προς Πάτημα μεριά τα κτίρια έχουν το ίδιο ή μεγαλύτερο ύψους

Ευχαριστώ
Αλκης
[email protected]

----------


## lambrosk

Το πιο καλό σωστό και άμεσο είναι να δεις στα meetings Βριλλησίων και να προτείνεις μια μέρα και ώρα για καφέ....

Εκεί θα δείς feedback ανέλπιστο...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## cirrus

Καλώς ήρθες haloumis.
Το πρώτο βήμα είναι να γίνει ένα scan από την ταράτσα σου. Άμα δεν έχεις λαπτοπ τότε όλο και κάποιος θα μπορεί να έρθει να κάνετε το scan (μπορεί και εγώ να μπορώ). Άμα θέλεις στείλε μου το τηλέφωνο σου σε πμ, την επόμενη φορά που θα συναντηθώ με τα παιδιά να σου στείλω ένα μήνυμα να έρθεις άμα είναι. Που στην μπακογιάννη μένεις? Ακριβώς δίπλα στο υδραγωγείο? (γιατί μένει και ένας φίλος μου στην πλατεία ακριβώς)
Πάντως λογικά θα έχεις οπτική επαφή με κάποιον από εμάς.

----------


## haloumis

Ευχαριστώ. Μένω στην διπλανή πολιτικιά από αυτήν με το υδραγωγείο.

Σήμερα θα προσπαθήσω να βελτιώσω τη βάση της κεραίας γιατί αυτή τη στιγμή τι κρατώ με το χέρι  ::  . Στο επόμενο meeting παρακαλώ ειδοποιείστε. 

Πιάνω κάποιων στοχεύοντας διαγώνια στην απέναντι άκρη της αλάνας αλλά δεν ξερώ πως γίνεται η σύνδεση, μόλις τώρα πέρασα την κάρτα και έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα στα server 2003 με τα services

Cirrus: 
Έστειλα pm

----------


## socrates

Πρώτα πρώτα μην βιάζεσαι... το άθλημα θέλει υπομονή και επιμονή.

Πιστεύω ότι μια πρώτη επαφή θα σου λύσει αρκετές από τις απορίες σου αλλά θα πρέπει να ασχοληθείς και εσύ ο ίδιος. Meetings Βριλησσίων κάνουμε τακτικά αλλά πολλές φορές συναντιώμαστε και 'άτυπα' και τα λέμε.

Σε πρώτη φάση θα πρέπει να πάρεις εξοπλισμο γιατί αυτά που έχεις δεν κάνουν για το δίκτυο μας. Μια ταρατσοαξιολόγηση φυσικά θα γίνει από μας.

Καλώς ήρθες λοιπόν, και πρόσεχε τα δαγκώματα!  ::

----------


## racer

Κατ αρχήν σε ευχαριστώ που άκουσες τη συμβουλή μου και έκανες post (είσαι ο πρώτος που το κάνει)

Δέυτερον καλός είρθες!

Τρίτον μην βιάζεσε και στείλε το κινητό σου με pm στο cirrus και στο Hobbit να σε καλέσουνε στο επόμενο καφεδάκι να σε περιλάβουνε απο κόντα  :: 

ΥΓ: Τώρα που το σκέυτομαι, να σας χόσω λίγο? Τι λέτε για ένα crash course επίσημο meeting νέων στη cult αφού έχουμε πλέον 3 νέους κοντά (τον haloumis, τον kinakos απο μαρούσι και προφανός και ο Αγαμέμνονας θα θέλει μια επανάλιψη!). Εξ άλλου θέλει να έρθει και η αδερφή μου να κανονίσετε τα στισήματα στου agamemnonas  ::

----------


## socrates

Μου αρέσει που διοργανώνεις meetings από Αγγλία!

Λοιπόν αναφέρω ότι αυτό το Σαββατοκύριακο θα γίνουν κάποιες συναντήσεις... Standby για ανακοίνωση στο γνωστό μέρος Βριλήσσια Meetings.

-----

Για να μην γεμίζω άσκοπα με επιπλεόν posts ας προσθέσω κάτι σημαντικό εδώ...

Κάνω επίκληση σε όσους κάνουν εργασίες ή δοκιμές στους κόμβους τους να ενημερώνουν, γιατί δημιουργούν προβλήματα. Καλό είναι να μην πέφτουν τα links έτσι απροειδοποίητα και ψαχνόμαστε να δούμε τι φταίει.

ΥΓ. Ευχαριστώ Λάμπρο για την σημερινή ενημέρωση.

----------


## stardust

H omni επανήλθε στα κανονικά της και άλλα 2 bb που ήδη δουλεύουν.Περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο 
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=36074

Σωκράτη αν δείς κάτι παράξενο με τα links μου λες.Εγώ τελείωσα με τον πειραματισμό των 2 τελευταίων βδομάδων.Πιστεύω να κρατήσουν όλο το χειμώνα.Θα ήταν εύκολο να γινόταν κάποιο meeting Παρασκευή απόγευμα ας πούμε?Αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον το κανονίζουμε

Καλό σας βράδυ.

----------


## socrates

Ωραία, μιλήσα με netsailor και μου είπε για την omni.

Από την δικιά σου μεριά δεν έχω / είχα κάποιο πρόβλημα. Όλα δουλεύουν ρολόι!

Δυστηχώς Παρασκευή και μάλλον Σάββατο θα κάνω υπερωρίες οπότε θα είναι για μένα δύσκολο να βρεθούμε για καφέ. Θα ξέρω στα σίγουρα αύριο.

----------


## haloumis

Θα με ενδιέφερε να βρεθώ μαζί σας αλλά θα είμαι εκτός Αθήνας Παρασκευή-Κυριακή. Μπορώ μονό Κυριακή απόγευμα.

----------


## socrates

> Θα με ενδιέφερε να βρεθώ μαζί σας αλλά θα είμαι εκτός Αθήνας Παρασκευή-Κυριακή. Μπορώ μονό Κυριακή απόγευμα.


Έχουμε συνάντηση την Κυριακή το απόγευμα...

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=114821#114821

----------


## ncksm

Hi all,

Έκανα ένα scan από το σπίτι μου με Maxrad 13αρι είδα τα επισυναπτόμενα.
Οι ειδικοί επί του θέματος ας του ρίξουν μια ματιά και αξιολογούμε τις εναλλακτικές για bb link.

(Για όσουν δεν με ξέρουν, είμαι ήδη συνδεδεμένος με nvak)

Άντε και καλά Links  :: 

ΥΓ: Με andrew είχα δει πολύ περισσότερα, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχω το αρχείο

----------


## nvak

Νίκο (ncksm) διόρθωσε την καταχώρησή σου στην nodedb. Σε δείχνει σε άσχετο σημείο.

----------


## PanoZZZ

Γεια σας παιδια ειμαι καινούργιος μένω Μελίσσια.Έκανα scan με panel και βλέπω τον Stardust αλλά δεν ξέρω άμα έχω οπτική επαφή γιατί με μου χαλάει λίγο τη θέα η απέναντι πολικατοικία ! Μπορεί κανείς να μου κάνει scan με κατευθυντική για να δω άμα γίνεται το link?
Όποιος έχει χρόνο διάθεση και μπορεί να με βοηθήσει ας μου στείλει p.m

----------


## Pater_Familias

> ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ , ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟΣ ΜΕΝΩ ΜΕΛΙΣΣΙΑ.ΕΚΑΝΑ SCAN ΜΕ PANEL ΚΑΙ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΤΟΝ STARDUST ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΜΑ ΕΧΩ ΟΠΤΙΚΗ ΕΠΑΦΗ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΜΙΑ ΠΟΛΥΚΑΤΟΙΚΙΑ ! ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ SCAN , ΜΕ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΥΝΤΙΚΗ?
> ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΕΙΛΕΙ P.M


Μην γράφεις με κεφαλαία, είναι σαν να φωνάζεις.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## racer

Το φέουδο Βριλησσίων επικοινωνεί μόνο με τον Φεουδάρχη Μελισσίων αξιότημο κύριο LimaH .-

Με δυο λόγια μίλα πρώτα με τον LimaH και μετά βλέπουμε τι θα κάνουμε απο εδώ :: 

Εναλλάκτκά μπορείς να περιμένεις να γίνει κάποιο meeting και να έρθεις να μας γνωρήσεις εκεί.

Τέλος, το οτι βλέπεις κάποιον δεν ειναι απαραίτητο να μπορείς να κάνεις και link με αυτόν, ο stardust ας πούμε απ όσο ξέρω δεν έχει ελεύθερο interface  ::

----------


## socrates

Ο ποπολάρος των Βριλησσίων ή αλλιώς χομπιτάνθρωπος επιθυμεί να ενημερώσει τον νέο υποψήφιο χρήστη του δικτύου ότι θα χαρούμε να τον συναντήσουμε στο επόμενο meeting που θα κάνουμε στην περιοχή για να τιμήσουμε την άφιξη του... ΕΝΟΣ... του ΑΝΕΠΑΝΑΛΗΠΤΟΥ... του ΥΠΕΡΜΕΓΙΣΤΟΥ... του ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΦΤΙΑΝΩ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΣΦΑΖΩ... ΦΕΟΥΔΑΡAΡΧΗ ΤΗΣ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗΣ αξιότιμου κ. racer.  ::  

ANTE ΡΕΕΕ ΗΛΙΑ, ΕΛΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΤΟΠΟ ΣΟΥ, ΜΑΣ ΕΛΕΙΨΕΣ (o racer στα βήματα που χάραξε ο xaotikos)  ::

----------


## cirrus

> ANTE ΡΕΕΕ ΗΛΙΑ, ΕΛΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΤΟΠΟ ΣΟΥ, ΜΑΣ ΕΛΕΙΨΕΣ (o racer στα βήματα που χάραξε ο xaotikos)


Άντε έλα και με το καλό μπορεί να με βρεις και με 3 link. (Αυτή την στιγμή είναι δύο, μόλις σήμερα σήκωσα το δεύτερο μετά από κλασικές ταλαιπωρίες με βύσματα που έχουνε λασκαρει και έχει φύγει το καλώδιο, και κάποιος ***λάκας ψάχνει γιατί δεν πιάνει το λινκ 1 χλμ. με οπτική επαφή 1 βδομάδα :: ) Άντε τα λέμε.

----------


## LimaH

PanoZZZ, γειά σου και καλώς ήλθες  ::  

Εχω AP (awmn-1897) και είμαι ΒΑ, προς Ν.Πεντέλη.
Δες αν το πιάνεις και εδώ κοντά είμαστε αρκετοί, κάτι θα γίνει.

----------


## racer

Ερχομαίιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι  ::  (12/12/04 χαράματα)

----------


## PanoZZZ

Καλησπέρα στους wireless Μελισσιώτες και Βριλισιώτες. Αρχικά πρέπει να
ευχαριστώ το φέουδο ,το υπερφέουδο -τους φεουδάρχες ...... και τους λοιπούς αξιοματούχους της γύρω περιοχής που με δέχτηκαν τόσο εγκάρδια.  ::  

Σε λίγες μέρες θα αγοράσω κατευθυντική και θα κάνω scan για να έχω μια ποιο ολοκληρωμένη εικόνα. (Ελπίζω να μπορέσω να κάνω link με κάποιον από εσάς) .
Η συνάντηση την Τρίτη 14/12 ισχύει ?

sorry που καθυστέρησα να απαντήσω.

----------


## racer

> Η συνάντηση την Τρίτη 14/12 ισχύει ?


Καλή ερότιση ... για να δούμε ...

----------


## bizwi

Καλησπέρα σας. 

Μένω Μελισσια κοντά στην κλινική Παπαδημητρίου με θεα προς Μελισσια, Βριλισια. Επειδή είμαι καινούργιος στον χωρο σας θα ηθελα να μου πείτε με ποιον να μιλησω για να δουμε πως μπορω να βοηθήσω και εγω στην εξαπλωση.

----------


## sotiris

> Καλησπέρα σας. 
> 
> Μένω Μελισσια κοντά στην κλινική Παπαδημητρίου με θεα προς Μελισσια, Βριλισια. Επειδή είμαι καινούργιος στον χωρο σας θα ηθελα να μου πείτε με ποιον να μιλησω για να δουμε πως μπορω να βοηθήσω και εγω στην εξαπλωση.


Μένεις σε μια καλο-οργανωμένη περιοχή,μπορείς να πας στην nodedb,να δεις με ποιους κομβους εισαι κοντά και να έρθεις σε επικοινωνία μαζί τους,είτε μέσω του email Που έχουν δώσει στην Nodedb,είτε μέσω του forum αφού συνήθως έχουν το ίδιο Nick name.

----------


## socrates

> Καλησπέρα σας. 
> 
> Μένω Μελισσια κοντά στην κλινική Παπαδημητρίου με θεα προς Μελισσια, Βριλισια. Επειδή είμαι καινούργιος στον χωρο σας θα ηθελα να μου πείτε με ποιον να μιλησω για να δουμε πως μπορω να βοηθήσω και εγω στην εξαπλωση.


Τι έγινε έβγαλε ανακοίνωση ο δήμος Μελισσίων για το AWMN και υπάρχει τόσο νέο ενδιαφέρον απο την περιοχή;  :: 

Λοιπόν μόλις χθες ήμασταν σε ταράτσα κοντά σου (Trackman) και έκανα scan. Θα σου πρότεινα να επικοινωνήσεις με τον LimaH που έχει AP στην περιοχή ή να έρθεις στο επόμενο meeting που θα διοργανώσουμε στην περιοχή. (Λόγω εορτών είναι άγνωστο το πότε θα γίνει)

Αααααα και να μην ξεχάσω κάνε απαραιτήτως καταχώριση στην NodeDB ώστε να μας δώσεις το NodeID σου. Θα διευκολύνει αν το βάλεις και στην υπογραφή σου.


Y.Γ. Μετέφερα κάποια μηνύματα περι ορθογραφίας στα off-topic.

----------


## LimaH

Γειά σου bizwi.

Είμαστε πολύ κοντά και είναι (σχεδόν) σίγουρο ότι θα
μπορέσεις να συνδεθείς στο AP μου (awmn-1897).
Είμαι ΒΑ, προς Ν.Πεντέλη.

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω δυνατότητα να κάνουμε scan στη ταράτσα σου.

----------


## bizwi

Καταρχάς Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους με υγεία.

Σας ευχαριστω όλους για το ενδιαφέρον σας και πρέπει να πω ότι με πορώσατε ακόμα περισσότερο. 

LimaH σου έστειλα το κινητό μου σε πμ για πιο εύκολη επικοινωνία.

Και στην επόμενη συνάντηση να μου κρατήσετε οπωσδήποτε καρεκλίτσα.

----------


## bizwi

Βλέπω κάποιον proxeno αν τον ξέρει κάποιος ας βοηθήσει λιγάκι στην επικοινωνία.

----------


## bizwi

Μου έχουν σπάσει τα νεύρα....Ολες οι προσπάθειες που εχω κανει έχουν αποτύχει....Εκλιπαρώ όποιος μπορεί να με βοηθήσει για ένα σωστό scanning γιατί με βλέπω να κρεμάω τα ρούχα στο feeder.

----------


## socrates

Μην απογοητεύεσαι τόσο γρήγορα! Είπαμε το άθλημα θέλει υπομονή και επιμονή.

Χθες που επέστρεψα, κάναμε το link trackman - limah, χάρη στην επιμονή μας και στην ανεκτικότητα της οικογένειας του trackman. Σαφώς έγιναν κάποια ζαβά που μας καθυστέρησαν, αλλά έτσι γίνεται συνήθως. Αν ερχόσουν θα τα έβλεπες και εσύ ο ίδιος  ::  

Αυτό που μένει είναι να πειραματιστούμε ακόμα περισσότερο με την στόχευση (αν και το σήμα είναι ήδη καλό), καθώς και να γίνει σωστά το routing (Το βλέπω για εγκατάσταση linux  ::  )

Σε σένα τώρα...
Για scanning μπορώ να διαθέσω laptop+κάρτα (orinocco). PigTail για orinocco θα πρέπει να δανειστούμε από netsailor γιατί αυτό που έχω παραγγείλει δεν έχει έρθει ακόμα.

Υ.Γ. Αυτή την στιγμή προσπαθώ να οργανωθώ, γιατί μόλις χθες γύρισα και με περιμένουν ένα σωρό πράγματα.

----------


## bloodwych

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους.
Μένω Βριλήσσια , στην Αναλήψεως και έχω αρχίσει να μαζεύω εξοπλισμό.
Ελπίζω να τα πούμε σύντομα ασύρματα.

----------


## socrates

Χρόνια Πολλά και σε σένα!  ::  

Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας!

Μια πρώτη συνάντηση επιβάλεται.  ::

----------


## bloodwych

Να μαζέψω τα πράματα (μόνο πιάτο έχω τώρα) πρώτα, ώστε να μη λέω λόγια του αέρα (<-  ::  )

----------


## papashark

Πήγαινε πρώτα πιες καφέ με τα παιδιά, να σου πουν καμιά ιδέα, να σου δώσουν καμιά συμβουλή, να τους γνωρίσεις, που ξες μπορεί να μην σου αρέσουν οι φάτσες τους  ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Θα σου πω ένα success story με τον trackman...

- Έκανε ένα post στο forum καλή ώρα όπως εσύ.

- Μου έστειλε pm και ανταλλάξαμε τηλέφωνα.

- Ήρθε σε μια από τις συνηθισμένες συναντήσεις μας στα Βριλήσσια. Μάλλον του άρεσαν οι φάτσες μας  ::  

- Πήγα από το σπίτι του εγώ και ο cirrus και κάναμε scan, καθώς και του φτιάξαμε μια λίστα με εξοπλισμό που είναι καλό να πάρει.

- Αγόρασε το εξοπλισμό (απίστευτα γρήγορα ωφείλω να ομολογήσω). Ότι δεν βρήκε εδώ στην Αθήνα το παρήγγειλε την επόμενη μέρα.

- Έκανε τις δουλειές στησίματος ιστού και καλωδιώσεις μαζί με τον πατέρα του. (Εγώ έλειπα εκτός Αθήνας)

- Πήγα σπίτι του και κάναμε στόχευση και link (client στον LimaH)

Τώρα ετοιμάζεται για δεύτερο link, θα στήσει καλά τον router του, και θα γίνει BB κόμβος.

Δεν λέω ότι γίνεται πάντα έτσι, αλλά αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον, και σεβασμός για τους υπόλοιπους τότε όλα γίνονται. Το awmn θέλει υπομονή και επιμονή.

----------


## cirrus

Ααα ξέχασα να ειδοποιήσω. Είναι δικός μου ο bloodwych ::  Μην ανησυχείτε τα έχω κανονίσει όλα ::  Θα τον τραβήξω καμιά μέρα σε κάνα meeting, αν και είναι λίγο ξενέρωτος αφού δεν πίνει μπίρες..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## bloodwych

> Ααα ξέχασα να ειδοποιήσω. Είναι δικός μου ο bloodwych Μην ανησυχείτε τα έχω κανονίσει όλα Θα τον τραβήξω καμιά μέρα σε κάνα meeting, αν και είναι λίγο ξενέρωτος αφού δεν πίνει μπίρες..


Με πρόλαβε ...  ::

----------


## lambrosk

ΜΕ ΤΟ ΖΟΡΙ!  ::

----------


## bloodwych

Καλά καλά  ::

----------


## socrates

Μεταφέρθηκε από τις Περιοχές στο Περιοχές Β.Π.

----------


## bizwi

Επέστρεψα και εγώ από το μαμημένο το ταξείδι ( ήταν για δουλειά δυστυχώς). Πότε θα σκανάρουμε από το ταρατσόνι μου?? 
( HELPPPPPPPPP  :: )

----------


## socrates

Πάρε με τηλέφωνο.  ::

----------

